# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  منهج ابن تيمية ومحمد بن عبدالوهاب في العذر بالجهل في مسائل الشرك رحمهم الله (جمع)

## أبو الحسن الأثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله الذي يسر لعباده سبل العلم وهذا من واسع فضله ونعمته نسأل الله أن يوزعنا أن نشكر نعمه في سلامة وعافية وأن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته ..
لقد في كثير من المنتديات التطرق لمسألة العذر بالجهل و نقولات تنسب إلى بعض طلبة العلم وسواءً كانت النسبة حقا أو باطلا فلعل بعض الأخوة لم يتصور المسألة وفي هذا المكان ولله الحمد (المجلس العلمي ) وبعض المنتديات التي توافقه في الطرح تجد بعض طلاب العلم الذي قد يخالفك في المسألة إلا أنك لا تعدم منه فائدة و حسن أدب ، والكل يعلم أن من خالف في هذه المسألة وتكلم في مسائل التكفير من أهل العلم كانوا أهل ورع كذلك نحسبهم  ولا نزكي على الله أحد إذا تعلقت المسألة بالأعيان وهذا من الحرص على التوحيد وخشية أن يتهم من لا ينطبق عليه الحكم فيتنزل عليه حكم رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقد باء بها احدهما ) و لا يثرب عليه هذا بل الواجب على من اقتدى بأهل العلم ألا يتصدر بين أيديهم بدعوى سكوتهم فما وسعهم يسعنا من باب أولى ..

ولقد يسر الله عز وجل أن أقوم بترتيب هذه الفوائد التي جامعها بعض الباحثيين الأكاديمين بأشراف بعض العلماء في نفس المسألة وهم :
1) الشيخ طاهر معاش ( الجهل بمسائل الاعتقاد وحكمه ) رسالة الماجستير له بإشراف فضيلة الشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن البراك حفظه الله ونفع بعلمه أقر أعيننا به طبع في دار الوطن - المملكة العربية السعودية .
2) منهج ابن تيمية في مسائل التكفير - للشيخ عبد المجيد المشعبي بإشراف فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور صالح السحيمي ( نفع الله به وحفظه ) طبعة أضواء السلف - المملكة العربية السعودية . 
3) منهج الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في مسألة التكفير - الشيخ جزاع الرضيمان بإشراف الشيخ الدكتور ناصر العقل ( نفع الله به وحفظه ) والمناقشين الشيخ صالح العبود والشيخ الدخيل طبعة دار الفضيلة .

قال الشيخ  الرميضان وفقه الله 
*العذر بالجهل :*
*1) حديث أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُسْرِفُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ فَلَمَّا حَضَرَهُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ إِذَا أَنَا مُتُّ فَأَحْرِقُونِي ثُمَّ اطْحَنُونِي ثُمَّ ذَرُّونِي فِي الرِّيحِ فَوَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ قَدَرَ عَلَيَّ رَبِّي لَيُعَذِّبَنِّي عَذَابًا مَا عَذَّبَهُ أَحَدًا فَلَمَّا مَاتَ فُعِلَ بِهِ ذَلِكَ فَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ الْأَرْضَ فَقَالَ اجْمَعِي مَا فِيكِ مِنْهُ فَفَعَلَتْ فَإِذَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ فَقَالَ مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى مَا صَنَعْتَ قَالَ يَا رَبِّ خَشْيَتُكَ فَغَفَرَ لَهُ)*
*قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله (فَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ ظَنَّ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ إذَا تَفَرَّقَ هَذَا التَّفَرُّقَ فَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ لَا يُعِيدُهُ إذَا صَارَ كَذَلِكَ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ إنْكَارِ قُدْرَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَإِنْكَارِ مَعَادِ الْأَبْدَانِ وَإِنْ تَفَرَّقَتْ كَفَرَ . لَكِنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَ إيمَانِهِ بِاَللَّهِ وَإِيمَانِهِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَخَشْيَتِهِ مِنْهُ جَاهِلًا بِذَلِكَ ضَالًّا فِي هَذَا الظَّنِّ مُخْطِئًا . فَغَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ذَلِكَ . وَالْحَدِيثُ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ طَمِعَ أَنْ لَا يُعِيدَهُ إذَا فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ وَأَدْنَى هَذَا أَنْ يَكُونَ شَاكًّا فِي الْمَعَادِ وَذَلِكَ كُفْرٌ - إذَا قَامَتْ حُجَّةُ النُّبُوَّةِ عَلَى مُنْكِرِهِ حُكِمَ بِكُفْرِهِ ) الفتاوى (11/409) نقلا من أحكام التكفير عند  الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب (103)*

*قال الشيخ الرضيمان في رسالته عن منهج التكفير عند الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ( مسألة العذر بالجهل خاض فيها كثير من الناس ، فمن الناس من لا يجعل العذر بالجهل عذرا بإطلاق ، ومنهم : من يجعل العذر بالجهل عذرا بإطلاق .*
*والصحيح أن مسألة العذر بالجهل يكتنفها أمران :* 
*1) الأمر الأول : نوعية المسألة المجهولة : هل هي من الأصول المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة . أم لا ؟ وهل دلائل المسألة مستفيضة ، وواضحة الدلالة ؟*
*قال أبو الحسن : وهذه الأمور لا شك أنها نسبية فما استفاض وعرف من دين الإسلام بالضرورة عند أهل نجد ليس كما استفاض عند أهالي اندونيسيا والمغرب العربي ومصر والسودان وغيرها من بلاد المسلمين .*
*2) الأمر الثاني : نوعية الشخص الجاهل هل هو حديث عهد بإسلام ، أو نشأ ببادية ، وهل هو مفرط في طلب العلم أم لا ؟ وأيضا مدارك الشخص من الذكاء والغباء ، والزمان والمكان والملابسات .*
*قال الشيخ الرميضان حفظه الله* 
*نصوصه الصريحة في العذر بالجهل (الأمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب)*
*قال رحمه الله ( وإذا كنا لا نكفر من عبد الصنم الذي على قبر عبدالقادر ...........مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب القسم الثالث فتاوى ومسائل (ص11)*
*وقال رحمه الله ( وأما ما ذكر الأعداء عني أني أكفر بالظن وبالمولاة ، أو أكفر الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة ، فهذا بهتان عظيم )*
*وقال أيضا ( ولكن نكفر من أشرك بالله في إلهيته ، وبعدما نبين له الحجة على بطلان الشرك )*
*وقال أيضا (ولكن نكفر من أقر بدين الله ورسوله ، ثم عاداه وصد الناس عنه وكذلك من عبد الأوثان بعدما عرف أنها دين للمشركين وزينه للناس ، فهذا الذي أكفره وكل عالم على وجه الأرض يكفر هؤلاء إلا رجلا معاندا أو جاهل ، والله أعلم )*
*وقال أيضا : ( وأما التكفير فأنا أكفر من عرف دين الرسول ن ثم بعدما عرفه سبه ، ونهى الناس عنه ، وعادى من فعله ، فهذا الذي أكفره وأكثر الأمة ولله ليسوا كذلك )*
*ثم ذكر أيضا مثالين حفظه الله (ص107) من رسالته* 
*ثم قال وفقه الله ( وبعد جمع النصوص عن الإمام محمد في هذه المسألة يتضح أن منهجه فيها ، مؤتلف غير مختلف يصدق بعضه بعضا ، فهو يرى العذر بالجهل لمن لم تقم عليه الحجة مثل من كان حديث عهد بإسلام ، أو ببادية بعيدة عن العلم ، أو كان في المسائل الخفية ، ولا يرى العذر بالجهل لمن قامت عليه الحجة ، ففرط في التعلم ، أو ادعى الجهل في أصول الدين التي أوضحها الله في كتابه ، وكانت من المعلومات بالضرورة .*
*الذي يظهر لناقله عفا الله عنه  لا شك أن هذه الأمور التي يعذر بها الشيخ مسائل نسبية يدور مريد الحق في فلكها فكلُ من أراد الحكم على معين لا بد أن ينظر إلى هذه المسألة وإلى المحيط الذي تقع فيه مثل هذه المسألة ومن المتلبس بها أما أن يقال بإطلاق بالعذر أو عدمه !!*

*ومن رسالة الشيخ عبدالمجيد بن سالم المشعبي منهج ابن تيمية في مسألة  التكفير ( حتى الوقوع في مظهر من مظاهر الشرك ، والواقع فيه لم يكن عالما بتحريمه في دين الإسلام ، كأن يكون حديث عهد بإسلام وقد اعتاد هذا المظهر الشركي قبل إسلامه ،ولم يعلم مناقضته للإسلام ، أو كان يعيش في بلد جهل ، فهذا لا يستحق العقوبة حتى تقام عليه الحجة . )*
* قال الشيخ حفظه الله ( وفي مراعاة أحوال الناس في أمكنة وأزمنة اندثرت فيها آثار النبوة يقول شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :( وإن الأمكنة والأزمنة التي تفتر فيها النبوة لا يكون حكم من خفيت عليه آثار  النبوة حتى أنكر ما جاءت به خطأ كما يكون حكمه في الأمكنة والأزمنة التي ظهرت فيها أثار النبوة ) ا.هـ من رسالة منهج بن تيمية في مسألة التكفير .*
*الذي يظهر لناقله عفا الله عنه  (خلص الباحث وفقه الله إلا أن العذر بالجهل مما يقول به ابن تيمية رحمه الله وهذا النقل الأخير يدل على أن المسألة تختلف باختلاف الأحوال والأزمان والأعيان .)*

*قال الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن طاهر معاش : ( فهم بعض من يرى أن العذر بالجهل لا يثبت في حق من وقع في أعمال شركية من بعض النصوص الشرعية ، وبعض أقوال العلماء أنها تؤيد ما ذهبوا إليه من عدم عذر المسلم الجاهل الذي تلبس بنوع من أنواع الشرك ، وأن العذر بالجهل يثبت فيما دون ذلك من مسائل الفروع – على تقسيمهم – فقط . أما مسائل الأصول ، فلا عذر لأحد في جهلها .* 
*وسأقتصر على أهم ما أوردوه تجنبا للإطالة ، ولأن الأصل هو العذر لدلالة النصوص الشرعية على ذلك ، ولما سقناه من أقوال أئمة الهدى والعلم والدعوة الذين هم أعلم بواقع الناس وقد باشروا دعوتهم بأنفسهم ومن هذه النصوص استدل من لا يرى العذر بالجهل لمن وقع في الشرك :*

*حديث عمران بن حصين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رَأَى رَجُلًا فِي يَدِهِ حَلْقَةٌ مِنْ صُفْرٍ فَقَالَ مَا هَذِهِ الْحَلْقَةُ قَالَ هَذِهِ مِنْ الْوَاهِنَةِ قَالَ انْزِعْهَا فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَزِيدُكَ إِلَّا وَهْنًا فلو مت وهي عليك ما أفلحت أبدا .*
*قال صاحب الجواب المفيد في حكم جاهل التوحيد : ( يقول الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب :( فيه شاهد لكلام الصحابة أن الشرك الأصغر أكبر الكبائر وأنه لم يعذر بالجهالة : (فإذا كان الرجل لم يعذر بالجهالة في أمر من أمور الشرك الأصغر ، فكيف بالشرك الأكبر ؟)*
*ويجاب عن هذا من وجوه :*
*أولا هذا لحديث لا يحتج به لأن مداره على مبارك بن فضالة عن الحسن ، ومبارك هذا ضعيف كما نص على ذلك الحافظ بن حجر في التهذيب ، كما أن الحسن شيخ الفضالة لم يسمع من عمران كما قال المديني ، وهذه العلة الثانية وهي الانقطاع .*
*مضي بيان منهج الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب في مسألة من وقع في الشرك الأكبر جاهلا ، والحديث – على فرض صحته- في الشرك الصغير فإذا كان الشيخ يعذر بالأكبر فإنه يعذر بالأصغر من باب أولى . فيكون – بذلك- مقصود الإمام بقوله أنه لم يعذر بالجهالة ، إما مقيد بأن مناط ذلك هو قيام الحجة عليه أو أن الحجة قد قامت عليه أو قصد بذلك أنه يغلظ عليه ، كما قال في حديث ذات أنواط ... تفيد أيضا أنه لو لم يكفر ، يغلظ عليه الكلام تغليظا شديداً كما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .*
*قوله (فإذا كان الرجل لم يعذر بالجهالة في أمر من أمور الشرك الأصغر ، فكيف بالشرك الأكبر ؟) فيقال له : أن الوقوع في الشرك الأصغر حتى لو قامت الحجة على صاحبه لا يلزم منه ارتداد المسلم عن الإسلام بخلاف الشرك الأكبر بعد قيام الحجة ، فكيف يقاس هذا على ذاك والله أعلم .* 
*ومن أرائهم كذلك : أن أصل الدين هو معرفة الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له وهذا لا عذر فيه بالجهل ، سواء وجدت مظنة العلم – كدار الإسلام أم لم توجد – كدار الحرب - ، وسواء ثبتت إقام الحجة أم لم تثبت ويجب اعتبار الجاهل فيه كافرا في ظاهر الأمر .*
*والرد على هذا من أنه إذا كان مقصودهم من عبارة (أصل الدين ) الإقرار المجمل بالتوحيد والالتزام المجمل بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك ، فإن هذا مما لا ينازع فيه أحد من أهل السنة وذلك أن أصل الدين الذي هو الإقرار المجمل بكل ما صح به الخبر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تصديقا وانقيادا لا عذر لأحد بجهل أو بغيره في عدم الإقرار به ، فإن من لم يكن في قلبه التصديق والانقياد ، فهو كافر .* 
*وأما إن كان مقصودهم بأصل الدين الإلتزام المجمل والإلتزام التفصيلي – وهذا الذي يظهر من استدلالاتهم - ، حيث أن من أخل ببعض تفاصيل التوحيد يكون كافر دون اعتبار لجل أو قيام حجة فهذا مما خالف فيه المنهج الصحيح ، لأن اعتبار الإيمان على وجه التفصيل بكل ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أصل الدين يتوقف على استيفائه –بادئ ذي بدئ- ثبوت عقد الإسلام فهذا لم يقل به أحد من أهل السنة ولا غيرهم إن ثبوت وصف الإسلام يتوقف على الإحاطة بجميع الأخبار المتعلقة بمسألة الإيمان والتوحيد ، فإن هذا القول معلوم الفساد ، بالاضطرار من الدين الإسلامي . ا.هـ* 
*قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن البراك حفظه الله ومتعنا به :* *نعم بيّن الشيخ إمام الدعوة ومن جاء بعده من حملتها أن ما يفعله القبوريون من الاستغاثة بالأموات من بُعْدٍ وقُرْب، وطلب الحوائج منهم، والسفر إلى قبورهم لذلك أنه عين الشرك الأكبر المنافي لأصل التوحيد الذي بعث الله به الرسل من أولهم إلى آخرهم، كما بين الله ذلك في كتابه، كقوله تعالى: (( وَلا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذاً مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ)) (يونس:106)، وقال تعالى: (( وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ)) (الأحقاف:5)، فعُبّاد القبور هم عند الشيخ كفارٌ مشركون ولو زعموا أن أصحابها وسائط بينهم وبين الله، فإن هذا هو ما كان يزعمه المشركون الأولون، كما قال تعالى: (( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى)) (الزمر: من الآية3)، وقال تعالى: (وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الْأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ) (يونس:18)، فالشيخ إذا كفَّر هؤلاء المشركين من القبوريين لم يكفّر إلا من كفّره الله، كما ذكر في رده على مَن افترى عليه كما تقدم، ومع ذلك فقد نُقِل عن الشيخ في بعض المواضع أنه لا يُكَفِّر الجاهل من هؤلاء حتى تقوم عليه الحجة وبيّن له أن ما يفعله شرك بالله ينافي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، فغاية ما يقال إن الشيخ رحمه الله يكفّر هؤلاء القبوريين الذين يستغيثون بالأموات ويدعونهم من دون الله، يكفّرهم بالعموم، لا يكفّرهم بأعيانهم حتى تقوم عليهم الحجة، وهذا هو منهج أئمة أهل السنة في من كفروهم من أصحاب المقالات الكفرية، أي إنهم يكفرون بالعموم وأما تكفير المعين فيتوقف على وجود شروط التكفير وانتفاء الموانع . اهـ*

وأظن والعلم عند الله أن هذه النصوص فيها غنية لمريد الحق وحتى لا يقول قائل هذا ما فهمته أنت فهذا ما هو مسطور موجود بإقرار أولئك العلماء وبنصوصهم ..

----------


## الغُندر

لدي سؤال يا ابا الحسن وفقك الله لكل خير وهو:
 قبل الف وخمسمائة سنة كان هنا ك رجل نصراني يشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان عيسى رسول الله ولكن كان جاهل  في منطقة يندر فيها العلم فكان الاحبار يقولون ان عيسى هو ابن الله ( تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ) فلجهله اتبعهم ! وقال اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان عيسى رسول الله وانه ابن الله (تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبير )
فما حكمه ؟

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

> لدي سؤال يا ابا الحسن وفقك الله لكل خير وهو:
> قبل الف وخمسمائة سنة كان هنا ك رجل نصراني يشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان عيسى رسول الله ولكن كان جاهل في منطقة يندر فيها العلم فكان الاحبار يقولون ان عيسى هو ابن الله ( تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ) فلجهله اتبعهم ! وقال اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان عيسى رسول الله وانه ابن الله (تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبير )
> فما حكمه ؟


أخي الحبيب الغندر وفقه الله لرضاه والله الذي لا إله غيره ما استطعت أن أتصور هذه المسألة !!

وعلى كل حال أنا نقلت لك منهج الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وابن تيمية رحمهم الله لكي ينضبط النقاش إن كان ثم .. من خلال عرض منهج هذان العالمان

فاسمح لي أن أسألك ...
هل تقول بوجود العذر بالجهل في مسائل الشرك كما يقول هذان الإمامان أم لا ؟

----------


## الغُندر

ابا الحسن هل النصراني الجاهل الذي فقط سمع بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معذور عندك ؟؟؟ وايهما اولى بالعذر من عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وشهد الا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله ( ام ) من سمع بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط  ؟ إذا كانا كليهما اشركا بالله.

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

> ابا الحسن هل النصراني الجاهل الذي فقط سمع بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معذور عندك ؟؟؟ وايهما اولى بالعذر من عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشهد الا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله ( ام ) من سمع بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط ؟ إذا كانا كليهما اشركا بالله.


أخي الكريم زاده الله من فضله 

النصراني الذي سمع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بمعذور بدليل قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  *
لا يسمع بي من أمتي أو يهودي أو نصراني ثم لا يؤمن بي إلا دخل النار

والأولى بالعذر عندي الرجل الذي ذكرته في الصورة الثانية لأنه أسلم ووقع في يد عالم ضلالة استدل له من القرآن ومن أقوال الأئمة بالشرك وزخرفها له بالقول ! ووجد الناس يقرؤون القرآن في بلده ويتصدقون ويصلون ويزعمون أن هذا هو دين محمد   .. فهو سمع واستجاب (فيما يظن) سمع بمحمد بن عبدالله  ،،، و قد يكون سمع بمحمد بن عبد الوهاب وأنه مدعي نبوة أوأوأوأو من الكلام الذي صان الله عنه الشيخ رحمه الله ففهم ما تدعي أنت وأنا أنه هو التوحيد (ونعتقده) أنه بدعة لما رأى من علماء بلده خلاف هذا ، ورأى أن ما هو عليه هو محض الحق الذي أقول أنا وأنت أنه بدعة وشرك !!
وليس علمائنا بأولى عنده بالاتباع من علمائه !! 
وإن قلت أنت أنهم علماء شرك ، قال لك أن علماءك علماء بدعة وفرقة !!

والسجال لا ينتهي !!!

أخي الحبيب لا أرغب في دخول نقاش من هذا الجنس !

أنا ما نقلت لك ما تقدم إلا لتكون الدائرة في فلك هذان العالمان رحمهما الله تعالى وجزاهما عن الإسلام خيرا وهما أغير وأحرص مني ومنك على التوحيد مات عليه بعد جهادٍ عليه ...

السؤال : هل تقول بوجود العذر بالجهل في الشرك كما هو حال هذان العالمان أم لا ؟ ( وأرجوا أن يكون نقاشنا بداية من هذه النقطة وإذا غيرت وجهتك فلن أرد عليك وسأعتبرك-واسمح لي - مخالفا لهما تعتقد خلاف ما يعتقدان )
*

----------


## الموحد السلفي

أخي الحبيب 
ليس من الانصاف ان تترك نقاشا في مسالة ثم تتجاهل المناقش وتفتح موضوعا جديدا في نفس المسالة علما بأني لما لم أجد ردا على كلامي منك لم اتبعك وتركتك وشانك  وهذا على الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6060
...وكان من اللياقة أن ترد او تخبرني  على الاقل بعدم رغبتك في متابعة الحوار....
وفي هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك :
اقول ليس من الإنصاف أيضا ان تأتي باراء من يذهبون وجهتك في تقيمهم لموقفي ابن تيمية وابن عبد الوهاب رحمهم الله ولعلك تعلم أن غيرهم من أهل العلم قد ذهب في تقيم موقفهم  على خلاف ما ذكرته هنا !
فمثلا الشيخ مدحت آل فراج في كتابه العذر بالجهل تحت المجهر الشرعي وقد قدم له العلامة ابن جبرين قد ذهب في تقييم موقف هذين العالمين بخلاف ما تفضل به من ذكرتهم وكذا الشيخ أبو العلا راشد في كتابه عارض الجهل وقد قدم له الشخ الفوزان وغيرهم أيضا ....
علما اني قد ذكرت لك  سابقا أنه ليس من المسلك العلمي الصحيح ما تتبعه في تقرير المسالة أن تذكر نقولات بعض العلماء وانت تعلم يقينا أن غيرهم يخالفهم في ذلك ويمكن للمخالف ان يذكر نقولاتهم في مقابل نقولاتك وليس أحدهم أولى من الاخر في الاتباع أو حتى التقليد فكلهم علماء أجلاء  وسيظل الامر هكذا ...
والله الموفق

----------


## المغيرة

قال الشيخ الرميضان وفقه الله 
العذر بالجهل :
1) حديث أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُسْرِفُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ فَلَمَّا حَضَرَهُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ إِذَا أَنَا مُتُّ فَأَحْرِقُونِي ثُمَّ اطْحَنُونِي ثُمَّ ذَرُّونِي فِي الرِّيحِ فَوَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ قَدَرَ عَلَيَّ رَبِّي لَيُعَذِّبَنِّي عَذَابًا مَا عَذَّبَهُ أَحَدًا فَلَمَّا مَاتَ فُعِلَ بِهِ ذَلِكَ فَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ الْأَرْضَ فَقَالَ اجْمَعِي مَا فِيكِ مِنْهُ فَفَعَلَتْ فَإِذَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ فَقَالَ مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى مَا صَنَعْتَ قَالَ يَا رَبِّ خَشْيَتُكَ فَغَفَرَ لَهُ)
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله (فَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ ظَنَّ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ إذَا تَفَرَّقَ هَذَا التَّفَرُّقَ فَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ لَا يُعِيدُهُ إذَا صَارَ كَذَلِكَ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ إنْكَارِ قُدْرَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَإِنْكَارِ مَعَادِ الْأَبْدَانِ وَإِنْ تَفَرَّقَتْ كَفَرَ . لَكِنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَ إيمَانِهِ بِاَللَّهِ وَإِيمَانِهِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَخَشْيَتِهِ مِنْهُ جَاهِلًا بِذَلِكَ ضَالًّا فِي هَذَا الظَّنِّ مُخْطِئًا . فَغَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ذَلِكَ . وَالْحَدِيثُ صَرِيحٌ فِي أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ طَمِعَ أَنْ لَا يُعِيدَهُ إذَا فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ وَأَدْنَى هَذَا أَنْ يَكُونَ شَاكًّا فِي الْمَعَادِ وَذَلِكَ كُفْرٌ - إذَا قَامَتْ حُجَّةُ النُّبُوَّةِ عَلَى مُنْكِرِهِ حُكِمَ بِكُفْرِهِ ) الفتاوى (11/409)الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان، إن مسألة هذا الرجل مسألة عين محتملة ظنية، وهي في أحد احتمالاتها وذلك إذا حملنا لفظ [قَدِر] على معنى اقتدر ولم نحمله على ما يحتمله من المعاني وهي ضيق أو قضى، معارضة للقاعدة الكلية الثابتة بالأدلة القطعية، وهي عدم عذر فاعل الكفر بجهله طالما أن الحجة قد بلغته، فيحكم عليه بالكفر ويعامل معاملة الكافرين ويستحق العقاب في الآخرة إن مات على كفره وقد أثبت بحمد الله تعالى أن الحجة قد بلغت كل المكلفين، والحق أنه إذا تعارض قطعي وظني حاولنا تأويل الظني بما يمكن تأويله به ليتفق مع الكلي القطعي، ولا يصح إلغاء الكلي القطعي للعمل بالظني المحتمل. وقد سار العلماء المسلمون من سلفنا الصالح على هذه القاعدة في فك التعارض بين القطعي والظني بصورة عامة، وفي هذه المسألة بصورة خاصة، وقد أولوا مسألة هذا الرجل بتأويلات عدة نرجح منها ما رجحه الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني فقال:"وأظهر الأقوال أنه قال ذلك في حال دهشته وغلبة الخوف عليه حتى ذهب بعقله لما يقول، ولم يقله قاصدًا لحقيقة معناه بل في حالة كان فيها كالغافل والذاهل والناسي الذي لا يؤاخذ بما يصدر منه... كالذي قال عندما وجد راحلته" أنت عبدي وأنا ربك"()، وقد أثبت فيما سبق أن المخطئ الذي يقول القول ولا يقصد قوله أو يفعل الفعل ولا يقصد فعله، معذور ولا يؤاخذ على هذا القول أو الفعل. وأما إذا حملنا لفظ [قَدِر] على معنى ضيَّق أو قضى وهذا الأرجح لأن هذا المعنى هو الواجب حمله في قوله تعالى{وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ}[الأنبياء:87]، وذلك لأن من اعتقد أن يونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ ظن أن الله لا يقدر عليه فهو كافر لأن من ظن ذلك غير مؤمن، ويونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ رسول معصوم، فإذا حملنا [قدر] على معنى قضى أو ضيق فلا معارضة بين هذا الحديث وبين القاعدة الكلية التي أثبتناها وهي عدم عذر فاعل الكفر بجهله طالما أن الحجة قد بلغته والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
وأما التأويل المنسوب إلى ابن تيمية وابن حزم وغيرهما بأن هذا الرجل قال ذلك جاهلاً فهو تأويل غير صحيح وزلة لا يؤخذ بها، ووجه الخطأ في هذا التأويل أنه معارض للقاعدة الكلية الثابتة بالأدلة القطعية والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ. منقول

----------


## المغيرة

بِِِِِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ 
تقرير المسألة
الحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العّاْلمَيِن والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ عَلى أَشْرَفِ المُرْسَلِيْن أَمَّا بَعْد: 
المسألة:
إنسان بلغته الحجة أي وصلته رسالة محمد عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ - القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة – وعلم أنه مأمور بالإيمان بها والعمل بما جاء فيها من أوامر، وتمكن من العلم بها أي الأحكام التي جاءت بها أي لم يوجد ما يمنعه من التعلم من إكراه ونحوه، ثم ارتكب كفرًا أي اعتقد أو فعل ما يخرجه من الملة لعدم علمه أنه كفر أي لجهله أنه كفر، وهذا الكفر ثابت أنه كفر بدليل قطعي لا شبهة فيه ولا ظنية، فهل يعذر بهذا الجهل فلا يستحق العقاب ولا يحكم عليه بالكفر ولا يعامل معاملة الكفار؟ أم لا يعذر ويستحق العقاب ويحكم عليه بالكفر ويعامل معاملة الكافرين؟.
فقال أحمد فريد صاحب كتاب"العذر بالجهل"، وحسن الهضيبي، صاحب كتاب"دعاة لا قضاة" إنه معذور لا يستحق العقاب في الدنيا والآخرة، ولا يحكم عليه بالكفر ولا يعامل معاملة الكافرين بل إنه يعامل معاملة المسلمين، وسنرد على هذا القول بالتفصيل بإذن الله تعالى بعد ذكرنا وجه الحق بحول الله وقوته في هذه المسألة.
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه الاتكال: إن الأدلة القطعية الثبوت القطعية الدلالة جاءتنا بالحكم الواضح البين وهو عدم العذر لهذا الإنسان بجهله فيحكم عليه بالكفر في الدنيا ويستحق العقاب في الدارين الدنيا والآخرة، وسأذكر بإذن الله تعالى طائفة من هذه الأدلة بعد بيان معنى الحجة وكيفية بلوغها، وهل بلغت الناس اليوم أم لا؟ وتمكن الناس اليوم من تعلم أحكام الحجة.
أولاً: معنى الحجة وكيفية بلوغها: 
الحجة لغة البرهان()، ومما يؤيد ذلك من القرآن الكريم قوله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُوراً مُبِيناً}[النساء:174]، قال مجاهد في تفسيره هذه الآية: البرهان هنا الحجة وأما شرعًا فهي الرسالة – الكتاب والسنة – فإذا ما وصلت الرسالة – الكتاب والسنة - الناس أي سمعوا بها وتمكنوا من العلم بها أي بما جاء فيها من أحكام، تكون قد بلغتهم الدعوة وأقيمت عليهم الحجة ويدل على ذلك من القرآن الكريم أدلة كثيرة منها:
1- قول الله تعالى{رُسُلاً مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً}[النساء:165]، وفي هذه الآية بيان من الله أن الكافرين ممكن أن يعتذروا عن كفرهم يوم الجزاء بأنه لم تأتهم رسل ولا كتب، ولكن الله تعالى أغلق عليهم باب الأعذار بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب ومن هنا كان لا شيء لهم يعتذرون به أبدًا.
2- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}[الإسراء:15]، فبين سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالى في هذه الآية أنه لا يعذب الناس في الدنيا والآخرة بكفرهم ما لم يبعث فيهم رسولاً يتلو عليهم آياته، ويدعوهم إلى الإسلام، وهذا دليل على استحقاق الناس العذاب بعدم إيمانهم بالرسل والكتب التي جاءوا بها وهذه هي الحجة فإذا ما علم الناس بالرسول المرسل والكتاب المنزل عليه ليؤمنوا به ويعملوا بما فيه وتمكنوا من العلم به تكون قد بلغتهم الرسالة وأقيمت عليهم الحجة.
3- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَلَو   أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى}[طـه:134]، وهذه الآية تحدثنا عن كفار مكة الذين لم يؤمنوا برسالة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، والله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى بين لنا أنه لا حجة لهم يوم القيامة يردون بها العذاب عن أنفسهم، وأن ما يمكن أن يتخذوه ذريعة قد سد الله عليهم بابه بإيقاع خلافه وهو إرسال الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإنزال الكتاب فقد أرسل إليهم محمدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأنزل القرآن كتابًا عربيًّا يقرءون آياته ويفهمونها أو يسمعونها فيفهمونها ولو كانت الحجة غير الرسالة لاتخذوها ذريعة تنجيهم من عذاب الله وعقابه.
4- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَتِل  كَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ}[الأنعام:83]، أي إن رسول الله إبراهيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ أقام الحجة على قومه وبلغهم الرسالة ببيانه لهم الحجج التي أوحى الله بها إليه وبذلك لم يكن لهم عذر في كفرهم يعتذرون به ليدفعوا عن أنفسهم العذاب.
5- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ}[الأنعام:149]، قال العلامة القرطبي في تفسيره هذه الآية{قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ} أي التي تقطع عذر المحجوج، وتزيل الشك عمن نظر فيها، فحجته البالغة على هذا تبيينه أنه الواحد وإرساله الرسل والأنبياء().
6- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{تَكَا  ُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ.قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ كَبِيرٍ.وَقَالُ  ا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ. فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسُحْقاً لِأَصْحَابِ السَّعِير}[الملك:8-11]، فدلت هذه الآيات على أن هؤلاء الكفار استحقوا العذاب بكفرهم وتكذيبهم للرسول الذي أنذرهم عذاب الله وبلغهم رسالته.
7- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَأُو  ِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ}[الأنعام:19]، وقوله{المص. كِتَابٌ أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ فَلا يَكُنْ فِي صَدْرِكَ حَرَجٌ مِنْهُ لِتُنْذِرَ بِهِ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  }[الأعراف:1-2]، وقوله{وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ}[التوبة:6]، وقوله{لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ مُنْفَكِّينَ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ.رَ  ُولٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَتْلُو صُحُفاً مُطَهَّرَةً.فِي  َا كُتُبٌ قَيِّمَةٌ}[البينة:1-3]، ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآيات أن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالى بين فيها أن الحجة تقوم على الناس وتنقطع دونهم الأعذار بإبلاغهم أو إسماعهم القرآن الكريم أو تلاوته عليهم في حال كونهم أهلاً للسماع والفهم أو التمكن من ذلك، فمن سمع بالإسلام أو بالقرآن أو بمحمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقد قامت عليه الحجة.
8- وما روي عن أبي موسى الأشعري رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال"من سمع بي من أمتي أو يهودي أو نصراني فلم يؤمن بي لم يدخل الجنة" ()، وفي هذا الحديث دلالة قاطعة على أن الحجة هي رسالة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأن بلوغها هو السماع بها والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
وإلى هذا القول وهو أن الحجة تكون قد قامت على الناس بإرسال الرسول وإنزال الكتاب ووصول ذلك إليهم وتمكنهم من تعلم ما فيه من أحكام قد ذهب أئمة السلف من أهل السنة والجماعة، ومما وردنا في ذلك عنهم ما قاله أبو محمد بن حزم الظاهري، قال الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ{لِأُنْذ  رَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ} وقال تعالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}[الإسراء:15]، فنص تعالى على أن النذارة لا تلزم إلا من بلغته الحجة لا من لم تبلغه الحجة وأنه تعالى لا يعذب أحدًا حتى يأتيه رسول من عند الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، فصح بذلك أنه من لم يبلغه الإسلام أصلاً فإنه لا عذاب عليه"()، وما قاله الإمام ابن جرير الطبري في قوله تعالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً} وما كنا مهلكي قوم إلا بعد الإعذار إليهم بالرسل وإقامة الحجةعليهم بالآيات التي تقطع عذرهم"()، وما قاله الإمام الشوكاني في تفسيره نفس الآية"ذكر الله أنه لا يعذب عباده إلا بعد الإعذار إليهم بإرسال رسله وإنزال كتبه فبين سبحانه أنه لم يتركهم سدى، ولا يؤاخذهم قبل إقامة الحجة عليهم"()، وما قاله ابن كثير في تفسيره نفس الآية"إخبار عن عدله تعالى وأنه لا يعذب أحدًا إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه بإرسال الرسول إليه كقوله تعالى{كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ؟ قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ كَبِيرٍ}[الملك:7-9]، وكذا قوله{وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ}[الزمر:71]، وقال تعالى{وَهُمْ يَصْطَرِخُونَ فِيهَا رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ فَذُوقُوا فَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ}[فاطر:37]، إلى غير ذلك من الآيات الدالة على أن الله تعالى لا يدخل أحدًا النار إلا بعد إرسال الرسول إليه"().
ومما ذكرنا يتضح لنا أن الحجة هي الرسالة أي القرآن وليست كلام الدعاة ولا أفهامهم ولا استنباطاتهم ولا خطاباتهم وإرشاداتهم وتوجيهاتهم، ولذلك فإن الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لم يسأل الكافرين يوم القيامة إلا عن إرسال الرسل إليهم{أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ} [الزمر:71]{أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ}[الملك:8]، ولم يسألهم"ألم يأتكم عالم أو داعي" فإن وصلتهم رسالة الرسول فقد قامت عليهم الحجة وبذلك يجب عليهم السعي لفهمها وتعلم الأحكام المتناولة لها والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.

----------


## المغيرة

ثانيًا: هل قامت الحجة على الناس اليوم أم لا؟.
من معنى الحجة وكيفية بلوغها يتضح لنا أن الحجة قد بلغت كل الخلق اليوم فكل الناس في هذا الزمان عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة قد وصلتهم رسالة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وعلموا أنهم مطالبون بها، ولكنهم تعمدوا الجهل بها وبأحكامها ولم يسعوا إلى تعلمها، وإن الذين يزعمون الإسلام في البلاد التي كانت تحكم بالإسلام هم أكثر الناس بلغتهم الحجة بل ويزعمون أنهم مؤمنون موحدون. وإن حاول إنكار ذلك أحد فنقول له إن كنت تقول بأن الذين يزعمون الإسلام ويقرءون القرآن لم تبلغهم الحجة فلماذا تكفر اليهود والنصارى مع أنهم لم يسمعوا عن الحجة إلا صورة مشوهة مكذوبة؟ فأن تعذر اليهود والنصارى في بلاد الشرق والغرب الذين قد يكون الواحد منهم لم يقرأ آية قرآن واحدة في حياته أو يسمع بها أولى وهذا لم يقل به أحد، إذن فالذي لا يعذر اليهود لأنه يعتبر الحجة وصلتهم لا بد وأن لا يعذر من زعم الإيمان وقرأ القرآن. وليس الواقع فحسب هو الدليل على بلوغ الحجة الناس اليوم بل جاءت الأدلة القرآنية القاطعة مبينة أن الحجة التي جاء بها الرسل والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام قد بلغت كل الناس في كل زمان من لدن آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ إلى أن تقوم الساعة، وإليك بعضًا من هذه الأدلة:
1- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{رُسُل  ً مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ}[النساء:165]، ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآية أن كلمة [الناس] من ألفاظ العام، فهي اسم جنس معروف بالألف واللام الحرفية، فتعم جميع الناس المكلفين، فيكون المراد والله تعالى أعلم بمراده أن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالى أرسل رسلاً إلى جميع الناس ولم يبق أحد من المكلفين منهم لم تبلغه رسالة الرسول الذي أرسل إلى قومه، لذلك فلا حجة لأحد منهم يحتج بها على عدم إيمانه يوم القيامة.
2- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَسِي  َ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوهَا فُتِحَتْ أَبْوَابُهَا وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ رَبِّكُمْ وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ}[الزمر:71]، ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآية أن قوله تعالى{الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} لفظ عام يعم كل الكافرين، ولم يخصص منهم أحدًا، ولو كان أحدهم لم تبلغه الدعوة لاستثناه الله منهم ولقال مثلاً [وسيق الذين بلغتهم الدعوة من الكافرين أو وسيق الذين كفروا إلا من لم تبلغه الدعوة]، ولا يصح أن يقال إن الإنسان – المفترض وجوده جدلاً لاستحالة وجوده - الذي لم تبلغه الدعوة ولم تقم عليه الحجة ولم يدخل الإسلام ويعمل بمقتضى الشهادتين، لا يصح أن يقال إنه مسلم بل هو كافر معذور، أي لا يعذبه الله بكفره في الدنيا والآخرة ولا يقاتل، وكذلك لا يصح القول بأن قوله تعالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}[الإسراء:15] مخصص لقوله{وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} بل هو دليل على أن كل الذين كفروا من المكلفين فأدخلهم الله النار قد بلغتهم الدعوة وأقيمت عليهم الحجة، ويؤكد ذلك قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى في نفس الآية مخاطبًا الذين كفروا أي جميع الكافرين الذين أدخلوا النار – ولا يوجد كفار ماتوا كافرين مصيرهم إلى غير النار – وستأتي الأدلة على ذلك إِنْ شَاْءَ الله تَعَالى –{أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ.... قَالُوا بَلَى} وهذه الآية تدل أيضًا على أن الرسل الذين قامت بهم الحجة إنما جاءوا في الدنيا ومن الناس وهذا يبطل مسألة الامتحان في الآخرة الواردة في بعض الأحاديث الضعيفة التي تتحدث عن أهل الفترة ولا تقوم بها حجة ()، لأن كل أهل النار جاءتهم رسل منهم في الدنيا، ولو كان هناك امتحان لأناس قد يتصور بعضنا أنهم لم تبلغهم رسالة رسول كالذين أطلق عليهم أهل الفترة لدخل النار أناس لم تأتهم رسل منهم في الدنيا وهم الذين يمتحنهم الله يوم القيامة كما جاء في الأحاديث الضعيفة سندًا ومتنًا والتي أشرت إليها آنفًا، وهذا يتناقض مع عموم الخطاب في الآية{أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ}.
3- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَالّ  ذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ لا يُقْضَى عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَمُوتُوا وَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمْ مِنْ عَذَابِهَا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي كُلَّ كَفُورٍ. وَهُمْ يَصْطَرِخُونَ فِيهَا رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا نَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ أَوَلَمْ نُعَمِّرْكُمْ مَا يَتَذَكَّرُ فِيهِ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَ وَجَاءَكُمُ النَّذِيرُ}[فاطر:36-37]، ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآية كما هو في الآية السابقة، فقوله تعالى{الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا} وقوله{كُلَّ كَفُورٍ} يعم كل الكفار، وقوله{وَجَاءَكُ  ُ النَّذِيرُ} دليل على مجيئه لهم جميعًا في الحياة الدنيا، ولو كان واحد من الكفار معذورًا لخصص الخطاب هنا ولم يرد له تخصيص لا في قرآن ولا سنة فبقي على عمومه.
4- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَقَا  َ الَّذِينَ فِي النَّارِ لِخَزَنَةِ جَهَنَّمَ ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ يُخَفِّفْ عَنَّا يَوْماً مِنَ الْعَذَابِ. قَالُوا أَوَلَمْ تَكُ تَأْتِيكُمْ رُسُلُكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا بَلَى قَالُوا فَادْعُوا وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلالٍ}[غافر:49-50]، ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآية أن إتيان الرسل كان في الحياة الدنيا وليس في الآخرة فدل ذلك على أن كل أهل النار وهم كل الكفار كما جاء في الآيات السابقة، جاءتهم الرسل في الحياة الدنيا وبلغتهم رسالاتهم.
5- الآيات الدالة على دخول كل من مات على الكفر النار دون تخصيص لبعضهم إلا المكرهين()، والمتأولين()، والخاطئين()، فدل على أن ما عداهم قد بلغتهم الدعوة وقامت عليهم الحجة وإن ظن قوم عكس ذلك، ومن هذه الآيات قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَلا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُولَئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً}[النساء:18]، وقوله{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمْ مِلءُ الْأَرْضِ ذَهَباً وَلَوِ افْتَدَى بِهِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ وَمَالَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ}[آل عمران:91]، وقوله{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ}[النساء:48]، وقوله{إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ}[المائدة:72]، والذي لم تبلغه الدعوة المفترض وجوده اعتباطًا وجدلاً هو كافر لأنه لم يدخل الإسلام ولم يعمل به لأنه لا يعلمه ولا يعرفه ولا سمع به، وهو داخل في عموم الألفاظ الواردة في الآيات السابقة{الَّذِي  َ كَفَرُوا}، و{مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ}حيث لا مخصص، بل لا وجود لمثل هذا الصنف البتة.
ثالثًا: تمكن الناس اليوم من تعلم أحكام الحجة:
لو سألنا أنفسنا سؤالاً: كيف يتمكن المرء من تعلم أحكام القرآن الكريم، أحكام الدين الإسلامي؟ لقلنا بتوفر الأسباب المقدور عليها وانتفاء الموانع وإليك الأسباب ثم الموانع:
أولاً: الأسباب:
1- النية الصادقة، فيجب توفر النية الصادقة عند الراغب في تعلم أحكام دين الله، وهذه النية تعني أمرين هما: 
أ- أن يكون القصد في طلب العلم خالصًا لله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بمعنى أن يطلبه ابتغاء معرفة الحق والعمل والالتزام به يقول تعالى{وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاءَ}[البينة:5]، ويقول{وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْراً لَأسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ}[الأنفال:23].
ب- أن يكون طلب العلم مبنيًّا على قصد ورغبة أكيدة، وإرادة قوية، وعزيمة ثابتة لأن طلب العلم يحتاج إلى بذل الجهد والوسع والطاقة، فإذا لم تدعمه إرادة قوية وعزيمة ثابتة راسخة فلا يستطيع المرء مواصلة هذا الطريق الشاق.
2- بذل الجهد والوسع في سبيل تحقيق ذلك وذلك لأن العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي الناس إلى بيوتهم فطالب العلم محتاج إلى السفر والبذل والمشي والسهر، ومفارقة الأهل والولد والأحباب والأصحاب الأيام والليالي لذلك أثنى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على طالب العلم وجعل الله له أجرًا عظيمًا، يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"من سلك طريقًا يطلب به علمًا سهل الله له طريقًا إلى الجنة"().
3- وجود العلماء العاملين الممكن للمرء التعلم منهم أحكام دين الله، وهؤلاء موجودون إلى قيام الساعة كما أخبر بذلك رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم كذلك"().
ثانيًا: الموانع الممكن فرضها على المرء:
1- الإكراه على الجهل والتصدي لطلاب العلم بأحكام دين الله.
2- قبض العلماء وعدم وجود من يعلم. وإذا نظرنا في حال الناس نرى أنهم يمكن أن يوفروا الأسباب الذاتية كالنية وبذل الجهد، والسبب الخارجي وهو وجود العلماء المتوفر، وكذلك لم تفرض عليهم موانع خارجية فبقي ألا يمتنعوا هم بذواتهم عن طلب العلم. ومن هنا نعلم أن الناس متمكنون من طلب العلم بأحكام دين الله، ومنهم من طلب وعلمه الله تعالى، ومنهم من قصر فيتحمل مسئولية تقصيره، ويؤكد هذه النتيجة ما روي عن أبي موسى الأشعري رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال"من سمع بي من أمتي أو يهودي أو نصراني فلم يؤمن بي لم يدخل الجنة"()، فهذا الحديث يدل على أن كل من سمع برسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ متمكن من تعلم الحجة وفهمها، وبات من المعلوم أن الكل سمع، إذن فالكل متمكن من الفهم والتعلم والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
رابعًا: الأدلة على عدم عذر من بلغته الحجة بجهله إن كفر:
ثبت لنا بالأدلة القرآنية والواقعية أن كل المكلفين من الناس بلغتهم الحجة حجة الله وهي رسالة الرسول محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وتمكنوا من العلم بأحكامها ولكن منهم من تعلمها وفهمها وعمل بها فهو المسلم، ومنهم من تعلمها وفهمها ولم يعمل بها فهو الكافر العالم بكفره، ومنهم من لم يتعلمها ولم يفهمها ولم يعمل بها فهو الكافر الجاهل، وهذان الصنفان غير معذورين بكفرهما لا العالم بكفره، ولا الجاهل بكفره لأن الشرط في العذر هو عدم بلوغ الرسالة وقد أثبتنا بلوغها لهما، وهناك أدلة تفصيلية كثيرة تدل على ذلك دلالة قطعية واضحة ولا سيما على كفر الجاهلين بكفرهم وعدم عذرهم بهذا الجهل ما دامت الحجة قد بلغتهم فيحكم عليهم بالكفر في الحياة الدنيا ما لم يتوبوا ويعاملون معاملة الكافرين ويستحقون العذاب في الآخرة إن ماتوا على كفرهم، ومن هذه الأدلة:
1- الأدلة الدالة على عذر من لم تبلغه الحجة والتي ذكرتها في بيان معنى الحجة وكيفية بلوغها والتي منها قوله تعالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}[الإسراء:15]، وقوله{رُسُلاً مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً}[النساء:165]، فالذي لم تبلغه الحجة على فرض وجوده وهذا افتراض جدلي كافر لأنه لم يعلم الإسلام ولم يدخل فيه معذور عند الله فلا يستحق العذاب وأما الذي بلغته الحجة وهم كل الناس اليوم ولم يؤمن بها فهو كافر مستحقٌّ للعذاب.
2- الأدلة الدالة على كفر الأتباع الجُهّال المقلدين لأسيادهم وعلمائهم وآبائهم الرافضين الحق الذي جاءتهم به الرسل من عند الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، فارتكبوا الكفر وسقطوا فيه وهم يجهلون أنه كفر وأنهم كافرون بل ويعتقدون أن فعلهم هذا هو الحق المبين، وإن ما جاءتهم به الرسل باطل سقيم، ومن هذه الأدلة قوله تعالى{قَالَ ادْخُلُوا فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ فِي النَّارِ كُلَّمَا دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا فِيهَا جَمِيعاً قَالَتْ أُخْرَاهُمْ لِأُولاهُمْ رَبَّنَا هَؤُلاءِ أَضَلُّونَا فَآتِهِمْ عَذَاباً ضِعْفاً مِنَ النَّارِ قَالَ لِكُلٍّ ضِعْفٌ وَلَكِنْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ. وَقَالَتْ أُولاهُمْ لِأُخْرَاهُمْ فَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ}[الأعراف:38-39]، وقوله{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَنَ الْكَافِرِينَ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ سَعِيراً. خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً لا يَجِدُونَ وَلِيّاً وَلا نَصِيراً. يَوْمَ تُقَلَّبُ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي النَّارِ يَقُولُونَ يَا لَيْتَنَا أَطَعْنَا اللَّهَ وَأَطَعْنَا الرَّسُولا. وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّا أَطَعْنَا سَادَتَنَا وَكُبَرَاءَنَا فَأَضَلُّونَا السَّبِيلا}[الأحزاب:64-67]، وقوله{وَبَرَزُو   لِلَّهِ جَمِيعاً فَقَالَ الضُّعَفَاءُ لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعاً فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُغْنُونَ عَنَّا مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قَالُوا لَوْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ لَهَدَيْنَاكُمْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْنَا أَجَزِعْنَا أَمْ صَبَرْنَا مَا لَنَا مِنْ مَحِيصٍ}[إبراهيم:21]، وقوله{وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ رُشْدَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ. إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ. قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ. قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ}[الأنبياء:51-54]، وقوله{وَبُرِّزَ  ِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ. وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ. مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ هَلْ يَنْصُرُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ. فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ. وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ. قَالُوا وَهُمْ فِيهَا يَخْتَصِمُونَ. تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ. إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُمْ بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ. وَمَا أَضَلَّنَا إِلَّا الْمُجْرِمُونَ}[الشعراء:91-99]، وقوله{إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ}[القصص:8]، وقوله{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ}[لقمان:21]، وقوله{وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَلا بِالَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ مَوْقُوفُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يَرْجِعُ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ الْقَوْلَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لَوْلا أَنْتُمْ لَكُنَّا مُؤْمِنِينَ. قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا أَنَحْنُ صَدَدْنَاكُمْ عَنِ الْهُدَى بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَكُمْ بَلْ كُنْتُمْ مُجْرِمِينَ. وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا بَلْ مَكْرُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ إِذْ تَأْمُرُونَنَا أَنْ نَكْفُرَ بِاللَّهِ وَنَجْعَلَ لَهُ أَنْدَاداً وَأَسَرُّوا النَّدَامَةَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَجَعَلْنَا الْأَغْلالَ فِي أَعْنَاقِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هَلْ يُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ}[سـبأ:31-33]، وقوله{بَلْ قَالُوا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ مُهْتَدُونَ. وَكَذَلِكَ مَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ. قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَكُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ}[الزخرف:22-24]، وقوله{فَاسْتَخَ  َّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ}[الزخرف:54]، وقد اعترض الهضيبي في كتابه دعاة لا قضاة() على هذا الدليل بما ملخصه"إن هؤلاء الكفار كانوا مكرهين على الكفر، ولكنهم لم يقتصروا في كفرهم على ما أباحه الله لهم من النطق به دون انشراح الصدر به، بل انشرحت صدورهم به، واعتقدوه، ولذلك كفرهم الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى"وقرر مسألة تجاوز فيها مسألة الإكراه وعمم القول على المكره وغير المكره وهذه المسألة: إن الله لا يكفر أحد إلا إذا اعتقد الكفر وانشرح به صدره – أي نفى وجود كفر عملي مخرج من الملة – وهؤلاء القوم أي الجهال الذين كفروا في عصرنا هذا بسبب جهلهم كما قال لم يعتقدوا الكفر ولم تنشرح به صدورهم فهم ليسوا كافرين.
وللرد على هذا الاعتراض أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق:
إن المكره هو الذي علم الحق وعمل به أو أراد العمل به فحمله غيره بوسيلة من وسائل الإكراه على تركه بالقول فإذا انشرح به صدره لم يعذر وإذا تركه بلسانه وتلفظ بما ينقضه دون انشراح صدره عذر، وبهذا يتبين لنا أن أقوام الأمم السابقة الذين اتبعوا سادتهم وكبراءهم في فساد اعتقادهم لم يكونوا مكرهين لأنهم بادئ ذي بدء لم يعلموا الإسلام ولم يعملوا به أو يريدوا العمل به فجاءهم سادتهم وكبراؤهم ليصدوهم عن ذلك، بل إن سادتهم وكبراءهم أضلوهم السبيل في بداية الطريق فعلموهم الباطل والفساد وقالوا لهم إن هذا هو الحق فأخفوا عليهم الحق فجهلوه بالكلية فعملوا بالباطل ظانين أنه الحق فهم ليسوا مكرهين وهذا واضح في كل الآيات السالفة الذكر. وإن حال الناس الجهلة اليوم الذين كفروا بسبب جهلهم هو نفس حال أولئك القوم، فهم جهلوا الإسلام حيث قام علماؤهم وزعماؤهم بتعليمهم الباطل وإيهامهم أنه الحق، وأخفوا عليهم الحق فعملوا بالباطل ظانين أنه الحق ولذلك فهم في الكفر سواء والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
3- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى عن عوام وجهلة اليهود والنصارى{اتَّخَ  ُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهاً وَاحِداً لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ}[التوبة:31]، فحكم الله على أولئك العوام الجهلة الذين عبدوا العلماء المفسدين وهم لا يعلمون أنهم بذلك يكفرون، بالكفر ولم يجعل جهلهم هذا عذرًا لهم.
4- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ. إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الصُّمُّ الْبُكْمُ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْقِلُونَ. وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْراً لَأسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ}[الأنفال:21-23]، فحكم الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى على الجهلة الذين لا يتدبرون آيات الله ولا يعقلونها ولا يفهمونها لا بسبب جنون فيرتفع عنهم القلم، بل بسبب تقصيرهم وعدم أخذهم بالأسباب، أسباب العلم والفهم، بأنهم شر الدواب ولا خير فيهم أي كفار أعاذنا الله من شر ذلك كله، ومثل هذه الآيات في القُرآن الكريم كثير منها قوله تعالى{وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لا يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لا يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُولَئِكَ كَالْأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ}[الأعراف:179].
5- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً. الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً. أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآياتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ فَحَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْناً}[الكهف:103-105]، وهذه الآية نص على حبوط عمل الكافرين الذين وقعوا في الكفر وهم يجهلون أنه كفر، بل ويعتقدون أنه من الأعمال الصالحات.
6- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{فَرِي  اً هَدَى وَفَرِيقاً حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلالَةُ إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ}[الأعراف:30]، وهذه الآية أيضًا كسابقتها نص على كفر الذين اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء مع اعتقادهم أنهم بذلك لا يكفرون بل مهتدون.
7- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَالّ  ذِينَ اتخذوا من دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ} [الزمر:3]، وهذه الآية أيضًا نص على كفر الذين عبدوا الأصنام عن جهل بأن ذلك كفر بل بنية التقرب إلى الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بهذا الكفر، فلم يعذرهم الله بهذا الجهل.
8-عن أبي سعيد رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ قال"جاء أبو بكر إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا رسول الله إني مررت بوادي كذا فإذا رجل حسن الهيئة مُتخشّع يصلي فيه، فقال اذهب إليه فاقتله. قال: فذهب إليه أبو بكر فلما رآه يصلي كره أن يقتله، فرجع فقال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لعمر: اذهب فاقتله. فذهب فرآه على تلك الحالة فرجع، فقال: يا علي اذهب فاقتله. فذهب علي فلم يره، فقال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إن هذا وأصحابه يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ثم لا يعودون فيه فاقتلوهم هم شر البرية"()، وعنه أيضا قال"بينما النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقسم جاء عبد الله بن ذي الخويصرة التميمي فقال: اعدل يا رسول الله. فقال: ويلك ومن يعدل إذا لم أعدل؟ قال عمر بن الخطاب: دعني أضرب عنقه. قال: دعه فإن له أصحابا يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاته وصيامه مع صيامه يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية، ينظر في قذذه - ريش السهم - فلا يوجد فيه شيء، ثم ينظر إلى نصله فلا يوجد فيه شيء، ثم ينظر إلى رصافه - موضعه- فلا يوجد فيه شيء، ثم ينظر إلى نضيه فلا يوجد فيه شيء قد سبق الفرث - السرجين ما دام في الكرش- والدم آيتهم رجل إحدى يديه - أوقال ثدييه - مثل ثدي المرأة، أو قال مثل ثدي البضعة تدردر - تتحرك- يخرجون إلى حين فرقة من الناس. قال أبو سعيد: أشهد سمعت من النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأشهد أن عليًّا قتلهم وأنا معه، جيء بالرجل على النعت الذي نعته النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قال: فنزلت فيه{وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَلْمِزُكَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ}"(). وفي هذين الحديثين حكم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على الخوارج مع كثرة صلاتهم وصيامهم وخشوعهم وعبادتهم واعتقادهم أنهم على الحق بل وأنهم الفرقة الناجية وما عداهم كافر خارج من ملة الإسلام، بأنهم كفار فلم يعذروا بجهلهم في ارتكابهم الكفر. 
9- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ}[المائدة:51]، وقوله{لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ}[آل عمران:28]، وفي هاتين الآيتين وغيرهما من آيات الولاء حكم الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالى على من يتولى الكافرين ليس تقية ولا عن إكراه من علماء المسلمين وعوامهم وجهلتهم بالكفر ولم يفرق بين العالم بأنه يكفر وبين الجاهل بذلك بل جاء بلفظ من ألفاظ العام وهو [من].
10- حكم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على أقوام الرؤساء والملوك الذين بعث إليهم بالرسائل يدعوهم فيها إلى الإسلام ورفضوه بالكفر تبعا لزعمائهم الذين أطاعوهم، وحوربوا بعد ذلك بناء على قرار الزعماء.
11- الأقوام الذين خسف الله بهم كقوم عاد وثمود ومدين وقوم لوط وقوم فرعون وغيرهم لم يفرق الله بين علمائهم وجهلائهم أو عوامهم أو بين الأتباع والمتبوعين بل كلهم أخذوا حكما واحدا وهو الكفر الذي به استحقوا الهلاك والدمار.
12- الأدلة الدالة على كفر العرب قبل بعثة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مع أنهم ارتكبوا الكفر وعبدوا الأصنام جهلا منهم بأنه كفر بل واعتقادا منهم أنه الحق، من هذه الأدلة ما روي عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت"قلت يا رسول الله إن ابن جدعان كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ويطعم المسكين فهل ذلك نافعه؟ قال: لا ينفعه إنه لم يقل يوما رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين"()، وعن أنس رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ أن رجلا قال"يا رسول الله أين أبي؟ قال: في النار. قال: فلما قفى الرجل دعاه فقال: إن أبي وأباك في النار"()، وما رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده في الحديث الطويل في قدوم وفد بني المنتفق على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جاء فيه"...فقلت: يا رسول الله هل لأحد مما مضى من خير في جاهليتهم؟ فقال رجل من عرض قريش: والله إن أبا المنتفق في النار. قال: فكأنه وقع حر بين جلد وجهي ولحمه مما قال لأبي على رءوس الناس فهممت أن أقول وأبوك يا رسول الله ثم إذا بالأخرى أجمل فقلت: يا رسول الله وأهلك؟ قال: وأهلي لعمر الله حيث ما أتيت على قبر عامري أو قرشي أو دوسي قل أرسلني إليك محمد فأبشر بما يسوؤك تجر على وجهك وبطنك في النار. قال: فقلت يا رسول الله وفعل بهم ذلك وقد كانوا على عمل لا يحسنون إلا إياه وكانوا يحسبون أنهم مصلحون؟ قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ذلك بأن الله بعث في آخر كل سبع أمم نبيا فمن عصى نبيه كان من الضالين ومن أطاع نبيه كان من المهتدين"()، وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"استأذ  ت ربي أن أستغفر لأمي فلم يأذن لي واستأذنته أن أزور قبرها فأذن لي"().
وقد اعترض أحمد فريد صاحب كتاب العذر بالجهل على الاستدلال بهذه الأحاديث فقال:"هذه الأحاديث في أناس كفار كفرًا أصليًّا ولا يجوز بحال قياس المسلم الذي وقع في شيء من الكفر جاهلاً بحكمه بالكافر الذي لم يثبت له عقد الإسلام فهذا قياس باطل، وكونه كذلك قياسًا وليس نصوصًا صريحة فيما نحن بصدده فهو فاسد الاعتبار لما أسلفناه من أدلة صريحة. قال شيخ الإسلام"ومن ثبت إيمانه بيقين لم يزل ذلك عنه بالشك بل لا يزول إلا بعد إقامة الحجة وإزالة الشبهة، ثم هي بخصوص حكم من مات قبل بعثة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو في أناس لم تبلغهم دعوة الرسل وهم من يسمون أهل الفترة"().
وللرد على هذا الاعتراض أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق:
1- يا أحمد فريد ما معنى أن أبا الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وأمه، وكفار العرب قبل بعثته كانوا كفارًا أصليين؟ فإن قلت إنهم لم يدخلوا الإسلام وهذا قولك كما ورد في نص الاعتراض، فأقول لك نعم وقولك حق ولكنهم اعتقدوا أنهم مسلمون وعلى ملة إبراهيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، وذلك لاعتقادهم أن عبادة الأصنام من ملة إبراهيم ولا تتنافى معها، وهذا ما أخبرنا الله به عنهم فقال عَزَّ وَجَلَّ{وَالَّذ  ينَ اتخذوا من دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى}[الزمر:3]، ولذلك أنكروا على الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دعوته إياهم إلى التوحيد لاعتقادهم مخالفتها لملة إبراهيم التي تصوروها مشوهة فاسدة كما ورثوها عن الآباء، يقول تعالى مبينًا هذا الإنكار{وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ. أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ}[ص:4-5].
وإنك يا أحمد فريد لم تجعل اعتقادهم هذا دليلاً على إسلامهم أو دخولهم في الإسلام بل حكمت عليهم من خلال دين الله الحنيف، وهذا هو منهج الله الذي ارتضاه الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لنا، وحال الناس اليوم – عدا من أظهر إسلامه بقول لا إله إلا الله والعمل بمعناها نفيًا وإثباتًا– هو كحال الناس بالأمس، فالناس اليوم اعتقدوا أنهم على ملة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لاعتقادهم أن الشركيات التي وقعوا فيها وآمنوا بها والتزموا بها كالعلمانية والوطنية والديمقراطية، والولاء للكافرين، والحكم بشرع الطاغوت والتحاكم إليه وغيرها، من ملة الإسلام، دين محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولا تتنافى أو تتعارض معه قيد أنملة، وهذا ما حكاه الله عنهم وعن أمثالهم إلى أن تقوم الساعة فقال عَزَّ وَجَلَّ{قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً. الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ فَحَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْناً}[الكهف:103-105]، وإنك هنا يا أحمد فريد حكمت على هؤلاء الناس من خلال منهج الشيطان لا من خلال منهج الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ كما حكمت على أمثالهم السابقين، فحكمت على أناس اليوم بما يعتقدون عن أنفسهم، فاعتقدوا أنهم مسلمون فرددت وراءهم أنهم مسلمون، وتجاهلت شرطًا أساسيًّا من شروط الدخول في الإسلام وقبول كلمة التوحيد لا إله إلا الله وهو العمل بمعناها نفيًا وإثباتًا، الدال عليه قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَمَن يُسْلِمْ وَجْهَهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى وَإِلَى اللَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ}[لقمان:22]، وقوله{لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىَ لاَ انفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}[البقرة:256]، وقوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله"().
إذن فالناس الذين كفروا اليوم في هذه المجتمعات وهم يحسبون أنهم موحدون مسلمون، هم كالذين كفروا قبل بعثة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أي كفار أصليون وليسوا مرتدين لأنهم لم يدخلوا الإسلام، وإن ظنك يا أحمد أنهم دخلوا الإسلام مبني على –كما ذكرت- حكمك على الناس من خلال منهج الشيطان ، وأدعو الله العليُّ القدير أن يوفقك لفهم ذلك، فأخلص القصد وابذل الجهد فإن كنت كذلك فسيسمعك الله، يقول تعالى{وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْراً لَّأسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّواْ وَّهُم مُّعْرِضُونَ}[الأنفال:23].
2- لو افترضنا جدلاً صحة قولك بأن الناس قد دخلوا في الإسلام بمجرد النطق بالشهادتين، ثم ارتكبوا كفرًا جهلاً منهم بأنه كفر يكون كفرهم من باب أولى فهم قد بلغتهم الدعوة وأقيمت عليهم الحجة وعلموها فدخلوا بها الإسلام ثم كفروا بما ينقضها، فلا مجال لنا أن نقول إنهم جهلوا لأننا قلنا إنهم علموا فدخلوا الإسلام فكيف يكونون عالمين جاهلين بالحجة في آن واحد؟ فهو آمن أنه لا إله إلا الله ثم عبد إلهًا آخر معه فكيف يكون عالمًا بالتوحيد جاهلاً به في آن واحد؟ فهذا القول ضرب من الجنون، أو محاولة التحريف والتزوير والتبرير والله تعالى أعلم، وقد دلت الأدلة التي سقتها على عدم العذر بالجهل لمن ارتكب كفرًا بعد بلوغه الحجة على كفر هذا الصنف من الناس فإن لم تؤمن بأن هذه الأحاديث دليل على صحة الحكم فما قولك في باقي الأدلة مع أنه يكفي لتقرير الحكم دليل واحد؟ إذن فلا مجال لك إلا التسليم بما قلته لك والتراجع عما تعتقده لئلا تصل إلى اليوم الذي لا تنفع فيه الحسرة والندم.
3- إن نقلك يا أحمد عن ابن تيمية قوله: ومن ثبت إيمانه بيقين لم يزل ذلك عنه بالشك بل لا يزول إلا بعد إقامة الحجة وإزالة الشبهة لتستدل به على عدم كفر الناس اليوم هو استدلال غير صحيح فأقول إن قول ابن تيمية لو حملناه على كل كفر ثابت بدليل قطعي أو ظني وليس بدليل ظني فحسب، متناقض، وذلك لأن قوله: ومن ثبت إيمانه بيقين، دل على أن هذا الشخص قد بلغته الرسالة وأقيمت عليه الحجة فآمن بها، ثم قال لا يزول إلا بعد إقامة الحجة، فهي قد قامت فلا تحتاج إلى إقامة مرة أخرى بل الحق أن يكتفي بقوله"ومن ثبت إيمانه بيقين لم يزل ذلك عنه بالشك، أو أن يضيف إليها: بل لا يزول بكفر يحتمل أنه فعله أو لم يفعله أو أنه ثابت بدليل ظني يحتاج إلى بيان وتوضيح، وهذا ما يمكن حمل قول ابن تيمية عليه إحسانًا للظن وإخراجًا لقوله عن الخطأ، والله تعالى أعلم.
4- إن قولك يا أحمد فريد: هي بخصوص حكم من مات قبل بعثة النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو في أناس لم تبلغهم دعوة الرسل وهم من يسمون أهل الفترة، هو قول أيضًا لم يسعفك في رد الاستدلال بالأحاديث المذكورة، وذلك لأن أحكام الله في مسألة التوحيد ثابتة ومخاطب بها كل الناس من لدن آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ إلى قيام الساعة، يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"الأنب  اء إخوة لعلات أمهاته شتى ودينهم واحد"()، فالذي لم يعذر قبل بعثة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لم يعذر مثله بعد بعثة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أيضًا، وأما قولك بأن أولئك الناس والذين سموا بأهل الفترة لم تبلغهم دعوة الرسل فهو قول مردود وأثبتنا عكسه فيما سبق والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
13- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَإِذ   أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِن بَنِي آدَمَ مِن ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَن تَقُولُواْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ. أَوْ تَقُولُواْ إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِن قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ. وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ} [الأعراف:172-174]، وتدل هذه الآيات على أن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالى لم يترك مجالاً للكافرين للاعتذار يوم القيامة فقد عرفهم على نفسه وأشهدهم على ذلك، وبذلك فهم غير معذورين إذا ارتكبوا الكفر ولوعن جهل كما يزعمون، ولا تدل الآية كما توهم البعض على أن هذا الإشهاد كاف، وأنه به وحده تقوم الحجة ولا يحتاج الناس إلى إرسال رسل وإنزال كتب، وإنما هي من باب حجج الله على خلقه فمنها هذه ومنها إرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب، فالله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يحج الكافرين يوم القيامة ويرد اعتذارهم بقوله ألم أشهدكم على أنفسكم أنه لا إله إلا أنا، وألم أرسل إليكم رسلاً، وكون كل الناس قد بلغتهم رسالات الرسل فهم محجوجون بهذا البلوغ والإشهاد الذي كان عليهم وهم في عالم الذر والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
14- قول رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"يقال للرجل من أهل النار يوم القيامة: أرأيت لو كان لك ما على الأرض من شيء أكنت مفتديًا به؟ قال: فيقول: نعم، فيقول: قد أردت منك أهون من ذلك، قد أخذت عليك في ظهر آدم أن لا تشرك بي شيئًا فأبيت إلا أن تشرك بي"(). ويقال في هذا الحديث ما قيل في الآية السابقة، آية الإشهاد، وكذلك يعترض عليه بما اعترض به على الآية، ويرد عليه بنفس الرد الذي رددت به على الاعتراض المذكور على الآية.
15- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ آلِهَةً قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ هَذَا ذِكْرُ مَن مَّعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَن قَبْلِي بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ فَهُم مُّعْرِضُونَ}[الأنبياء:24]، ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآية أن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالى بين أن سبب كفر أولئك الذين أعرضوا عن الحق واتخذوا آلهة من دون الله هو الجهل وعدم العلم بالحق لا عدم بلوغ الحجة بل عدم تأملها وفهمها.
16-ماروي عن أبي موسى الأشعري رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال"من سمع بي من أمتي أو يهودي أو نصراني فلم يؤمن بي لم يدخل الجنة"()، وهذا نص قاطع في أن الحجة تقوم على المرء بمجرد السماع، وفي هذا الحديث إشارة إلى أن كل مكلف سمع بالرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى قيام الساعة بإمكانه أن يفهم الحجة ولكن منهم من يسعى ويبذل الجهد فيفهم ومنهم من يقصر فلا يعذر والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
اعتراض:
وقد يقول جاهل بسيط أو متبلد مكابر معاند بأن أولئك الجهلة الذين قلتم بعدم عذرهم بجهلهم وأثبتم ذلك بالأدلة القاطعة الساطعة لم ينووا الكفر بأفعالهم الكفرية التي ارتكبوها، ولذلك فهم معذورون بهذه النية الحسنة، بدليل قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى"()، ومن هؤلاء القائلين أحمد فريد صاحب كتاب العذر بالجهل فقال عن كل كافر سواء كان مكرهًا أو غير مكره نقلاً عن الشوكاني"وقد قال الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ{وَلَكِن   مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْراً} فلا بد من شرح الصدر بالكفر، وطمأنينة القلب به وسكون النفس إليه، فلا اعتبار بما يقع من طوارق عقائد الشر، لاسيما مع الجهل بمخالفتها لطريقة الإسلام ولا اعتبار بصدور فعل كفري لم يرد به فاعله الخروج عن الإسلام إلى ملة الكفر ولا اعتبار بلفظ تلفظ به المسلم يدل على الكفر وهو لا يعتقد معناه"(). فنقول لقائل هذا القول أو من تسول له نفسه بقوله: إن المرء إذا ارتكب كفرًا مخرجًا من الملة سواء كان اعتقاديًّا أم عمليًّا() يكفر() ولا علاقة لذلك بنيته حتى ولول كانت حسنة، وإن قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"إنما الأعمال بالنيات" لا يدل على ارتباط الكفر بالنية رغم أن لفظ [الأعمال] من ألفاظ العام الذي يشمل كل الأعمال سواء كانت أعمال طاعة أم أعمال معصية، وذلك لأنه مخصص بأدلة كثيرة بينت أن المراد بالأعمال فقط أعمال الطاعة، وأن المعاصي غير مقبولة ولا معذور بها صاحبها سواء كانت بنية حسنة أم سيئة، فإن شرطي العبادة أن تكون لله تعالى خالصة، وأن تكون بما أمر الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، والمعاصي ليست مما أمر الله تعالى به بل هي مما نهى الله تعالى عنه، فهذا الأمر فقط يجعلها مردودة دون النظر إلى النية هل هي صالحة أم فاسدة ومن الأدلة المخصصة لعموم قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ [الأعمال]:
1- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{أَلَا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاء مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ}[الزمر:3]، وفي هذه الآية سمى الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى عباد الأصنام التي ما عبدوها إلا لتقربهم إلى الله لا ليكفروا بالله كما أخبروا عن أنفسهم، كفارًا ولو كانت النية شرطًا في ذلك الكفر لما حكم الله بكفرهم، لأن نيتهم ما كانت إلا التقرب إليه بعبادة هذه الأصنام ولم تكن الكفر أبدًا، ولو كانت شرطًا وكانوا قد كذبوا بقولهم بحسن نيتهم لبين الله كذبهم وعدم عذرهم لكذبهم أي لو كانت نيتهم حسنة في علم الله لعذرهم.
2- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{فَلاَ وَرَبِّكَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّىَ يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَجِدُواْ فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِّمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُواْ تَسْلِيماً}[النساء:65]، وفي هذه الآية سمى الله تعالى المتحاكم لغير رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كافرًا، ولم يعلق ذلك على النية ولو كانت شرطًا في حصول الكفر لذكرها.
3- عن أبي سعيد الخدري رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ قال"بينا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقسم جاء عبد الله ابن ذي الخويصرة التميمي فقال: اعدل يا رسول الله، فقال: ويلك ومن يعدل إذا لم أعدل؟ قال عمر بن الخطاب: دعني أضرب عنقه. قال: دعه() فإن له أصحابًا يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاته، وصيامه مع صيامه، يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية، يُنظر في قذذه فلا يوجد فيه شيءٌ، ثم يُنظر إلى نصله فلا يوجد فيه شيءٌ، ثم ينظر إلى رصافه فلا يوجد فيه شيء، ثم يُنظر في نضيه فلا يوجد فيه شيء قد سبق الفرث و الدم. آيتهم رجل إحدى يديه – أو قال ثدييه- مثل ثدي المرأة، أو قال مثل البضعة تَدَرْدَر –تتحرك- يخرجون على حين فرقة من الناس، قال أبو سعيد أشهد سمعت من النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وأشهد أن عليًّا قتلهم، وأنا معه جيء بالرجل على النعت الذي نعته النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. قال فنزلت فيهم{وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَلْمِزُكَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ}"()، وعن أبي سعيد رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ أيضًا قال:"جاء أبو بكر إلى رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا رسول الله إنني مررت بوادي كذا فإذا رجل حسن الهيئة متخشع يصلي فيه، فقال: اذهب إليه فاقتله. قال: فذهب إليه أبو بكر فلما رآه يصلي كره أن يقتله فرجع، فقال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لعمر: اذهب فاقتله، فذهب فرآه على تلك الحالة فرجع، فقال: يا علي اذهب فاقتله، فذهب علي فلم يره. فقال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إن هذا وأصحابه يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ثم لا يعودون فيه فاقتلوهم هم شر البرية"(). في هذين الحديثين حكم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ على ابن ذي الخويصرة وأتباعه –وهم الخوارج- بالكفر مع إظهارهم الصلاح، وإقامتهم الصلاة، وتقربهم إلى الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، وظنهم أنهم أهل الحق، والطائفة المنصورة، فهم لم ينووا الكفر بل نووا الصلاح والتقرب إلى الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، ولكن هذه النية لم تسعفهم من الحكم عليهم بالكفر واستحقاقهم القتل من أجله. 
4- الأدلة الدالة على عد عذر الجاهل إذا فعل كفرًا بعد بلوغه الحجة، والتي ذكرتها سابقًا، فهذا مع ارتكابه الكفر ووقوعه فيه بقي معتقدًا أنه مسلم، فهو لم ينو الكفر ولم يرده. 
5- الأدلة الدالة على وجوب إقامة الحدود على من يستحقون ذلك من المرتدين، والسارقين والسارقات، والزانين والزانيات وغيرهم، فلم نجعل إقامة الحد متوقفة على نية مرتكب الذنب الذي استحق به إقامة الحد عليه، فلسنا مأمورين بسؤال من عبد صنما لماذا عبدته قبل أن نقيم عليه الحد؟ وكذلك لسنا مأمورين بسؤال الزاني لماذا زنيت قبل أن نقيم عليه الحد فإن كان جاهلاً بالحكم مع تمكنه من العلم به تركناه وإن كان علماً به أقمنا عليه الحد؟ بل بمجرد ثبوت وقوع الفعل بلا إكراه أو شبهة نقيم عليه الحد. والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ. 
6- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلَا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ}[الحجرات:2]، فهم لا يشعرون بحبوط العمل الناتج عن الكفر الذي لم ينووه أو يريدوه ومثل هذه الآية قوله تعالى{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لاَ تُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ. أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَـكِن لاَّ يَشْعُرُونَ}[البقرة:11-12]، وقوله{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُواْ كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُواْ أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاء أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاء وَلَـكِن لاَّ يَعْلَمُونَ}[البقرة:13]، وقد نقل أحمد فريد في كتابه العذر بالجهل قولاً عن القرطبي يتنافى مع ذلك واعتبره وجه الحق الذي لا ينازع فقال القرطبي"...وليس قوله{أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ} بموجب أن يكفر الإنسان وهو لا يعلم، فكما أن الكافر لا يكون مؤمنًا إلا باختياره الإيمان على الكفر، كذلك لا يكون المؤمن كافرًا من حيث لا يقصد الكفر ولا يختاره بالإجماع"().
فأقول إن كان قصد القرطبي من قوله"لا يقصد الكفر" لا يقصد فعل الكفر سواء علم أنه كفر أو لم يعلم بل فعله تأولاً أو سهوًا أو خطأً فهذا قول صحيح وقد بيناه فيما سبق، وإن كان قصده لا ينوي الكفر وإن قصد فعله أو اعتقاده فنقول إن هذا قول باطل للأدلة السابقة، وقد ناقضه القرطبي نفسه في تفسيره آية البقرة آنفة الذكر{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لاَ تُفْسِدُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُواْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ، أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَـكِن لاَّ يَشْعُرُونَ}[البقرة:11-12] فقال:"وإنما قالوا ذلك – أي مصلحون- على ظنهم لأن إفسادهم عندهم إصلاح، أي ممالأتنا للكفار إنما نريد بها الإصلاح بينهم وبين المؤمنين، قال ابن عباس وغيره... قال ابن كيسان يقال: ما على من لم يعلم أنه مفسد من الذم، إنما يذم إذا علم أنه مفسد ثم أفسد على علم، قال: ففيه جوابان: أحدهما أنهم كانوا يعملون الفساد سرًّا ويظهرون الصلاح وهم لا يشعرون أن أمرهم يظهر عند النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ. والوجه الآخر: أن يكون فسادهم عندهم صلاحًا وهم لا يشعرون أن ذلك فساد، وقد عصوا الله ورسوله في تركهم تبيين الحق واتباعه"().
7- ما روي عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ سمع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول"إن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة ما يتبين فيها، يَزِلُّ بها في النار أبعد ما بين المشرق"()، وفي رواية عن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال"إن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله لا يلقي لها بالاً يرفعه الله بها درجات وإن العبد ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله لا يلقي لها بالاً يهوي به في جهنم"(). قال ابن حجر العسقلاني في بيان معنى [لا يلقي لها بالاً]"لا يتأملها بخاطره ولا يتفكر في عاقبتها ولا يظن أنها تؤثر شيئًا"().

----------


## المغيرة

بِِِِِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ 
الرد على استدلالات أحمد فريد في كتابه العذر بالجهل والرد على بدعة التكفير
استدل أحمد فريد في كتابه العذر بالجهل والرد على بدعة التكفير على أن المرء الذي بلغته الحجة أو وصلته الرسالة وتمكن من العلم بما في القرآن من أحكام، إذا اعتقد أو فعل كفرًا مخرجًا من الملة وهو يجهل أنه كفر، لا يكفر بل هو معذور بجهله هذا، بأدلة من القرآن والسنة، وإليك هذه الأدلة والرد على توجيهاته لها واستدلالاته بها:
أولاً: الأدلة القرآنية:
استدل أحمد فريد لإثبات قوله بثمانية أدلة قرآنية وهي():
1- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}[الإسراء:15].
2- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَلَو   أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى}[طـه:134].
3- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{رُسُل  ً مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً}[النساء:165].
4- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{تَكَا  ُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِير، قَالُوا بَلَى قَدْ جَاءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ٌ}[الملك:8-9].
5- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَأُو  ِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لِأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ بَلَغَ}[الأنعام:19].
6- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِلَّ قَوْماً بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاهُمْ حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَتَّقُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ}[التوبة:115].
7- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَلَو  لا أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}[القصص:47].
8- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَهَذ  ا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ. أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِينَ. أَوْ تَقُولُوا لَوْ أَنَّا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْكِتَابُ لَكُنَّا أَهْدَى مِنْهُمْ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةٌ...}[الأنعام:155-157].
فساق أحمد فريد هذه الأدلة مستدلاً بها على العذر بالجهل لمن بلغته الحجة وساق أقوالاً للعلماء في فهم هذه الآيات تتناقض مع فهمه كل التناقض، فكلها جاءت مبينة أن العذر لمن لم تبلغه الحجة لا لمن جهل أحكامها ومعانيها مع تمكنه من العلم بها، ومما نقله() قول ابن كثير في تفسير الآية الأولى:"إخبار عن عدله تعالى، وأنه لا يعذب أحدًا إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه بإرسال الرسل إليه" وقول الألوسي:"أي وما صح وما استقام منا بل استحال في سنتنا المبنية على الحكم البالغة، أو ما كان في حكمنا الماضي وقضائنا السابق أن نعذب أحدًا بنوع من العذاب، دنيويًّا كان أو أخرويًّا، على فعل شيء أو ترك شيء أصليًّا كان أو فرعيًّا حتى نبعث إليه رسولاً يهدي إلى الحق ويردع عن الضلال ويقيم الحجج ويمهد الشرائع"، وقول الشنقيطي:"ظاهر هذه الآية الكريمة أن الله لا يعذب أحدًا من خلقه حتى يبعث إليهم رسولاً ينذره ويحذره فيعصي ذلك الرسول، ويستمر على الكفر والمعصية بعد الإنذار والإعذار"، وقول ابن تيمية في تفسير الآية الخامسة:"بين سبحانه أنه لا يعاقب أحدًا حتى يبلغه ما جاء به الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولا يعذبه ما لم يبلغه، فإنه إذا لم يعذبه على ترك الإيمان إلا بعد بلوغ الحجة فإنه لا يعذبه على بعض شرائعه إلا بعد البلوغ"، ولذلك نقول لأحمد فريد إن الأدلة التي سقتها ليست أدلة في محل النزاع فهي تحدثنا عن العذر لمن لم تبلغه الحجة لا لمن بلغته ولم يعلم ما فيها وجهل أحكامها مع تمكنه من العلم بها، ففرق يا أحمد بين المسألتين  فلقد ظننتها مسألة واحدة، ففرق بين المسألتين، وللأسف إنك لم تستطيع التفريق بينهما فهذا شأنك وجهلك الذي أقررت به على نفسك في مقدمة كتابك، فلماذا تتحدث عن مسألة وتذكر لها أدلة مسألة أخرى، والأدهى من ذلك، بل والأمر أنك تتصور بل وتعتقد أنك أتيت بأدلة قاطعة دامغة في المسألة.
ثانيًا: أدلة السنة:
استدل أحمد فريد ببعض الأحاديث ليثبت دعواه()، ولكنه ولله الحمد لم يتمكن، وسأذكر هذه الأحاديث وأرد على استدلالاته بها إِنْ شَاْءَ الله تَعَالى:
الحديث الأول:
عن حذيفة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ قال: سمعت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقول"إن رجلاً حضره الموت، فلما يئس من الحياة أوصى أهله: إذا أنا مت فاجمعوا لي حطبًا كثيرًا وأوقدوا فيه نارًا حتى إذا أكلت لحمي وخلصت إلى عظمي فامتحشت، فخذوها فاطحنوها ثم انظروا يومًا راحًا فذروه في اليم، ففعلوا. فقال له: لم فعلت ذلك؟ قال: من خشيتك، فغفر الله له"()، وفي رواية"فوالله لئن قدر الله عليَّ ليعذبني عذابًا ما عذبه أحدًا".
قال أحمد فريد:"قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله: فهذا الرجل ظنّ أن الله لا يقدر عليه إذ تفرق هذا التفرق فظن أنه لا يعيده إذا صار كذلك، وكل واحد من إنكار قدرة الله تعالى وإنكار معاد الأبدان وإن تفرقت كفر، لكنه مع إيمانه بالله، وإيمانه بأمره وخشيته منه جاهلاً بذلك ضالاً في هذا الظن مخطئًا فغفر الله له ذلك، والحديث صريح في أن الرجل طمع أن لا يعيده إذا فعل ذلك، وأدنى ذلك أن يكون شاكًّا في المعاد، وذلك كفر إذا قامت حجة النبوة على منكره، حكم بكفره، وهو بين في عدم إيمانه بالله تعالى"().

الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان، إن مسألة هذا الرجل مسألة عين محتملة ظنية، وهي في أحد احتمالاتها وذلك إذا حملنا لفظ [قَدِر] على معنى اقتدر ولم نحمله على ما يحتمله من المعاني وهي ضيق أو قضى، معارضة للقاعدة الكلية الثابتة بالأدلة القطعية، وهي عدم عذر فاعل الكفر بجهله طالما أن الحجة قد بلغته، فيحكم عليه بالكفر ويعامل معاملة الكافرين ويستحق العقاب في الآخرة إن مات على كفره وقد أثبت بحمد الله تعالى أن الحجة قد بلغت كل المكلفين، والحق أنه إذا تعارض قطعي وظني حاولنا تأويل الظني بما يمكن تأويله به ليتفق مع الكلي القطعي، ولا يصح إلغاء الكلي القطعي للعمل بالظني المحتمل. وقد سار العلماء المسلمون من سلفنا الصالح على هذه القاعدة في فك التعارض بين القطعي والظني بصورة عامة، وفي هذه المسألة بصورة خاصة، وقد أولوا مسألة هذا الرجل بتأويلات عدة نرجح منها ما رجحه الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني فقال:"وأظهر الأقوال أنه قال ذلك في حال دهشته وغلبة الخوف عليه حتى ذهب بعقله لما يقول، ولم يقله قاصدًا لحقيقة معناه بل في حالة كان فيها كالغافل والذاهل والناسي الذي لا يؤاخذ بما يصدر منه... كالذي قال عندما وجد راحلته" أنت عبدي وأنا ربك"()، وقد أثبت فيما سبق أن المخطئ الذي يقول القول ولا يقصد قوله أو يفعل الفعل ولا يقصد فعله، معذور ولا يؤاخذ على هذا القول أو الفعل. وأما إذا حملنا لفظ [قَدِر] على معنى ضيَّق أو قضى وهذا الأرجح لأن هذا المعنى هو الواجب حمله في قوله تعالى{وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِباً فَظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ نَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ}[الأنبياء:87]، وذلك لأن من اعتقد أن يونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ ظن أن الله لا يقدر عليه فهو كافر لأن من ظن ذلك غير مؤمن، ويونس عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ رسول معصوم، فإذا حملنا [قدر] على معنى قضى أو ضيق فلا معارضة بين هذا الحديث وبين القاعدة الكلية التي أثبتناها وهي عدم عذر فاعل الكفر بجهله طالما أن الحجة قد بلغته والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
وأما التأويل المنسوب إلى ابن تيمية وابن حزم وغيرهما بأن هذا الرجل قال ذلك جاهلاً فهو تأويل غير صحيح وزلة لا يؤخذ بها، ووجه الخطأ في هذا التأويل أنه معارض للقاعدة الكلية الثابتة بالأدلة القطعية والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
الحديث الثاني:
عن عائشة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهَا قالت"ألا أحدثكم عني وعن رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قلنا: بلى، قالت: لما كانت ليلتي التي النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فيها عندي انقلب فوضع رداءه، وخلع نعليه فوضعهما عند رجليه وبسط طرف إزاره على فراشه واضطجع فلم يلبث إلا ريثما ظن أني رقدت، فأخذ رداءه رويدًا، وفتح الباب رويدًا فخرج ثم أجافه رويدًا، فجعلت درعي في رأسي واختمرت وتقنعت إزاري ثم انطلقت على أثره، حتى جاء البقيع، فأطال القيام، ثم رفع يديه ثلاثًا، ثم انحرف وانحرفت، وأسرع فأسرعت، فهرول فهرولت، وأحضر() وأحضرت، فسبقته فدخلت، فليس إلا أن اضطجعت فقال: مالك يا عائشة حشي رابية؟() قالت: لا شيء قال: لتخبريني أو ليخبرني اللطيف الخبير. قالت: يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي فأخبرته. قال: فأنتِ السواد الذي رأيت أمامي؟ قلت: نعم، فلهزني في صدري لهزة أوجعتني ثم قال: أظننت أن يحيف الله عليك ورسوله: قالت: قلت: مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله! قال: نعم"().
قال أحمد فريد: قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله فهذه عائشة أم المؤمنين سألت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هل يعلم الله كل ما يكتم الناس؟ فقال لها النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: نعم، وهذا يدل على أنها لم تكن تعلم ذلك، ولم تكن قبل معرفتها بأن الله عالم بكل شيء يكتمه الناس كافرة، وأن الإقرار بذلك بعد قيام الحجة من أصول الإيمان، وإنكار علمه بكل شيء كإنكار قدرته على كل شيء"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان:
1- إن ما ذكر عن ابن تيمية من توجيه لهذا الحديث في كتابه مجموع الفتاوى أكاد أن أجزم بأنه لم يقله ولم يكتبه ولا أرجح أنها زلة ابن تيمية، وذلك لأن من له مسحة علم باللغة العربية لا يمكن أن يتصور وقوعه في هذا الخطأ الجسيم و[مهما] التي ذكر أن ابن تيمية جعلها استفهامية ليست استفهامية على الإطلاق ولم تكن كذلك ولن تكون، فهي من أدوات الشرط وتفيد التوكيد فهي مكونة من جزأين[ما] و[ما]، [ما] الأولى شرطية والثانية تزاد للتوكيد.
2- فإنه لا يصح أن توضع علامة استفهام بعد قول عائشة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهَا "مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله" بل لا بد وأن توضح نقطة لانتهاء الجملة، فيكتم هو فعل الشرط، و[يعلم] هو جوابه، فهل تحتاج مهما إلى جواب آخر غير هذا الجواب يا أحمد؟ وإن كلمة نعم في رواية الإمام مسلم ليست من قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وإنما هي من قول عائشة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهَا، قالت"مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله نعم. قال: - أي رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ – فإن جبريل أتاني حين رأيت..." فتكون كلمة [نعم] من عائشة هنا تصديقًا لنفسها، وتأكيدًا لما علمته وآمنت به لأنها رأت الواقع يوافقه ويؤيده، وقد جاء قولها برواية النسائي دالاً على التأكيد والتحقيق بـ[قد] بعدها الفعل الماضي، قالت:"مهما يكتم الناس فقد علمه الله، قال –أي الرسول-: فإن جبريل أتاني حين رأيت ولم يدخل عليَّ وقد وضعتِ ثيابك...". وأما قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الرواية التي أوردتها يا أحمد فريد وهي رواية الإمام أحمد في المسند [نعم فإن جبريل عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ أتاني..] بعد قول عائشة [مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله] فهي ليست جوابًا لسؤال، لأن عائشة لم تسأل، وإنما هو أحد أمرين، إما تصديق لخبر عائشة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهَا وتأكيد له، وهذا ما تستخدم له نعم في الغالب() وإما لابتداء كلامه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ. 
3- وحتى يا أحمد فريد لو افترضنا جدلاً وعبطًا صحة ما قلته من أن [مهما] استفهامية، وزورنا الحديث ووضعنا بعد قول عائشة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهَا "مهما يكتم الناس يعلمه الله" علامة استفهام، فإن الحديث لا يكون نصًا في محل النزاع، بل ولا علاقة له بالمسألة التي نتحدث عنها بالمرة، وذلك لأن الحديث – كما فهمته يا أحمد – يقرر مسألتين غير المسألة التي تتحدث عنها، والمسألتان هما:
أ- إذا سأل المسلم الموحد عن شيء يجهله من أمور العقيدة فما حكمه؟ فنحن نقول إن الحكم الوجوب لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم"().
ب- إذا جهل المسلم الموحد مسألة من مسائل العقيدة مع عدم الاعتقاد بما يخالفها فما حكمه؟ ومثال ذلك كما فهمه أحمد من الحديث جهلت عائشة أن الله يعلم ما يكتمه الناس مع عدم اعتقادها بذلك أي أن الله لا يعلم ما يكتمه الناس فما حكمها؟، فنحن نقول والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ لا إثم عليها ولا يضر هذا الجهل بإسلامها، وذلك لأن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سئل عن أشياء كثيرة وقال لا أعلم أو انتظر الوحي ليعلمه بها، بل وإن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نفسه لم يكن يعلم أمور العقيدة الإسلامية بتفصيلاتها التي أنزلها الله في القرآن الكريم منجمة، ولم يقل أحد بل ولا يصح أن يقول بأن جهل الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بهذه الأمور قبل أن يخبره الله بها دليل على كفره، وكذلك الصحابة الكرام كان الرجل منهم يدخل الإسلام ثم يتعلم مسائل العقيدة بالتدريج، وكان الوحي ينزل بالمسألة ولا يعلمها كل الصحابة فور نزولها بل كان منهم من يتعلمها بعد حين وأضف إلى ذلك أنه لم يثبت دليل والله تعالى أعلم يدل على كفر صاحب هذه المسألة وبناءً على ذلك نقول بأن عائشة جهلت شيئًا من العقيدة وسألت عنه ولم تعتقد خلافه هذا حسب فهمك يا أحمد للحديث، وهذا كله لا علاقة له بمسألتنا لأن مسألتنا أن تكون عائشة جهلت أن الله يعلم ما يكتمه الناس واعتقدت بأن الله لا يعلم ما يكتمه الناس، وهذا لم يحدث من عائشة، إذن فالحديث يا أحمد على حد فهمك ليس دليلاً للمسألة التي نحن بصدد بيانها.
الحديث الثالث:
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ"أن أناسًا قالوا: يا رسول الله: هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة؟ فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: هل تضارون في رؤية القمر ليلة البدر؟ قالوا لا يا رسول الله، قال: هل تضارون في رؤية الشمس ليس دونها سحاب؟ قالوا لا. قال: فإنكم ترونه كذلك"(). قال أحمد فريد توجيهًا لهذا الحديث بما يدل على خلطه بين المسائل كما حصل معه في الحديث السابق، والكارثة أنه يزعم القدرة على الرد على أهل الحق الذين خالف الحق الذي معهم بتخبطاته وجهالاته" فهذا الحديث يدل على أنهم جهلوا عقيدة الرؤية حتى سألوا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فهل أخبرهم رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنهم كفروا بذلك ويجب عليهم أن يجددوا إسلامهم، أم عذرهم وعلمهم الحق؟ ومسائل الحق كثيرة جدًا متشبعة، منها ما يعرفه العوام، ومنها ما يعرفه طلاب العلم، ومنها ما لا يعرفه إلا العلماء المتخصصون، فبأي ضابط تضبط هذه المسائل، وبأي حد يكفر من يجهل شيئًا منها، وهل لا يصير العبد مسلمًا حتى يتعلم كل هذه المسائل، ولماذا إذن يحكم بالإسلام بمجرد النطق بالشهادتين"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
 فالمسألة يا أحمد التي تتحدث فيها وترد فيها على غيرك ليست هذه المسألة كما بينت لك ذلك في ردي على استدلالك بالحديث السابق، فالمسألة التي تناولها حديث أبي هريرة هي مسألة جهل المسلم الموحد بمسألة أو مسائل من مسائل العقيدة مع عدم الاعتقاد بما يخالفها أو ينقضها، وهذا الجهل ببعض المسائل بل بالكثير منها لا يكاد يسلم منه عالم ناهيك عن العامي والجاهل، وحتى الصحابة فإنهم جهلوا مسائل كثيرة قد علمها بعضهم وهذا أمر لا شيء فيه كما بينته سابقًا، ولذلك أوجب الله على المسلمين طلب العلم فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام"طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم"().
وأما المسألة يا أحمد فريد التي نتحدث فيها وعنها فهي مسألة واضحة محددة ودقيقة، وهي إنسان بلغته الدعوة وأقيمت عليه الحجة ارتكب كفرًا يجهل أنه كفر، ونمثل لهذه المسألة بما جاء في الحديث، فلو أن إنسانًا أنكر رؤية الله يوم القيامة بعد بلوغه الحجة أي وصوله الرسالة وتمكنه من العلم بأحكام القرآن، وقال إنني جاهل بما يدل على رؤية الله لقلنا له إنك غير معذور بجهلك هذا، وإلا لو كان معذورًا لما تعلم أحد شيئًا من الدين ولم يتعب أحد نفسه ويحملها مشقة طلب العلم، واعتقد ما شاء وعمل ما شاء وقال إنني جاهل ولست متعلمًا؟ وأما لو لم ينكر هذا الإنسان الرؤية لله يوم القيامة وقال لا أدري أيرى الله يوم القيامة أو لا يرى فلا شيء عليه كما بينته سابقًا والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ. 
ولذلك أكرر لك يا أحمد إن هذا الحديث الذي أوردته دليلاً لك على المسألة لا يتحدث عن مسألتنا ولا علاقة له بها لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، فتراجع عن استدلالك به.
الحديث الرابع:
عن أبي واقد الليثي قال"خرجنا مع رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى حنين، ونحن حدثاء عهد بكفر، وللمشركين سدرة يعكفون عندها وينيطون بها أسلحتهم. يقال لها ذات أنواط، فمررنا بسدرة فقلنا: يا رسول الله اجعل لنا ذات أنواط كما لهم ذات أنواط، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: الله أكبر إنها السنن، قلتم والذي نفسي بيده كما قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسى{اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ} لتركبن سنن من كان قبلكم"()، قال أحمد فريد مستدلاً بهذا الحديث"والحديث ظاهر في أن بعض الصحابة من مسلمة الفتح الذين لم يتعلموا بعد كل أمور التوحيد طلبوا من النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم شجرة يعكفون عندها، ويعلقون بها أسلحتهم ويتباركون بها كما يفعل المشركون سواء بسواء، فهل كفرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم بأعيانهم وأخبرهم أنهم خرجوا بذلك من ملة الإسلام، والواجب عليهم أن يتوبوا ويعودوا إلى الدين مرة ثانية؟ أو يقام عليهم حد الردة على قول من لا يعذر بالجهل في أمور التوحيد؟ أم عذرهم بجهلهم وأخبرهم أن ما سألوه هو الكفر بعينه؟ وهو ما سألت بنو إسرائيل موسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ فكفر مقالتهم ولم يكفر أعيانهم"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان: إن الشجرة التي كان يعكف المشركون عندها وينيطون بها أسلحتهم والتي تسمى بذات أنواط، لم يدل دليل على أن أولئك المشركين كانوا يعبدونها، أو يتبركون بها، بل كانوا يعكفون عندها وينيطون أي يعلقون بها أسلحتهم كما ورد في الحديث. وإن جهال الأعراب حديثي العهد بالكفر لما طلبوا من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يجعل لهم ذات أنواط كما للمشركين ذات أنواط لم يطلبوا منه أن يجعل لهم شجرة يعبدونها بل يفعلون بها كما يفعل المشركون، فيعكفون عندها أي يجلسون عندها وينيطون أي يعلقون بها أسلحتهم، أي إنهم أرادوا التشبه بالمشركين في هذا الفعل المباح، وطلبوا من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إقرارهم على ذلك وتحقيقه لهم، فنهاهم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عن هذا الفعل وحذرهم منه، وقد بين الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في حديث آخر حكم التشبه بالكافرين وهو الكفر حتى ولو كان التشبه في الأمور المباحة أو المستحبة فقال"من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم"().
السؤال المطروح هنا هل تجاوز الأعراب حديثوا العهد بالكفر الإرادة بالتشبه والطلب لذلك من الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إلى الفعل؟ أي هل تشبه الأعراب المسلمون بالكافرين ففعلوا فعلهم وسلكوا سلوكهم؟ فإن تشبهوا كفروا بنص الحديث السابق ويكون عدم تكفير الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لهم عذرًا لهم بجهلهم، ولكننا نراهم لم يفعلوا فعل المشركين ولم يتشبهوا بهم، فلا يكونون قد كفروا. وإلى هنا تنتهي المسألة التي نتحدث عنها وفيها، إذا فالحديث يتحدث عن مسألة أخرى غير المسألة التي نحن بصدد مناقشتها وبيان وجه الحق فيها، وهذه المسألة تقريرها كالتالي:
إذا أراد الإنسان أن يفعل مكفرًا وهو يجهل أنه مكفر، أو طلب من الإمام أو العالم أن يفعل له هذا الكفر أو يسمح له بفعله، ثم بين له الإمام أو العالم أن هذا الفعل كفر فلم يفعله وأقلع عنه وأقلع عن التفكير فيه، هل يكفر هذا الإنسان أم لا؟.
فالحديث دل على أنه لا يكفر وذلك لعدم اعتقاده الكفر أو فعله له وهو من باب السؤال عما يجهله الإنسان، وهذا ما يجب أن يفعله كل مسلم، وقد دل على حكم هذه المسألة أيضًا قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وجَاو  زْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتَوْاْ عَلَى قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَى أَصْنَامٍ لَّهُمْ قَالُواْ يَا مُوسَى اجْعَل لَّنَا إِلَـهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ}[الأعراف:138]"().
بل وحتى لو علم أنه كفر وهم بفعله ولم يفعله لا يكفر بل يثاب على تراجعه عن همه وعدم فعله له يدل على ذلك ما روي عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"إن الله تجاوز لأمتي ما حدثت بها أنفسها ما لم يتكلموا أو يعملوا به"()، وعنه أيضًا قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"قال الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ"إذا همّ عبدي بسيئة فلا تكتبوها عليه فإن عملها فاكتبوها سيئة وإذا همّ بحسنة فلم يعملها فاكتبوها حسنة فإن عملها فاكتبوها عشرًا"().
الحديث الخامس:
عن ربعي بن خراش عن حذيفة بن اليمان مرفوعًا"يدرس الإسلام كما يدرس وشي الثوب حتى لا يدرى ما صلاة ولا صيام ولا نسك ولا صدقة، وليسرى على كتاب الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ في ليلة فلا يبقى في الأرض منه آية وتبقى طوائف من الناس,- الشيخ والكبير والعجوز- يقولون: أدركنا آباءنا على هذه الكلمة"لا إله ألا الله" فنحن نقولها. قال صلة ابن زفر لحذيفة: ما تغني عنهم لا إله إلا الله ولا يدرون ما صلاة ولا صيام ولا نسك ولا صدقة؟ فأعرض عنه حذيفة، ثم رددها ثلاثاً كل ذلك يعرض عنه حذيفة. ثم أقبل عليه في الثالثة فقال: تنجيهم من النار، تنجيهم من النار، تنجيهم من النار"().
قال أحمد فريد:"والحديث ظاهر في العذر بالجهل عندما يرفع العلم ويفشو الجهل ولا يعلم الناس من الإسلام غير كلمة التوحيد، ولا يدرون ما صلاة ولا صيام ولا صدقة فضلاً عن بقية أركان الدين"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق: إن هذا الحديث ليس صحيحًا لأن في إسناده أبو معاوية محمد بن حازم التميمي السعدي الكوفي الضرير فهو لا يصح حديثه إلا في الأعمش أما في غيره فهو مضطرب الحديث، ولكن لو افترضنا صحته كما في الحاكم والذهبي فهو لا علاقة له بمسألتنا التي يشترط فيها بلوغ من فعل الكفر الحجة كلها أي القرآن كله وتمكن من العلم به أي بأحكامه، والحديث هذا يدل على أن الناس الذين يتحدث عنهم لم يبلغهم من القرآن إلا ما يتعلق بكلمة التوحيد وليسرى على كتاب الله في ليلة فلا يبقى في الأرض منه آية"فالذي لم تصله الحجة أو بعضها فهو غير مؤاخذ بترك ما لم يبلغه وهذا ما حدث من أول لحظة نزل فيها الوحي على رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقد علمه الله بعض الأحكام وتدرج الوحي في بيان الأحكام للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مدة ثلاثة وعشرين سنة وكل يوم كان يتعلم الرسول ما كان قد جهله، يقول تعالى{وَكَذَلِك   أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُوراً نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَّشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ}[الشورى:52] فلم يكن الرسول عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ مخاطبًا ولا صحابته بما لم ينزل بعد فلما نزل خوطبوا به. إذن فأكرر وأقول يا أحمد الحديث لا علاقة له بمسألتنا التي نحن بصدد بيانها فلا يصلح أن يكون دليلاً لها أو عليها والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
الحديث السادس:
ما رواه عبد الله بن أبي أوفى قال"لما قدم معاذ من الشام سجد للنبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: ما هذا يا معاذ؟ قال: أتيت الشام فوافقتهم يسجدون لأساقفتهم وبطارقتهم، فوددت في نفسي أن نفعل ذلك لك، فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لو كنت آمرًا أحدًا أن يسجد لغير الله، لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها، ولو سألها نفسها وهي على قتب لم تمنعه"().
قال أحمد فريد:"في الحديث دليل واضح على أن من سجد لغير الله جاهلاً بأن السجود عبادة ينبغي أن لا تكون لغير الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لا يكفر بذلك، ويقاس عليه غيره من الكفر العملي"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
هذا الحديث غير صحيح لأن في إسناده القاسم بن عوف الشيباني وهو ضعيف الحديث، ولكن على فرض صحة هذا الحديث كما ذهب إلى ذلك ابن حبان والهيثمي أقول لك يا أحمد لقد غاب عنك شيء مهم في مسألة معاذ بن جبل عدا أنها مسألة عين يجب تأويلها لمعارضتها للقاعدة الكلية الثابتة بالأدلة القطعية التي بينتها لك، والتي حاولت وتحاول جاهدًا إلغاءها، أن معاذ بن جبل بن جبل ليس جاهلاً وإنما هو متأول أي مجتهد مخطئ فهو عالم من علماء الصحابة ولا ينكر ذلك إلا جاهل، وإن العالم المتأول مأجور حتى وإن أخطأ، فإن أخطأ في اجتهاده فله أجر وإن أصاب فله أجران، يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران وإن أخطأ فله أجر واحد"()، ويدل على أن معاذًا بالذات في هذه المسألة كان مجتهدًا متأولاً ما ورد في رواية البزار للحديث نفسه عن معاذ بن جبل"أنه أتى الشام فرأى النصارى يسجدون لأحبارهم وعلمائهم وفقهائهم فقال: لأي شيء تفعلون هذا، قالوا: هذا تحية الأنبياء، قلنا فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فلما قدم على النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سجد له فقال: ما هذا يا معاذ؟ قال: إني أتيت الشام فرأيت النصارى يسجدون لأساقفتهم وقسيسيهم ورهبانهم وبطارقتهم ورأيت اليهود يسجدون لأحبارهم وفقهائهم وعلمائهم، فقلت: أي شيء تصنعون هذا وتفعلون هذا؟ قالوا: هذه تحية الأنبياء. قلت: فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا. فقال نبي الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إنهم كذبوا على أنبياءهم كما حرفوا كتابهم لو أمرت أحداً أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه، ولا تجد امرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ولو سألها نفسها وهي على ظهر قتب"() فلما ظن معاذ أن هذا كان من شرائع الأنبياء السابقين عَلَيْهِم السَّلامُ ظن جوازه قي شريعة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذ لو كان كفرًا ما شرع في شرائع الأنبياء السابقين، وهذا اجتهاد منه فهو متأول معذور مأجور والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ، وأضف إلى ذلك أن معاذًا لم يسجد للرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عبادة له بل تحية كما ورد في الحديث، فهو لم يتأول في أن السجود عبادة لغير الله يجوز لأن هذه المسألة مقطوع بالحكم فيها ويعلم أن ذلك من الشرك لدلالة كلمة التوحيد عليه.
الحديث السابع:
عن الربيع بنت معوذ بن عفراء"جاء النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فدخل حين بني علي فجلس على فراشي مجلسك مني فجعلت جويريات لنا يضربن بالدف ويندبن من قتل من آبائي يوم بدر، إذ قالت إحداهن: وفينا نبي يعلم ما في غد. فقال: دعي هذه وقولي بالذي كنت تقولين"().
قال أحمد فريد:" فهل كفّر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ من ادعى أنه صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يعلم الغيب مع أن الواجب اعتقاده أن الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ هو وحده عالم الغيب، وإنما عذرهن لجهلهن وقال لهن: ما يعلم ما في غد إلا الله"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
1- أقول لأحمد فريد: وهل يكفر غير مكلف لو نطق بالكفر أو اعتقده تكفيرًا يؤاخذ به؟ وهل يحاسب عليه؟ فطبعًا هو غير مكلف ولا يجري عليه القلم، ولا يحاسب على أقواله وأفعاله وهذا لا يختلف عليه مسلمان لوضوح الدليل فيه يقول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"رفع القلم عن ثلاثة، عن النائم حتى يستيقظ، وعن الصبي حتى يشب، وعن المعتوه حتى يعقل"()، وإنك يا أحمد فريد قد تجاهلت من القائلة"وفينا نبي يعلم ما في غد" إنها جويرية، أي صبية، بنت صغيرة غير مكلفة، فكيف سيكفرها النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أو يقيم عليها الحد؟ أم أنك يا أحمد فريد تريد أن تكتب للرد فقط وتنتصر للقول الباطل؟ فهذا أمر في غاية الشطط والضلال، والهلاك، فإياك إياك من التمادي فيه. ومما يدل على أن الجويرية هي البنت الصغيرة غير المكلفة غير ما ورد في لسان العرب لابن منظور، ما روي عن أم خالد بنت خالد قالت:" قدمت من أرض الحبشة وأنا جويرية فكساني رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خميصة لها أعلام، فجعل رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يمسح الأعلام بيده ويقول: سناه سناه. قال الحميدي يعني حسن حسن"()، وأم خالد ولدت بأرض الحبشة حيث هاجر أبوها إلى الحبشة في الهجرة الثانية وسماها أمة وكناها أم خالد، وقدمت مع أبيها بعد خيبر"()، ومما يدل على صغرها وقتذاك أيضًا ما روي عنها قالت"أتي النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بثياب فيها خميصة سوداء صغيرة، فقال: من ترون أن نكسو هذه؟ فسكت القوم، فقال: ائتوني بأم خالد، فأتي بها تحمل، فأخذ الخميصة بيده فألبسها وقال: أبلي وأخلقي، وكان فيها علم أخضر أو أصفر، فقال: يا أم خالد هذا سناه وسناه بالحبشية"().
2- وأقول يا أحمد أيضًا فإنه يمكن حمل قول الجارية [ويعلم ما في غد] على المحمل الحسن وهو أنه يعلم ما في غد إذا أوحي له به ويدل على ذلك قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{عَالِ  ُ الْغَيْبِ فَلا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ أَحَداً. إِلَّا مَنِ ارْتَضَى مِنْ رَسُولٍ فَإِنَّهُ يَسْلُكُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ رَصَداً}[الجـن:26-27] ولكن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نهاها عن ذلك لأن كلامها محتمل لهذا المعنى، والمعنى الكفري وهو أن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يعلم الغيب كله وبدون أن يوحي إليه الله به أو بشيء منه والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
الحديث الثامن:
عن ابن عباس رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُم ا"أن رجلا جاء رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وقال له: ما شاء الله وشئت، فقال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أجعلتني لله ندًّا؟ ما شاء الله وحده"().
قال أحمد فريد:"فسوى بين مشيئة الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ومشيئة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وهذا من الكفر كما قال صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"أجعلت  ي لله ندًّا، ما شاء الله وحده، ومع ذلك لم يكفره الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان، لأحمد فريد فكل دليل تضعه في غير موضعه وتستدل به على غير مسألته، فهذا الحديث يحدثنا عن مسألة من مسائل الشرك الأصغر، وليس الشرك الأكبر، ونحن إنما نتحدث عن الشرك الأكبر، أي أن الإنسان إذا فعل شركًا أكبر أو كفرًا مخرجًا من الملة بعد بلوغه الحجة، جاهلاً أنه كفر هل يعذر بجهله هذا أم لا يعذر؟ فأنت أتيتنا بحديث يدل على أن من فعل الشرك الأصغر وهو يجهل – كما تظن – أنه شرك أصغر هل يعذر أو لا يعذر؟ ومما يدل على أن هذه المسألة وهي قول: ما شاء الله وشئت. من مسائل الشرك الأصغر أي الذنوب غير المكفرة التي سماها الله ورسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شركًا ما روي عن قتيلة"أن يهوديًّا أتى النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: إنكم تشركون تقولون ما شاء الله وشئت، ويقولون: والكعبة فأمرهم النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إذا أرادوا أن يحلفوا يقولوا: ورب الكعبة وأن يقولوا: ما شاء الله ثم شئت"()، وعن الطفيل أخي عائشة لأمها قال"رأيت كأني أتيت على نفر من اليهود قلت: إنكم لأنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون عزير ابن الله، قالوا: وإنكم لأنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون ما شاء الله وشاء محمد، ثم مررت بنفر من النصارى فقلت: إنكم لأنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون المسيح ابن الله، قالوا: إنكم لأنتم القوم لولا أنكم تقولون: ما شاء الله وشاء محمد، فلما أصبحت أخبرت بها من أخبرت، ثم أتيت النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأخبرته، قال: هل أخبرت بها أحدًا؟ قلت: نعم. قال: فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال: أما بعد، فإن طفيلاً رأى رؤيا أخبر بها من أخبر منكم، وإنكم قلتم كلمة كان يمنعني كذا وكذا أن أنهاكم عنها فلا تقولوا: ما شاء الله وشاء محمد، ولكن قولوا: ما شاء الله وحده"()، ووجه الدلالة في هذين الحديثين أن الصحابة قالوا: ما شاء الله وشاء محمد وعلم بذلك الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ولم ينههم إلا بعد حين لموانع لم تذكر في الحديث ولكن نوه الراوي إليها، ولو كان هذا الفعل شركًا أكبر أي مخرجًا من الملة لنهاهم عنه من أول لحظة سمعه منهم كما نهاهم عن عبادة الطاغوت والأصنام وغيرها، والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
وبهذا نكون بحمد الله تعالى قد انتهينا من الرد على استدلالات أحمد فريد بخصوص المسألة المذكورة ونرجو الله تعالى له التوبة والندم واتباع الحق والعمل بما أمر الله به وعدم الكتابة أبدًا إلا إذا وفقه الله لأن يكون أهلاً لذلك، وكذلك نرجو الله لمن تأثر بجهالاته بعد معرفة الحق الرجوع إليه وترك الباطل وأهله. والله تعالى المستعان وهو يهدي السبيل.

----------


## المغيرة

بِِِِِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ 
الرد على استدلالات حسن الهضيبي في كتابه دعاة لا قضاة
استدلال حسن الهضيبي – مرشد سابق لحركة الإخوان- في كتابه دعاة لا قضاة، فصل الجهل والخطأ في العقيدة، على أن المرء الذي بلغته الحجة، أي بلغته الرسالة وتمكن من العلم بما في القرآن الكريم من أحكام، إذا اعتقد أو فعل كفرًا مخرجًا من الملة وهو يجهل أنه كفر لا يكفر، بل هو معذور بجهله هذا، بأدلة من القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة، بعضها استدل بها أحمد فريد وقد قمت بالرد على استدلالاته بها في الفصل السابق وهي حديث الرجل الذي أوصى أولاده بحرقه بعد موته، وحديث ذات أنواط، وقوله تعالى{اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهاً كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ}[الأعراف:138].
وبعضها لم يستدل بها أحمد فريد فسأذكرها وأرد على استدلالاته بها إِنْ شَاْءَ الله تَعَالى وهي:
1- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ. قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ}[المائدة:112-113].
قال الهضيبي"فهؤلاء الحواريون الذين أثنى الله عليهم قد قالوا بالجهل لعيسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ"{هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ}[المائدة:112] ولم يبطل بذلك إيمانهم"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذه الآية:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان:
 أولاً: إن ما رمى به الهضيبي الحواريين خلصاء عيسى وأنصاره، وخيرة من آمن به، من الجهل لم يستسغ أحد من العلماء والمفسرين رميهم به، بل استبعدوا ذلك كل البعد، وأنكروا على من رماهم به، فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت"كانوا أعلم بالله من أن يقولوا هل يستطيع وإنما قالوا هل تستطيع أن تسأل ربك"(). وقد روي عن معاذ بن جبل رواية صحيحة للآية تبين صحة ما قالته عائشة رضي الله عنها، فعنه قال: أقرأني رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ [هل تستطيع ربك]"()، وقال القرطبي:"وقيل المعنى: هل يقدر ربك، وكان هذا السؤال في ابتداء أمرهم قبل استحكام معرفتهم بالله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، ولهذا قال عيسى في الجواب عند غلطهم وتجويزهم على الله ما لا يجوز{اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ} أي لا تشكوا في قدرة الله. قلت – أي القرطبي –: وهذا فيه نظر لأن الحواريين خلصاء الأنبياء ودخلاؤهم وأنصارهم كما قال{مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ}[آل عمران:52] وقال عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ"لكل نبي حواري وحواريي الزبير" ومعلوم أن الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم جاءوا بمعرفة الله تعالى وما يجب له وما يجوز وما يستحيل عليه وأن يبلغوا ذلك أممهم، فكيف يخفى ذلك على من باطنهم واختص بهم حتى يجهلوا قدرة الله تعالى"() وإننا لو قلنا إن الاستفهام في قوله{هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ} على ظاهره أي للاستعلام عن شيء يجهلونه للزمنا القول بأن عيسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ لم يكن قد بلغ رسالته إلى أقرب الناس إليه خلصائه وأنصاره، وفي هذا تجن كبير على عيسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ. ولكننا نقول إن سؤال الحواريين لم يكن عن جهل بقدرة الله وإنما هو عن علم ولكنهم قالوا ذلك لأحد الاحتمالات التالية:
1- لتطمئن قلوبهم كما حكى عنهم القرآن الكريم{وَتَطْمَ  ِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا}[المائدة:113] كما قال الله عن إبراهيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ{وَلَك  نْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي}[البقرة:260].
2- لوجود أناس من أتباع عيسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ غيرهم يشكون فأراد الحواريون أن يسألوا بما يحكي حال الشاكين لكي يجيبهم عيسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ فيسمع الشاكون فيزول شكهم ويصدقوه.
3- أنهم لم يريدوا بالاستفهام الاستعلام وإنما التذكير والتحضيض، أي تذكير عيسى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ بقدرة الله ليدعوه أن ينزل عليهم مائدة من السماء ليأكلوا منها وتطمئن قلوبهم، ويزدادوا علمًا بصدقه ويكونوا عليها من الشاهدين عند الذين لم يحضروها من بني إسرائيل.
ثانيًا: لو افترضنا صحة ما قاله الهضيبي من أن الحواريين قالوا ما قالوه عن جهل وأن الاستفهام كان للاستعلام وليس للتذكير والتحضيض كما قلنا، فلا تكون الآية دليلاً في محل النزاع، وذلك لأنها تحكي مسألة من جهل شيئًا من العقيدة ولم يعمل بما ينقضه أو يخالفه، لا مسألة من عمل كفرًا بعد بلوغه الحجة وهو يجهل أنه كفر، وقد بينا فيما سبق الفرق بين هاتين المسألتين، وكذلك بينا أن من جهل شيئًا من مسائل العقيدة ولم يأت بما يخالفه لا يكفر بل يجب عليه أن يتعلمه، والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
2- أخرج البخاري عن أنس رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ أنه قال"كسرت الربيع وهي عمة أنس بن مالك ثنية جارية من الأنصار فطلب القوم القصاص فأتوا النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فأمر رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بالقصاص فقال أنس بن النضر عم أنس بن مالك: والله لا تُكسر ثنيتها يا رسول الله.فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يا أنس كتاب الله القصاص، فرضي القوم وقبلوا الأرش. فقال رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: إن من عباد الله من لو أقسم على الله لأبرَّه"().
قال الهضيبي:"فهذا أنس بن النضر يعترض بجهل على قضاء رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فما فعل رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا أن ذكره بما جهل"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول للهضيبي وبالله تعالى التوفيق: لقد جزمت بأن أنس بن النضر اعترض على قضاء رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بجهل، أي بسبب جهله، فمن الذي أخبرك بذلك؟ فهل ورد في الحديث ذكر الاعتراض بسبب الجهل؟ أم هذا ظنك؟ طبعًا لم يرد في الحديث بل هو ظن منك، وإن ظنك هذا معارض لما أثبتناه بالأدلة القطعية من عدم العذر بالجهل لمن ارتكب كفرًا، فظنك إذن خائب ولا يغني من الحق شيئًا، ولذلك لا بد من محاولة تحديد سبب لا يتعارض مع كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وهذا بين يكاد يدل عليه دلالة صريحة قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في نهاية الحديث"إن من عباد الله من لو أقسم على الله لأبرَّه"، ولذلك نقول والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ إن أنس بن النضر لم يقل ذلك بسبب جهله بوجوب الالتزام بحكم الله وحكم رسوله ولا بسبب إنكار ورد لهذا الحكم بل بسبب ما يظنه من قربه من الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وحسن ظنه به، فرجا أن يلهم الخصوم الرضا حتى يعفوا أو يقبلوا الأرش، فأقسم على الله فلم يخيبه الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى وأبر قسمه.

3- أخرج أحمد والطبري عن أبي موسى الأشعري رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ أنه قال"خطبنا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا أيها الناس اتقوا هذا الشرك فإنه أخفى من دبيب النمل. فقال له من شاء الله تعالى أن يقول: وكيف نتقيه وهو أخفى من دبيب النمل؟ قال: قولوا اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن نشرك بك شيئًا نعلمه ونستغفرك لما لا نعلمه".
 قال الهضيبي:"فهذا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يعلمنا أن الشرك نوعان: ما هو معلوم لنا، وما خفي علينا، وأمرنا عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ أن نستغفر الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مما نقع فيه من شرك نجهله أي نجهل أنه شرك، وبالضرورة ندري أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يأمرنا أن نطلب من الله أن يغفر لنا إلا ما جاز الله أن يغفره لنا. فصح أن ذلك الشرك الذي يجهله المرء ليس هو المعني بقول الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ{إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ}[النساء:48]، والذي يسمى المتصف به مشركًا، وصح أن الجاهل معذور بجهله إذ لا اختلاف بين أحد من الأمة أن أي نوع من الشرك إذا ما ظهر وعلمه الشخص فهو ليس بخاف عليه بل هو معلوم له حين ذلك، فإذا وقع فيه وقارفه وهو عالم به فهو كافر مشرك محكوم بردته"().



الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان للهضيبي ومن تبعه: إن الشرك الذي خفي علينا ونجهله إذا وقع منا ليس الشرك الأكبر وإنما هو الشرك الأصغر غير المخرج من الملة، ويدل على ذلك ما روي عن أبي سعيد رَضِيَ اَللهُ عَنْهُ مرفوعًا"ألا أخبركم بما هو أخوف عليكم عندي من المسيح الدجال؟ قالوا: بلى، قال: الشرك الخفي، يقوم الرجل فيصلي فيزين صلاته لما يرى من نظر رجل"(). وعن محمود بن لبيد قال"خرج علينا رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فقال: يا أيها الناس إياكم وشرك السرائر، قالوا: يا رسول الله وما شرك السرائر؟ قال: يقوم الرجل فيصلي فيزين صلاته لما يرى من نظر الرجل إليه فذلك شرك السرائر"()، وعن شداد بن أوس قال"كنا نعد الرياء على عهد رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الشرك الأصغر"()، ونحن إنما نتحدث عن عدم عذر الجاهل بالشرك الأكبر والكفر المخرج من الملة، وليس عن الشرك الأصغر بل نحن متفقون معكم على عذر من وقع في الشرك الأصغر جاهلاً به، إذن فالحديث ليس نصًّا في مسألتنا ولا يصلح حجة لما تدعونه، والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
4-"أخرج الشافعي في شأن ما سنه رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في كل من امتحنهم للإيمان - وهو ما أخرجه الإمام مالك في الموطأ ورواه مسلم وأبو داود والنسائي أيضًا – أن معاوية بن الحكم قال: أتيت رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بجارية، فقلت: يا رسول الله عليَّ رقبة، أفأعتقها؟ فقال لها رسول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أين الله؟ فقالت: في السماء. فقال: ومن أنا؟ قالت: أنت رسول الله. قال: فأعتقها"().
الرد على الاستدلال بهذا الحديث:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان:
 إن الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على عدم علم الجارية بمعنى كلمة التوحيد لأن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لم يسألها عنه ولم يعلمها إياه استدلال باطل لأن عدم السؤال عنه ليس دليلاً على الجهل به بل بالعكس، فلما علم الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ علمها به لم يسألها عنه، وهذا ما كان عليه العرب الذين نزل بلغتهم القرآن، فقد كانوا جميعًا يفهمون معنى كلمة التوحيد ويدل على ذلك قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَعَج  بُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ وَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ. أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ}[ص:4-5] والكافرون من ألفاظ العام فتشمل كل الكافرين وقتذاك. وكذلك الذي يعلم أين الله يعلم معنى كلمة التوحيد لا محالة ومن باب أولى. 
وأضف إلى هذا الرد أن الحديث لا علاقة له بمسألتنا حتى ولو جهلت الجارية معنى كلمة التوحيد، وذلك لأننا نتكلم عن إنسان اقترف كفرًا وهو يجهل أنه كفر هل يكفر أم لا؟ والحديث على فرض جهل الجارية بمعنى كلمة التوحيد يتناول مسألة الجاهل بمعنى الشهادتين هل تقبل منه أم لا؟ أي هل يدخل النطق بهما الإسلام أم لا؟ وقد بينت هذه المسألة في كتابي المعالم المجلد الأول عندما تحدثت عن شروط قبول كلمة التوحيد، ومن الأدلة على عدم دخول من يجهل معنى كلمة التوحيد الإسلام بالنطق بها قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"من مات وهو يعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة"()، وقوله تعالى{وَلا يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلَّا مَنْ شَهِدَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ}[الزخرف:86].
5- قال الهضيبي"إن الأمة مجمعة كلها بلا خلاف من أحد منهم على أن من بدَّل آية من القرآن عامدًا وهو يدري أنها في المصاحف بخلاف ذلك أو أسقط منها كلمة أو زاد فيها كلمة عامدًا فإنه كافر لإجماع الأمة كلها، ثم إن المرء يخطئ في التلاوة فيزيد كلمة وينقص أخرى ويبدل كلام الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ جاهلاً مقدِّرًا أنه مصيب، وإذا عارضه آخر كابره وناظره قبل أن يبين له الحق، ولا يكون بذلك عند أحد من الأمة كافرًا أو فاسقًا أو آثمًا، فإذا وقف على المصاحف أو أخبره بذلك من القراء من تقوم الحجة بخبره فإنه إن تمادى على مكابرته فهو عند الله كافر بذلك لا محالة"().
الرد على هذا القول:
أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان:
 إن الذي أخطأ في آية من سورة أو كلمة من آية زادها أو نقصها أو بدلها بسبب نسيان أو اختلاط الأمر عليه فهو غير مؤاخذ بذلك وذلك لقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ في الناسي"إن الله تجاوز لي عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه"()، وقوله فيمن اختلط عليه الأمر فبذل وسعه في معرفة الحق واجتهد وأخطأ"إذا اجتهد الحاكم فأصاب فله أجران وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر"()، وإن هذين الصنفين لا يطلق عليهما صفة الجاهل وذلك لأن الجاهل هو الذي لم يتعلم المسألة من قبل، ومثاله: أن يقول إنسان أريد أن أقرأ سورة البقرة مثلاً أو آية منها أو آيات ولم يسبق له أن حفظها من قبل ويشرع في التأليف من عند نفسه فهذا هو الجاهل وهو غير معذور باتفاق والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
بِِِِِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيْمِ 
ملحق
 الحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العّاْلمَيِن والصَّلاةُ والسَّلامُ عَلى أَشْرَفِ المُرْسَلِيْن أَمَّا بَعْد: 
هناك مسألة أخرى غير المسألة التي بحثناها وفصلنا فيها القول، هذه المسألة تقريرها كالتالي:
إنسان لم تبلغه الحجة أي رسالة محمد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وارتكب كفرًا أي اعتقد معتقدًا أو فعل فعلاً مخرجًا من الملة هل يجوز تكفيره وإجراء أحكام الكافرين عليه في الحياة الدنيا أم يحكم بإسلامه وتجرى عليه أحكام المسلمين مع العلم بأنه معذور في الآخرة ولا يستحق العذاب؟ ولبيان وجه الحق في هذه المسألة أقول وبالله تعالى التوفيق، ومنه الهداية والسداد والإصابة والرشاد وعليه التكلان:
 لقد أثبتنا خلال حديثنا في المسألة السابقة أن الحجة قائمة على جميع الناس ولا يوجد أحد بل ولا يمكن أن يوجد أحد لم تقم عليه الحجة، ولذلك لا بد من إلغاء المسألة من أصلها، ولكن لو افترضنا جدلاً وجود من لم تبلغه الحجة وارتكب كفرًا مخرجًا من الملة فيجب أن يكفر حتى ولو لم تقم عليه الحجة ويجب أن تجرى عليه أحكام الكافرين في الدنيا فيُبغض ولا يُحب ويُعادى ولا يُتولى، ولا يُناصر، ويُتبرأ منه، ولا يُصلى معه أو به أو عليه أو خلفه، ولا تُؤكل ذبيحته، ولا يرث المسلمين ولا يرثونه ولا ينكح منهم ولا يُنكحوه.... إلى غير ذلك، وهذا لا يتعارض بالمرة مع القول بعذره في الآخرة، ويدل على قولنا هذا أدلة منها: 
1- قول الله تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالى{وَإِذ   أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ. أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ. وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآياتِ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ}[الأعراف:172-174]. ووجه الدلالة في هذه الآيات أن الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ جعل هذا الإشهاد كافيًا لأن يكفر بعده فاعل الكفر سواء قامت عليه الحجة أم لم تقم، ولكنه لم يجعل هذا الإشهاد كافيًا لأن يستحق فاعل الكفر بعده العقاب في الآخرة بل أضاف إليه بلوغ الحجة فقال تعالى{وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً}[الإسراء:15].
2- قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"يقال للرجل من أهل النار يوم القيامة أرأيت لو كان لك ما على الأرض من شيء أكنت مفتديًا به؟ قال: فيقول:نعم. فيقول: قد أردت منك أهون من ذلك قد أخذت عليك في ظهر آدم أن لا تشرك بي شيئًا. فأبيت إلا أن تشرك بي"()، ووجه الدلالة في هذا الحديث هو نفسه في الآيات السابقة، فالإشهاد وحده كان كافيًا لتكفير فاعل الكفر بعده حتى وإن لم تقم عليه الحجة.
3- قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"كل مولود يولد على الفطرة – وفي رواية على هذه الملة – فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه"()، ووجه الدلالة في هذا الحديث أن الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بين فيه أن غير المكلف أي الصبي غير البالغ من أبناء اليهود والنصارى يكفر تبعًا لأبويه، فنقول عنه من أول يوم يولد فيه إنه يهودي أو نصراني وهو ليس أهلاً لأن نقول بلغته الحجة لأنه ليس مخاطبًا بالإيمان وليس أهلا لفهم الحجة.
4- قول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"قال الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ{إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء فجاءتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي ما لم أنزل به سلطانًا}"()، ووجه الدلالة في هذا الحديث أن الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بين فيه أن الشياطين تجتال الناس عن الدين الذي فطرهم عليه وأنهم بهذا الاجتيال يشركون بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانًا، والاجتيال كما يكون بعد بلوغ الحجة يكون قبله، بل من أول يوم يولد فيه الإنسان، والحديث نص قاطع في الحكم على من اجتالته الشياطين عن الحنيفية السمحة التي فطره الله عليها بالشرك. هذا والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
5- وزيادة في الإيضاح أقول: إن إسلام المرء له طريق يثبت بها وهي قول لا إله إلا الله بشروطها، يقول الله تعالى{فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ}[البقرة:256]، ويقول الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ"من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله"()، ولا يحكم لشخص بالإسلام إلا أن يثبت منه قول كلمة التوحيد بشرطها الظاهر وهو العمل بمعناها نفيًا وإثباتًا، والذي لم تبلغه الحجة لا يعرف كلمة التوحيد ولا شروطها، يقول تعالى{وَكَذَلِك   أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الْأِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُوراً نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ}[الشورى:52]، والذي لم يعرف كلمة التوحيد ولا شروطها ولا نطق بها ولا عمل بشروطها فكيف يُحكم بإسلامه؟ إن من قال بذلك فقد أعظم على الله الفرية والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ.
وقد حاول قوم مكابرة وعنادًا أو نصرة للشيطان الرجيم وأوليائه الكافرين إنكار ذلك والرد عليه بنفس الشبهات التي حاولوا بها الرد على المسألة السابقة وهي كما علمنا ليست نصًّا في أي منهما، أي أدلتهم التي ذكروها لم تتناول هذه المسألة ولا تلك بالمرة ولا داعي لتكرارها والله تَعَالى أَعْلَمُ وَأَحْكَمُ. <<منقول>>

----------


## المغيرة

6ـ  رسائل  ونصوص للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب تدل على أن الشيخ لا يعذر بالجهل ويُسمي من فعل الشرك مشركا ومن المشركين ،ويُقصَد باسم الكفر عند  الشيخ أحيانا بمعنى الشرك إذا لم تقم عليه الحجة ،أما إذا قامت الحجة فيسميه مشركا كافرا ، وقد تَعْجَب من هذا وهو التفريق بين أسماء قبل الحجة و أسماء بعدها لكن هذا هو الحق ومذهب أهل السنة كما نقله ابن تيمية راجع الفتاوى 20/37-38 في  صفحتين فيها درر تكتب بماء الذهب كما يقال ،وهى طريقة ابن القيم وأئمة الدعوة ، وكلهم ونقلوا الإجماع عليه كما سوف ترى ذلك كثيرا إن شاء الله  إذا استكملت القراءة إلى آخر كلام أئمة الدعوة، 
والآن نعود إلى  النصوص هي :
النص الأول : 
ما ذكره المصنف في نفس كتابه كشف الشبهات ص9 ، ط: دار الثقافة للطباعة ، حيث قال : " فإنك إذا عرفت أن الإنسان يكفر بكلمة يخرجها من لسانه قد يقولها وهو جاهل فلا يعذر بالجهل .. " انتهى.(فلم يمنع من التكفير كونه جاهلا ) 
النص الثاني : 
رسالة في الرد على ابن صباح ، ذُكرت في تاريخ نجد تحقيق ناصر الدين الأسد ص468 في الرد على من اتهمه بتهم ، ورد على ذلك ، إلا أنه قال في أثنائها : "الحمد لله ، أمَّا بعد : فما ذكره المشركون ( لاحظ هنا سماهم مشركين ) عنّي أنني أنهى عن الصلاة على النَّبِيّ -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- ، أو أني أقول لو أن لي أمراً هدمت قبة النَّبِيّ -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- ، أو أني أتكلم في الصالحين ، أو أنهى عن محبتهم ، كل هذا كذب وبهتان افتراه عليّ الشياطين الذين يريدون أن يأكلوا أموال الناس بالباطل ، مثل أولاد شمسان وأولاد إدريس الذين يأمرون الناس أن ينذروا لهم وينخونهم ويندبونهم ، كذلك فقراء الشياطين الذين ينتسبون إلى الشيخ عبد القادر وهو منهم بريء كبراءة علي بن أبي طالب من الرافضة ، فلما رأوني آمر الناس بما أمرهم به نبيهم -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- ألاّ يعبدوا إلا اللَّه وأن من دعى عبد القادر فهو كافر، وعبد القادر منه بريء ، وكذلك من نخى الصالحين أو الأولياء أو ندبهم أو سجد لهم ... " انتهى . 
والشاهد قوله : " وأن من دعى عبد القادر فهو كافر " فهذا نص بأنه يُكفّر من دعى عبد القادر وأمثاله ( ولاحظ أنه وصفه بأنه  يعبد عبد القادر ومن فعل الشرك أعطى اسمه ،فيُسمى مشركا كافرا ) ، 
ثم قال في آخر الرسالة : " فإذا كان من اعتقد في عيسى بن مريم مع أنه نبي من الأنبياء وندبه ونخاه فقد كفر ، فكيف بمن يعتقد في الشياطين كالكلب أبي حديدة وعثمان ، الذين في الوادي ، والكلب الآخر في الخرج وغيرهم في سائر البلدان ... " انتهى . 
والشاهد قوله : " من اعتقد في عيسى بن مريم فقد كفر " . 
ثم قال في آخر الرسالة في الاعتقاد في الصالحين : " بل هو عبادة الأصنام من فعله كفر ... " انتهى .(علق الحكم بالفعل والفعل الذي فعله هو عبادة الأصنام ،ويستحيل شرعا أن يُسمى عابد الأصنام أو القبور مسلما ولو كان جاهلا )  
النص الثالث 
موجود في تاريخ نجد ص474 في أوراق كتبها في الرد على ابن سحيم قال فيها : " فإذا كفّرنا من قال إن عبد القادر والأولياء ينفعون ويضرون قال كفّرتم الإسلام ، وإذا كفّرنا من يدعو شمساناً وتاجاً وحطّاباً قال كفّرتم الإسلام..."انتهى.
والشاهد منه : أن الشيخ يكفّر من عَبَد عبد القادر ، ويكفّر من دعى شمسان -وهو أحد الصوفية الموجودين في الخرج زمن من المصنف - . 
النص الرابع : 
وهي رسالة أرسلها إلى محمد بن عيد - أحد علماء ثرمدا - موجودة في تاريخ نجد ص263 ، قال بعد كلام : " ولكن أقطع أن كفر من عبَد قبة أبي طالب لا يبلغ عُشر كفر المويس وأمثاله ... " انتهى. 
والشاهد : أنه قطع بكفر من عبد القبور ولم يعذره بالجهل .  
النص الخامس : 
رسالة أرسلها إلى الشيخ عبد اللَّه بن عيسى قاضي الدرعية ، وهي موجودة في تاريخ نجد الرسالة الرابعة عشر ص324 ، أرسلها منكراً عليه كيف أشكل عليه تكفير الطواغيت ، فقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب : " فقد ذكر لي أحمد أنه مشكل عليكم الفُتيا بكفر هؤلاء الطواغيت مثل أولاد شمسان وأولاد إدريس ، والذين يعبدونهم مثل طالب وأمثاله ... " انتهى 
ويتضح من هذا النص تكفيره لمن عبد الطواغيت ،بل إنكاره على من لم يكفر الطواغيت ،أو من عبد الطواغيت ،ولاحظ أنه سماهم طواغيت وسمى طالبا وأمثاله مَنْ يعبد الطواغيت ولايمكن أن يكون من عبد الطواغيت مسلما ولو كان جاهلا فضلا عن كونه  موحدا لأن اسم الشرك يتناوله ويصدق عليه ) ،
النص السادس : 
رسالة أرسلها إلى عبد الرحمن بن ربيعة - أحد علماء ثادق - وهي الرسالة العشرون في تاريخ نجد ص341 ، قال بعد كلام : " فمن عبد اللَّه ليلاً ونهاراً ثم دعا نبياً أو ولياً عند
قبره ، فقد اتخذ إلهين اثنين ولم يشهد أن لا إله إلا اللَّه ، لأن الإله هو المدعو ، كما يفعل المشركون اليوم عند قبر الزبير أو عبد القادر أو غيرهم، وكما يفعل قبل هذا عند قبر زيد وغيره ... " انتهى . 
والشاهد : أنه سمّاهم مشركين لمن عبد أصحاب القبور المذكورة وسماهم أيضا أنهم ممن اتخذ الهين اثنين ) 
النص السابع : 
رسالة أرسلها إلى سليمان بن سحيم قاضي الرياض ، وهي الرسالة التاسعة في تاريخ نجد ص304 ، قال بعد كلام : " وإنّا كفّرنا هؤلاء الطواغيت أهل الخرج وغيرهم للأمور التي يفعلونها هم ، منها أنهم يجعلون آباءهم وأجدادهم وسائط، ومنها أنهم يدعون الناس إلى الكفر ، ومنها أنهم يُبغّضون عند الناس دين محمد -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- .... " انتهى .
والشاهد : " أنه كفّر من جعل بينه وبين اللَّه وسائط . وقال في نفس الرسالة ص305 مورداً إشكالاً على ابن سحيم ، قال : " وما تقول في الذين اعتقدوا في علي بن أبي طالب مثل اعتقاد كثير من الناس في عبد القادر وغيره..." انتهى ( ولاحظ أنه كفر أهل الخرج بفعل الوسائط فجعل مناط الحكم الفعل و أجرى اسم الفعل عليهم وهو الشرك )
النص الثامن :
رسالة جوابية رداً على اتهامات ضده ، موجودة في تاريخ نجد ص274، وهي مجموعة من التهم والأقاويل ضد الشيخ . 
أقر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب  ببعضها أنه يقول بها ، ومنها : " تكفير الناذر إذا أراد به التقرب لغير اللَّه وأخذ النذور كذلك ، ومنها أن الذبح للجن كفر والذبيحة حرام ، ولو سمى اللَّه عليها إذا ذبحها للجن ، فهذه خمس مسائل كلها حق وأنا قائلها ... " إلى أن قال : " فصار ناس من الضالين يدعون أناساً من الصالحين في الشدة والرخاء مثل عبد القادر الجيلاني ، وأحمد البدوي ، وعدي بن مسافر ، وأمثالهم من أهل العبادة والصلاح ... " ثم ذكر أن أهل العلم أنكروا عبادة الصالحين ، إلى أن قال : " وبيّن أهل العلم إن أمثال هذا هو الشرك الأكبر..." انتهى .
والشاهد : أنه سمى من عبد هذه القبور الثلاثة ضالين ، وأنه الشرك الأكبر ، إلى أن قال : " فتأمل هذا إذا كان كلامه هذا في علي فكيف بمن ادعى أن ابن عربي وعبد القادر إله ... " انتهى .
النص التاسع :
رسالة أرسلها إلى أحد علماء الأحساء واسمه أحمد بن عبد الكريم ، وهي الرسالة الحادية والعشرون في تاريخ نجد ص346.
وكان أحمد بن عبد الكريم الأحسائي لما التبس عليه فعل عباد القبور مع جهلهم ،وكان الاحسائي هذا  ينكر تكفير المعين لمن عبد القبور لجهله  ويُجيز تكفير النوع لا العين  أي فعله كفر وشرك وليس هو بمشرك ولا كافر لأنه جاهل ، وناقشه الشيخ في رسالة طويلة قال فيها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب: "وتأمل تكفير ( ابن تيمية ) لرؤسائهم فلاناً وفلاناً بأعيانهم ، وردتهم ردة صريحة . 
و تأمل تصريحه بحكاية الإجماع على ردة الفخر الرازي عن الإسلام مع كونه عند علمائكم من الأئمة الأربعة ، هل يناسب هذا لما فهمت من كلامه أن المعين لا يكفر، ولو دعى عبد القادر في الرخاء والشدة ، ولو أحب عبد اللَّه بن عون وزعم أن دينه حسن مع عبادته أبي حديدة ... ،
وقال في الرسالة أيضا  بعد ذكر من كفره السلف قال : واذكر كلامه في الإقناع وشرحه في الردة كيف ذكروا أنواعا كثيرة موجودة عندكم ، ثم قال منصور البهوتي : وقد عمت البلوى في هذه الفرق وأفسدوا كثيرا من عقائد أهل التوحيد نسأل الله العفو والعافية . هذا لفظه بحروفه ، ثم ذكر قتل الواحد منهم وحكم ماله هل قال واحد من هؤلاء من الصحابة إلى زمن منصور البهوتي إن هؤلاء يكفر أنواعهم لا أعيانهم الدرر السنية ( 10 / 63 ـ 74 ) ،فانظر إلى تكفير الشيخ محمد من  عَبَد عبد القادر أعلاه  ،
( والطوائف التي ذكرها البهوتي في باب المرتد هي : أهل الحلول والاتحاد ، والرافضة والباطنية والقرامطة ) ،
النص العاشر :
وهي رسالة في تفسير كلمة التوحيد في مجموعة مؤلفات الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، مجلد العقيدة القسم الأول ص363.
قال الشيخ : " وأنت ترى المشركين من أهل زماننا ولعل بعضهم يدّعي أنه من أهل العلم وفيه    زهد واجتهاد وعبادة ، إذا مسّه الضر قام يستغيث بغير اللَّه مثل معروف أو عبد القادر الجيلاني ،وأجلِّ من هؤلاء مثل زيد بن الخطاب والزبير ، وأجلِّ من هؤلاء مثل رسول اللَّه -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- فاللَّه المستعان ، وأعظم من ذلك أنهم يستغيثون بالطواغيت والكفرة والمردة مثل شمسان وإدريس ، ويقال له الأشقر ويوسف وأمثالهم انتهى .
والشاهد : تسميته لمن عبد هؤلاء بالمشركين حيث قال في أول الرسالة "وأنت ترى المشركين ... " الخ ،حيث وصفهم أنهم يستغيثون بغير الله فهل يمكن أن يكونوا مسلمين ويُعطون اسم الإسلام والإيمان وهم يعبدون غير الله هذا مستحيل شرعا فان الإسلام والشرك نقيضان لا يجتمعان ) ،
النص الحادي عشر : 
وهذا النص يعتبر هو مسك الختام الذي يوضح المسألة توضيحاً جيداً ، يتضح فيها أن الشيخ لا يعذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر  ، وسوف يذكر ذلك  في الرسالة، ويُسمى من وقع في الشرك الأكبر جهلاً مشركا إلا في المسائل الخفية ، وعبادة القبور هي من المسائل الظاهرة لا الخفية أما التكفير فإذا قامت عليه الحجة وهو من لم تبلغه الدعوة فيكفر وهم الثلاثة ، أما غير الثلاثة فقد قامت عليهم الحجة فيلحقهم اسم الشرك والكفر ،
وهذه الرسالة كتبها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لبعض تلامذته في الدرعية لمّا كان الشيخ في العيينة في أول دعوته ، وتلامذته هم : عيسى بن قاسم ، وأحمد بن سويلم، وهي موجودة في تاريخ نجد ص410.
وتعجب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب كيف يَشُكُّون في تكفير الطواغيت وأتباعهم، وهل قامت عليهم الحجة أم لا ؟ 
وأنكر الشيخ محمد عليهم  لما توقفوا في تكفير الطواغيت وأتباعهم لأنهم جهال لم تقم عليهم الحجة فقال ما ذكرت لكم من قول الشيخ ( ابن تيميه ) كل من جحد كذا وكذا وقامت عليه الحجة وأنكم شاكون في هؤلاء الطواغيت وأتباعهم هل قامت عليهم الحجة فهذا من العجب كيف تشكون في هذا وقد أوضحته لكم مرارا فإن الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة هو الذي حديث عهد بالإسلام والذي نشأ ببادية بعيدة أو يكون ذلك في مسألة خفية مثل الصرف والعطف فلا يكفر حتى يعرّف وأما أصول الدين التي أوضحها الله وأحكمها في كتابه فإن حجة الله هي القرآن فمن بلغه القرآن فقد بلغته الحجة .
، ولكن أصل الإشكال أنكم لم تفرقوا بين قيام الحجة وبين فهم الحجة، فإن أكثر الكفار والمنافقين لم يفهموا حجة اللَّه مع قيامها عليهم ، كما قال تعالى : ( أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا )ً.
وقيام الحجة وبلوغها نوع ، وفهمهم إياها نوع آخر ، وكفرهم ببلوغها إياهم وإن لم يفهموها نوع آخر .. " ،
ثم ذكر أناساً قامت عليهم الحجة لكن لم يفهموها ، فذكر الخوارج ، وذكر الغالية الذين حرّقهم علي، وذكر غلاة القدرية ، ثم قال : " وإذا علمتم ذلك فهذا الذي أنتم فيه ، وهو الشك في أناس  يعبدون الطواغيت ويعادون دين الإسلام ويزعمون أنه ردة لأجل أنهم ما فهموا..." انتهى. – 
وخلاصة هذه الرسالة :
أن الشيخ أنكر على بعض طلابه التوقف في تكفير( لاحظ لفظ التكفير )  الجهال بحجة أنهم ما فهموا ولأنهم  جهال ، وأن هذا غلط ، وأفاد طلابه ألاّ يتوقفوا في تكفير الجهال إلا ثلاثة : من كان حديث عهد بإسلام ، ومن نشأ وعاش في بادية وفي بعض رسائله أضاف شخصاً آخر وهو من نشأ وعاش في بلاد الكفر ، وفي المسائل الخفية ، وبيّن لهم أن عبادة القبور ليست من المسائل الخفية ، 
ويجب أن يُفهم أن الشيخ محمد قال بعدم تكفير الثلاثة فنفى عنهم لحوق اسم الكفر لأن هؤلاء الثلاثة لم يسمعوا الحجة ولم تبلغهم أما اسم الشرك واسم المشركين فيلحق هؤلاء الثلاثة ويُسمون مشركين وعابدي غير الله واتخذوا مع الله آلهة ويُنفى عنهم اسم الإسلام ، كل ذلك يلحقهم لانهم يفعلون الشرك فاسمه يتناولهم ويصدق عليهم ، 
أما اسم الكفر وأحكام الكفار من القتل والتعذيب فلا يلحقهم لأنه لم تقم عليهم الحجة ،لأن الكفر معناه جحد أو تكذيب للرسول فيكون أتاه خبر الرسول ثم جحده أو كذبه أو عانده أو تولى عنه أو أعرض ،ومعنى أتاه خبر الرسول أي قامت عليه الحجة ،أما اسم الشرك فهو عبادة غير الله وليس له ارتباط بالحجة كما قال ابن تيمية في الفتاوى 20/38-37 وهو مبحث مهم جدا قال اسم المشرك يثبت قبل الرسالة (أي قبل الحجة )لأنه يشرك بربه ويعدل به ،ويجب أن تفهم أن الشيخ إذا قال لا أكفر كذا وكذا أنه ينفي اسم الكفر فقط (وانتبه لهذا التفقيط ) لكن لا يلزم  لمن نفى عنه التكفير أنه مسلم أو يُعطى حكم الإسلام أو المسلمين فلا لأن الشيخ يفرق بين ذلك ،   
وبعد استعرضنا لنصوص الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب اتضح أن الشيخ يكفر بالجهل بعد ظهور دعوته إلا أشخاصاً معينين لا يكفرهم لكن لا يسميهم مسلمين أو موحدين بل مشركين كأهل البادية وحد ثاء العهد ومن عاش ونشا في بلاد الكفر  ، وأنه لا يعذر ما عدا ذلك في اسم الكفر أما اسم الشرك لمن يفعله فلا يعذر أحدا لا الثلاثة ولاغيرهم 
ويتضح أيضاً أن النصوص التي يفهم منها عدم التكفير أنها تحمل على أنه لم تبلغه الحجة   ولكي يتضح الأمر أكثر فأكثر ، 
ننقل كلام الشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن وهو من أحفاد الشيخ ، حيث تعرّض الشيخ إسحاق لهذه القضية في كتابه (تكفير المعين) ص16، ولا غريب فإن أولى الناس أن يفهموا كلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب هم طلابه وأحفاده وهم يدركون علم الشيخ أكثر من غيرهم، فقال الشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن بعد كلام : " فنذكر من ذلك شيئاً يسيراً لأن المسألة وِفَاقِيَّةٌ ، والمقام مقام اختصار . فلنذكر من كلامه ما ينبهك على الشبهة التي استدل بها من ذكرنا في الذي يعبد قبة الكواز وأن الشيخ توقف في تكفيره ،(لاحظ التوقف في اسم التكفير أما كونه مشركا فلم يتوقف الشيخ فيه لأنه سماه يعبد قبة كذا وكذا ولايمكن أن يعبد غير الله ويُسمى مسلما أبدا لأن الإسلام والشرك ضدان لا يجتمعان)،  ونذكر أولاً مساق الجواب ، وما الذي سيق لأجله وهو أن الشيخ محمداً رحمه اللَّه ومن حكى عنه هذه القصة يذكرون ذلك معذرة له عمّا يدعيه خصومه عليه من تكفير المسلمين ،(والشيخ لا يكفر المسلمين لأن كلمة مسلمون كلمة عامة وفيهم من لم تقم عليه الحجة في استحقاق اسم الكفر) وإلا فهي نفسها دعوى لا تصلح أن تكون حجة بل تحتاج لدليل وشاهد من القرآن والسنة ... " إلخ . ثم قال في ص19 : " وتوقفه رحمه اللَّه -أي توقف الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب- في بعض الأجوبة يُحمل على أنه لأمر من الأمور ، وأيضاً فإنه كما ترى توقف مرة كما في قوله : ( وأمَّا من أخلد إلى الأرض فلا أدري ما حاله ) فياللَّه العجب كيف يترك قول الشيخ في جميع المواضع مع دليل الكتاب والسنة وأقوال ابن تيمية وابن القيم ، كما في قوله : من بلغه القرآن فقد قامت عليه الحجة" ويقبل في موضع واحد مع الإجمال ... " انتهى . 
ومن كلام الشيخ إسحاق يمكن أن نستخلص أمورا : 
الأمر الأول : أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إذا نفى أنه يكفر عبّاد القبور فإنه يقصد بذلك نفي العموم ، لان فيهم من لم تقم عليه الحجة مثل الثلاثة فلا يسميهم كفارا لكن اسم الشرك والمشركين يلحقهم لانهم يفعلونه ويصدق عليهم فمن عبد القبور عموما يطلق عليه بالعموم مشرك ولا يُستثنى أحد أما اسم الكفر ففيه تفصيل بالنسبة لعباد القبور حسب قيام الحجة ،فالشيخ دقيق  في هذه الأسماء ويفرق بينهما باعتبار الحجة كما سوف يأتي أن شاء الله مزيد إيضاح في كلام طلابه صريحا خصوصا كلام الملازمين له، 
بمعنى أنه ليس كل فرد عبد القبور يكفر لكن كل فرد عبد القبور يُسمى مشركا  بل هناك ثلاثة أفراد يعبدون القبور ولا يكفرون لعدم قيام الحجة لكن ليسوا مسلمين  ، وهو حديث عهد ، ومن عاش ونشأ في البادية ، ومن عاش ونشأ في بلاد كفر ، وإذا كفّر كل فرد يعبد القبور فسوف يُدخل هؤلاء الثلاثة ، وفي هذا الإطار يجب أن يفهم كلامه ، 
الأمر الثاني أن توقف الشيخ في اسم الكفر لا الشرك  في بعض المواضع لأمر ما ، لكن ليس هو الأصل .
الفصل الخامس  
الإجابة عن الرسائل والنصوص التي احتج  بها من لم يفهم كلام  الشيخ  محمد بن
عبد الوهاب وهى : (سوف نجعل التعليق إن شاء الله  بين قوسين أثناء الكلام ) 
1ـ النص الأول : 
رسالة أرسلها إلى الشريف وهي موجودة في كتاب ( تاريخ نجد ) تحقيق وتهذيب ناصر الدين الأسد ص407، ط: دار الشروق . 
وهذه الرسالة استغرقت صفحتين ونصف في مقدمتها قال الشيخ : " سألني الشريف عمّا نقاتل عليه وعمّا نكفر به الرجل ، (لاحظ أن السؤال عن التكفير والقتال ) فأجبته : .... " ثم ذكر من يكفره الشيخ وهم أربعة (يأتي في آخر الرسالة سبب التكفير ) ، ثم بعد ذلك انتقل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب إلى الرد على شبهةٍ أُثيرت ضده ، وهو أنه يكفر بالعموم فألحق هذه المسألة في نفس الرسالة فقال: " وأمَّا الكذب والبهتان فمثل قولهم إنا نكفر بالعموم (لأن التكفير مرتبط بالحجة ولا يُعلم هل الجميع قامت عليهم الحجة أم لا ) ونوجب الهجرة إلينا على من قدر على إظهار دينه ، وإنا نكفر من لم يكفر ومن لم يقاتل  ومثل هذا وأضعاف أضعافه ، فكل هذا من الكذب والبهتان الذي يصدون به الناس عن دين اللَّه ورسوله ، وإن كنا لا نكفر (لاحظ أن النفي للتكفير والقتل له ، أما كونه مشركا فنعم لأنه يعبد غير الله لذا قال يعبد الصنم الذي على القبر ومن عبد الصنم لا يُسمى مسلما  ) من عبد الصنم الذي على قبر عبد القادر  والصنم الذي على قبر أحمد البدوي ، وأمثالهما لأجل جهلهم وعدم من ينبههم (فالجهل مانع من التكفير والقتل والتعذيب لكن ليس مانعا من لحوق اسم الشرك لهؤلاء لأنه سماهم عُبّاد غير الله ) فكيف نكفر من لم يشرك باللَّه إذا لم يهاجر إلينا ولم يَكفر ويقاتل ، سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم ، بل نكفر تلك الأنواع الأربعة لأجل محادتهم لله ورسوله ، ( لانهم عرفوا ،ومن حاد وعاند فقد قامت عليه الحجة فيستحق اسم الكفر ) فرحم اللَّه امرأ نظر لنفسه وعرف أنه ملاق اللَّه الذي عنده الجنة والنار ، وصلى اللَّه على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم... " انتهى بحروفه .
والشاهد من قوله : " وإن كنا لا نكفر من عبد الصنم الذي على قبر عبد القادر والصنم الذي على قبر أحمد البدوي وأمثالهما لأجل جهلهم " .(ونفي التكفير ليس معناه إعطاء اسم (مسلم) أو تسميته مسلما بل هو مشرك جاهل ) 
النص الثاني : 
رسالة قديمة  أرسلها وهو في العيينة وكانت  في أول الدعوة إلى السويدي العراقي واسمه عبد الرحمن بن عبد اللَّه ، وهو أحد علماء أهل العراق ، موجودة في تاريخ نجد ص320 
وهي رسالة رد بها الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب على بعض تساؤلات السويدي ، وكان السويدي سأل الشيخ عمّا يقول فيه الناس حيث أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب يُتهم  بتهم منها أنه يكفر جميع الناس  ( سبق أن تكلمنا عن هذا التعميم في الرسالة التي قبلها )، فرد الشيخ على هذه التهمة وقال ما نصه : " منها - أي من التهم التي أتهم بها الشيخ محمد وأنكرها- ما ذكرتم أني أكفر جميع الناس إلا من اتبعني وأزعم أن أنكحتهم غير صحيحة  ويا عجباً كيف يدخل هذا في عقل عاقل ؟ هل يقول هذا مسلم أو كافر؟ أو عارف أو مجنون ؟ " . ثم رد على تهمة هدم قبة النَّبِيّ -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- ، ومسألة إحراق كتاب ( دلائل الخيرات ) ، ثم عاد للرد على تهمة التكفير بالعموم فقال : " وأمَّا التكفير فأنا أكفر من عرف دين الرسول ثم بعدما عرفه سبه ونهى الناس عنه وعادى من فعله ، فهذا هو الذي أكفره(لاحظ لأنه عرف وجحد فاستحق اسم الكفر لان الكفر هو الجحود وهذا جحد )، وأكثر الأمة ولله الحمد ليسوا كذلك ..." انتهى .(أي ليسوا جاحدين بل أكثرهم إما جهال أو متأولين ولكن لا ينفعهم ذلك في باب الشرك ) فقوله : " فأنا أكفر من عرف دين الرسول ثم بعد ما عرفه سبه " ، وهذه صفة المعاند ، وهذه الرسالة - رسالة السويدي - ذُكرت في كتاب مصباح الظلام في ص43 ،
النص الثالث : 
رسالة أرسلها إلى محمد بن عيد - أحد علماء مدينة ثر مدا - وهي موجودة في تاريخ نجد ص263 ، وهي رسالة طويلة استغرقت سبع صفحات وهي رسالة جوابية رد بها الشيخ على رسالة لمحمد بن عيد . 
ذكر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في بدايتها أنه عُرف بأربع مسائل وسرد المسائل الأربعة وهي : 
1 - أنه بيّن التوحيد . 
2 - بيان الشرك . 
3 - أنه يكفر من بان له التوحيد .(لاحظ كلمة بان له أي أنه لا يكفر إلا من عرف وبان له لأن التكفير مرتبط بالحجة ولم يقل أنه ليس مشركا إذا فَعَل الشرك ،فالشرك لا يرتبط بكلمة ـ بان له ـ ) ،
4 - أنه يأمر بقتال من بان له التوحيد (لاحظ وأيضا القتل والقتال مرتبط بالحجة ) والشاهد من ذلك أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لما قال أنه يكفر من بان له التوحيد قال ما نصه : " والثالثة : تكفير من بان له أن التوحيد هو دين اللَّه ورسوله ثم أبغضه ، ونفّر الناس عنه وجاهد من صدق الرسول فيه ومن عرف الشرك ، وأن رسول اللَّه -صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم- بُعث لإنكاره وأقر بذلك ليلاً ونهاراً ثم مدحه وحسّنه للناس وزعم أن أهله لا يخطئون لأنهم السواد الأعظم ، وأمَّا ما ذكر الأعداء عني أني أكفر بالظن والموالاة ، أو أكفر الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة ، فهذا بهتان عظيم يريدون به تنفير الناس عن دين اللَّه ورسوله..."انتهى. 
فيُلاحظ من كلام الشيخ خصوصاً السطر الأخير وبالتحديد قوله : " أو أكفر الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة " (فالجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة ( فاعل الشرك)  لا يكفر ولكن لا يسمى مسلما ولا موحدا  وفرق بين مسمى الكفر ومتعلقاته وبين مسمى الشرك ومتعلقاته وكما قال ابن تيمية إن  الله فرق بين أسماء وأحكام بين ما  قبل الرسالة وما بعدها ،الفتاوى 20/-37-38 )
النص الرابع : 
ما ذكره عنه بعض تلامذته ، فقد ذكر عنه الشيخ عبد اللطيف  بن عبد الرحمن  في كتابه مصباح الظلام ص324 ، حيث تكلم عن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، وقال : " إنه لم يكفر (لاحظ النفي للتكفير فقط ) إلا بعد قيام الحجة وظهور الدليل حتى أنه رحمه اللَّه توقف في تكفير الجاهل من عباد القبور إذا لم يتيسر له من ينبهه ( ومع أنه لم يكفره فقد سماه عابدا للقبر ،ولا يمكن أن يكون عابدا لغير الله ويُسمى مسلما لأن الإسلام والشرك ضدان لا يجتمعان ) ، 
وفي كتاب منهاج التأسيس ص187 قال الشيخ عبد اللطيف : " كان شيخنا يُقرر في مجالسه ورسائله أنه لا يكفر إلا من عرف دين الرسول وبعد معرفته تبين في عداوته . وتارة يقول إذا كنا لا نكفر من يعبد قبة الكواز ، ويقول -أي الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب- في بعضها : وأمَّا من أخلد إلى الأرض واتبع هواه فلا أدري ما حاله " . 
وقال -أي الشيخ عبد اللطيف- : " حتى إنه لم يجزم بتكفير الجاهل الذي يدعو غير اللَّه من أهل القبور أو غيرهم ،  إذا لم يتيسر له من ينصحه ويبلغه الحجة التي يكفر مرتكبها ..(لاحظ أولا أن النفي للتكفير ، ثم لاحظ أنه قال في هؤلاء الذين نفى عنهم التكفير أنه قال عنهم يعبد قبة كذا  أو يدعو غير الله من أهل القبور فهل يُعقل أن يعبدوا غير الله ويُسميهم مسلمين ؟؟ )  
واما من أخلد إلى الأرض فلم يسمه كافرا ولا مسلما وتوقف فيه لكن أيضا  يسميه مشركا لأنه عبد غير الله فاسم الشرك يصدق عليه ويتناوله ) ،
والخلاصة في كلام الشيخ محمد :
1 ـ أنه لم يُسمِ أي واحد ممن عبد غير الله مسلما أبدا ،
2 ـ أنه نفى مسمى الكفر والقتل فقط لاغير ،  
3ـ أنه وصفهم بأنهم يعبدون غير الله ويدعون غيره ، فأثبت لهم صفة المشرك لكن الجاهل الذي لم تقم عليه الحجة وإن وصفه بكونه مشركا وعابدا لغير الله فلا يسميه ويصفه بالكفر إلا بعد قيام الحجة 0                                    
الفصل السادس  
نقولات توضيحية من كلام طلاب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :
أولا المباشرين له الملازمين له (وفيه أحد عشر نقلا ونصا ) : 
7ـ عن أبناء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وحمد بن ناصر قالوا في الدرر 10/136-138 لما سئلوا أن المؤمن بالله ورسوله إذا قال أو فعل ما يكون كفرا جهلا منه بذلك فلا تكفرونه حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية فهل لو قتل من هذا حالة قبل ظهورهذه الدعوة موضوع أولا ؟ 
فأجابوا قائلين إذا كان يعمل بالكفر والشرك لجهله أو عدم من ينبهه لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم بل نقول عمله هذا كفر يبيح المال والدم وإن كنا لا نحكم على هذا الشخص لعدم قيام الحجة عليه ولا يقال إن لم يكن كافرا فهو مسلم بل نقول : عمله عمل الكفار وإطلاق الحكم على هذا الشخص بعينه متوقف على بلوغ الحجة الرسالية وقد ذكر أهل العلم : أن أصحاب الفترات يمتحنون  يوم القيامة في العرصات ولم يجعلوا حكمه حكم الكفار ولا حكم الأبرار ، الدرر10/137،
8ـ  قال الشيخ حسين وعبد الله أبناء محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الدرر السنية 10/142 في من مات قبل هذه الدعوة ولم يدرك الإسلام وهذه الأفعال التي يفعلها الناس اليوم ولم تقم عليه الحجة ما الحكم فيه؟ ، 
فأجابا أن من مات من أهل الشرك قبل بلوغ هذه الدعوة فالذي يحكم عليه أنه إذا كان معروفا بفعل الشرك ويدين به ومات على ذلك فهذا ظاهرة أنه مات على الكفر ولا يدعى له ولا يضحى له ولا يتصدق عليه أما حقيقة أمره فإلى الله تعالى فإن كان قد قامت عليه الحجة في حياته وعاند فهذا كافر في الظاهر والباطن وإن كان لم تقم عليه الحجة فأمره إلى الله تعالى . 
( هنا أجازوا كونه في الظاهر على الكفر )
9ـ وقال الشيخ عبد العزيز قاضي الدرعية في الرسائل والمسائل النجدية 5/576 قال في جواب له لما سئل عن المؤمن بالله ورسوله إذا قال أو فعل ما يكون كفرا جهلا منه بذلك فلا تكفرونه حتى تقوم عليه الحجة ؟ 
فقال إذا كان يعمل بالكفر والشرك لجهله ولعدم من ينبهه لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقوم عليه الحجة ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم ، بل نقول عمله هذا كفر يبيح المال والدم وإن كنا لا نحكم على هذا الشخص لعدم قيام الحجة عليه ولا يقال إن لم يكن كافرا فهو مسلم بل نقول عمله عمل الكفار وإطلاق الحكم على هذا الشخص بعينه متوقف على بلوغ الحجة الرسالية إليه وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن أصحاب الفترات يمتحنون يوم القيامة في العرصات ولم يجعلوا حكمهم حكم الكفار ولا حكم الأبرار . 
10- أما الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب فله كتاب مستقل في ذلك وهو كتاب الكلمات النافعة في المكفرات الواقعة وهي في الدرر 10/149 في ذكر كلام العلماء المجتهدين أصحاب المذاهب الأربعة فيما يكفر به المسلم ويرتد وأنهم أول ما يبدون في باب حكم المرتد بالكلام في الشرك الأكبر وتكفيرهم لأهله وعدم عذرهم بالجهل ،
فذكر كلام الشافعية وذكر منهم ابن حجر الهيتمي في كتابه الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر في الكبيرة الأولى ونص على عدم العذر بالجهل في قوله بيان الشرك وذكر جملة من أنواعه لكثرة وقوعها في الناس وعلى السنة العامة من غير أن يعلموا ( أي جهال )  أنها كذلك ونقل كلام النووي في شرح مسلم في الذبح لغير الله تعظيما أنه شرك وصار بالذبح مرتدا (وهذا تعيين لأن المنع من الذبيحة لمعين بها )  ، ونقل كلام أبي شامة في الباعث ،
ونقل كلام صاحب كتاب تبين المحارم في باب الكفر وذكر أنواع من الشرك الأكبر منها من سجد لغير الله أو أشرك بعبادته شيئا من خلقه أنه كفر بالإجماع ويقتل إن أصر على ذلك ،ونقل كلام الشيخ قاسم في شرح الدرر فيمن دعاء غير الله أو نذر له وأنه كفر ، ومن كلام المالكية نقل كلام أبي بكر الطرطوشي وصرح أن الذي يفعل في زمانه من العمد إلى الشجر ونحوه أنه مثل فعل المشركين ،
ثم ذكر كلام الحنابلة ، فذكر كلام ابن عقيل في تكفيره من عظم القبور وخاطب الموتى بالحوائج أنهم كفار بذلك ، ونقل كلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم ووالده وأطال في ذلك في تكفير من أشرك بالله وعدم عذره بالجهل ، اهـ ملخصا  
11ـ وقال أيضا في الرسائل والمسائل القسم الأول من الجزء الأول (ص79) قال أما من مات وهو يفعل الشرك جهلا لا عناد فهذا نكل أمره إلى الله تعالى ولا ينبغي الدعاء له والترحم عليه والاستغفار له وذلك لأن كثيرا من العلماء يقولون من بلغه القرآن فقد قامة عليه الحجة كما قال تعالى ( لأنذركم به ومن بلغ) 
وقد قال قبل ذلك ولكن في أزمنة الفترات وغلبة الجهل لا يكفر الشخص المعين بذلك حتى تقوم عليه الحجة بالرسالة ويبين له ويعرف أن هذا هو الشرك الأكبر الذي حرمه الله ورسوله فإذا بلغته الحجة وتليت عليه الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية ثم أصر على شركه فهو كافر بخلاف من فعل ذلك جهالة منه ولم ينبه على ذلك فالجاهل فعله كفر ولكن لا يحكم بكفره إلا بعد بلوغ الحجة فإذا قامت عليه الحجة ثم أصر على شركه فقد كفر ولو كان يشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ويصلى ويزكي ويؤمن بالأصول الستة ..وراجع الدرر 10/274  
12ـ وقال أيضا الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الرسائل والمسائل القسم الأول من الجزء الأول ص201،  قال لما سئل عن من حلف بغير الله جهلا منه أنه شرك لا عنادا ولا معتقدا أن عظمته تساوي عظمة الله فقال الظاهر أن الذي يجهل مثل ذلك يعذر بالجهل لأن الشرائع لا تلزم إلا بعد بلوغ الرسالة إلى أن قال وكذلك إذا فعل شيئا من الشرك غير الحلف جهلا منه وخطأ فإذا نبه على ذلك تنبه وتاب ونزع كما جرى لقوم موسى عليه السلام وكما جرى للصحابة الذين قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجعل لنا ذات أنواط وأما من يفعل ذلك جهلا لا عنادا وماتوا عليه قبل أن يبلغهم أنه شرك هل يحكم بإسلامهم ويرجى لهم العفو من الله والمغفرة وينفعهم استغفار الأحياء لهم؟ فهذه المسألة أحسن الأجوبة فيها أن يقال الله أعلم بهم كما قال موسى عليه السلام لما قيل له ( فما بال القرون الأولى قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى). 
13 ـ ونقل عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب في الدرر 10/274 إن سؤال الميت والاستغاثة به في قضاء الحاجات وتفريج الكربات من الشرك الأكبر الذي حرمه الله ورسوله واتفقت الكتب الإلهية والدعوات النبوية على تحريمه وتكفير فاعله والبراءة منه ومعاداته لكن زمن الفترات لا يكفر الشخص المعين بذلك حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالة ويبين له ويعرف أن هذا هو الشرك الأكبر فان أصر على شركه فهو كافر ) باختصار ، 
14- قال الشيخ حمد بن ناصر(في الدرر 10/336) وأما من كان يعبد الأوثان ومات على ذلك قبل ظهور هذا الدين فهذا ظاهره الكفر وإن كان يحتمل انه لم تقم على الحجة الرسالية لجهله وعدم من ينبهه لأنا نحكم على الظاهر وأما الحكم على الباطن فذلك إلى الله والله تعالى لا يعذب أحد إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه كما قال تعالى ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا ) وأما من مات منهم مجهول الحال فهذا لا نتعرض له ولا نحكم بكفره ولا بإسلامه وليس ذلك مما كلفنا به(تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون ) 
15 ـ  وقال أيضا في الدرر 11/75-77 قال إذا تقرر هذا فنقول إن هؤلاء الذين ماتوا قبل ظهور هذه الدعوة الإسلامية وظاهر حالهم الشرك لا نتعرض لهم ولا نحكم بكفرهم ولا بإسلامهم .فتاوى الأئمة النجدية 3/99.
16ـ واعتبر الشيخ حمد بن ناصر أن الرافضة كفار أصليين ولا يُعذرون بالجهل ،( الدرر 10/335 ) ، 
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن 
(وهو من الطلاب الذين درسوا على الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب مباشرة في أول طلبه للعلم في آخر حياة جده )
وله كتب مستقلة في هذا الباب ،فقد عاصر من أثار شبة أن الجهل عذر في الشرك الأكبر أمثال داود بن جرجيس ،وعثمان بن منصور وأمثالهم كما سوف يأتي إن شاء الله وله رسائل خاصة وعامة في هذا الباب  ، 
17 ـ فمن كتبه في ذلك :كتاب القول الفصل النفيس في الرد على داود بن جرجيس ، و أحيانا يُسمى تأسيس التقديس ،  
18 ـ كتاب المورد العذب في كشف شبه أهل الضلال (الدرر9/128،109ط دار الإفتاء )  
19 ـ كتاب إرشاد طالب الهدى  في الدرر 8/204، 
20ـ  الرد على ابن منصور في الدرر 9/،،200،194،187 
21ـ  رسالة في الرد على شبه من الأحساء في الدرر 9/151،135ط دار الإفتاء  ، 
22ـ  رسالة في شرح أصل الإسلام وقاعدته في مجموعة التوحيد ، 
23ـ  رسالة في التحذير من التكفير في الدرر 9/179،163ط دار الإفتاء  ، 
24 ـ قال( في فتاوى الأئمة النجدية 3/155)  والمقصود: بيان ما كان عليه شيخ الإسلام وإخوانه من أهل السنة والجماعة من إنكار الشرك الأكبر الواقع في زمانهم وذكرهم الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة على كفر من فعل هذا الشرك أو اعتقده فإنه بحمد الله يهدم ما بناه ( هذا الجاهل المفتري)  على شفا جرف هار . 
25 ـ  وقال 3/162 في جواب لأبن تيمية في الفتاوى المصرية في الفلاسفة بعد ما ذكر ما هم عليه قال فهم أكفر من اليهود ومن النصارى ، فعلّق على فتواه فقال ولم يقل شيخ الإسلام أنهم يعذرون بالجهل بل كفرهم وقال أنهم ارتدوا ، قال ومن أضمره فهو منافق لا يستتاب عند أكثر العلماء .
26 ـ  وقال ويقال وكل كافر قد أخطأ والمشركون لا بد لهم من تأويلات ويعتقدون أن شركهم بالصالحين تعظيم لهم ينفعهم ويدفع عنهم فلم يعذروا بذلك الخطأ ولا بذلك التأويل ، فتاوى الأئمة النجدية3/168 . 
27 ـ ونقل عن ابن القيم في طبقات الناس في الطبقة السابعة عشر طبقة المقلدين وجهال الكفار وأتباعهم قال اتفقت الأمة على أن هذه الطبقة كفار وإن كانوا جهالا مقلدين لرؤسائهم وأئمتهم إلا ما يحكى عن بعض أهل البدع أنه لا يحكم لهؤلاء بالنار وجعلهم بمنزلة من لم تبلغه الدعوة وهذا مذهب لم يقل به أحد من أئمة المسلمين لا الصحابة ولا التابعين ولا من بعدهم وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال مامن مولود إلا يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه ) ولم يعتبر في ذلك غير المربى والمنشأ على ما عليه الأبوان (وقال فما لم يأت العبد بهذا أي التوحيد فليس بمسلم وإن لم يكن كافرا معاند ا فهو كافر جاهل  ،قاله في مقلدي الكفار) ،  فتاوى الأئمة النجدية3/170 0
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد الله ابا بطين :
وله كتب في عدم العذر في الشرك الأكبر بالجهل ،
28ـ ومن كتبه المستقلة في ذلك كتاب الانتصار وهو من أهم الكتب في ذلك وقد رد فيه على داود بن جرجيس وأذنابه في ذلك ،
29ـ وله رسائل في تكفير المعين في الشرك الأكبر وعدم عذره بالجهل منها رسالة في الدرر 10/360 في تكفير المعين وعدم العذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر ،
30 ـ وله رسالة أيضا أرسلها إلى إبراهيم بن عجلان في هذا الموضوع وهو عدم العذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر وهي في الدرر 10/376 0 
31ـ وقال الشيخ أبا بطين أيضا في الدرر السنية 10/352 فلا عذر لأحد بعد بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عدم الإيمان به وبما جاء به بكونه لم يفهم حجج الله ،
32ـ ونقل عن ابن تيمية في الدرر السنية 10/355 أنه لم يتوقف في الجاهل ،
33ـ وقال إن من لم يكفر إلا المعاند إذا ارتكب كفرا فهذا مخالف للكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة ، في الدرر السنية 10/359 ،
34ـ وقال في الدرر السنية 12/69-70 وقد أجمع المسلمون على كفر من لم يكفر اليهود والنصارى أو شك في كفرهم ونحن نتيقن أن أكثرهم جهال .
35 - ونقل الشيخ أبا بطين في مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل 1/ 660 ، عن القاضي عياض في كتابه الشفاء في فصل بيان ما هو من المقالات كفر إلى أن قال أن كل مقالة صرحت بنفي الربوبية أو الوحدانية أو عبادة غير الله أو مع الله فهي كفر إلى أن قال والذين أشركوا بعبادة الأوثان أو أحد الملائكة أو الشياطين أو الشمس أو النجوم أو النار أو أحد غير الله من مشركي  العرب أو أهل الهند أو السودان أو غيرهم إلى أن قال أو أن ثم للعالم صانعا سوى الله أو مدبرا فذلك كله كفر بإجماع المسلمين ) فانظر حكاية إجماع المسلمين على كفر من عبد غير الله من الملائكة وغيرهم .
36- وقال الشيخ أبا بطين في الدرر السنية 12/72-73 ، وفي مجموعة الرسائل 1/659  قال فالمدعي أن مرتكب الكفر متأولا أو مجتهدا أو مخطئا أو مقلدا أو جاهلا معذور مخالف للكتاب والسنة والإجماع بلا شك مع أنه لا بد أن ينقض أصله فلو طرد أصله كفر بلا ريب كما لو توقف في تكفير من شك في رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحو ذلك .
37- وقال أيضا في الدرر 10/359 قال فكيف يقول هذا (أي الذي يعذر بالجهل في نواقض التوحيد) في من يشك في وجود الرب سبحانه وتعالى أو في وحدانيته أو يشك في نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أو في البعث بعد الموت فإن طرد أصله في ذلك فهو كافر بلا شك كما قرره موفق الدين أي ابن قدامة في كلامه المتقدم وإن لم يطرد أصله في ذلك فلم لا يعذر بالشك في هذه الأشياء وعذر فاعل الشرك الأكبر المناقض لشهادة إلا إله إلا الله التي هي أصل دين الإسلام بجهله فهذا تناقض ظاهر . 
38- قال أبا بطين في الرسائل والمسائل 2/211-213 قال أما حكم من مات في زمان الفترات ولم تبلغه دعوة رسول فإن الله سبحانه أعلم بهم واسم الفترة لا يختص بأمة دون أمة كما قال الإمام أحمد في خطبة على الزنادقة والجهمية : الحمد لله الذي جعل في كل زمان فترة من الرسل بقايا من أهل العلم ، ويروى هذا الفظ عن عمر)
ونقل أبا بطين عن ابن القيم الطبقة الرابعة عشر : قوم لا طاعة لهم ولا معصية ولا كفر ولا إيمان قال وهؤلاء أصناف منهم من لم تبلغه الدعوة بحال ولا سمع لها بخبر ومنهم المجنون الذي لا يعقل شيئا ومنهم الأصم الذي لا يسمع شيئا ومنهم أطفال المشركين الذين ماتوا قبل أن يميزوا فاختلفت الأمة في حكم هذا الطبقة وأختار هو ما اختار شيخه ابن تيميه أنهم يكلفون يوم القيامة ونقل ابابطين عن ابن كثير إن القول بالامتحان إن هذا القول حكاة الأشعري عن أهل السنة . 
39ـ وقال أبا بطين في رسالة الانتصار ص11 وأرسل الله جميع الرسل يدعون إلى التوحيد ومعرفة ضده وهو الشرك الذي لا يغفر ولا عذر لمكلف في الجهل بذلك اهـ 
40ـ وقال وأول شئ يبدأ به العلماء في باب حكم المرتد الشرك يقولون من أشرك بالله كفر لأن الشرك عندهم أعظم أنواع الكفر ولم يقولوا إن كان مثله لا يجهله35 كما قالوا فيما دونه اهـ . 
41 ـ ونقل ابا بطين في الدرر 10/392  عن ابن جرير عند تفسير قولة تعالى ( فريقا هدى وفريقا حق عليهم الضلالة إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون ) قال ابن جرير وهذا يدل على أن الجاهل غير معذور اهـ
42ـ وقال ابا بطين في الدرر السنية 10/393  لما نقل حديث عدي ابن حاتم ما عبدناهم وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم(أليس يحلون ما حرم الله فتحلونه ..الحديث ) قال أبا بطين فذمهم الله سبحانه وسماهم مشركين مع كونهم لم يعلموا أن فعلهم معهم هذا عبادة لهم فلم يعذروا بالجهل اهـ . 
43 ـ وقال لما نقل كلام ابن تيميه الإجماع على أن من جعل بينه وبين الله وسائط يتوكل عليهم فيسألهم أنه كافر مشرك يتناول الجاهل37 وغيره اهـ.وانظر الدرر ايضا 10  /355 
44-وقال أبا بطين في الدرر 12/69- 74 ، وأيضا 10/365) قال فإن كان مرتكب الشرك الأكبر معذورا لجهلة فمن الذي لا يعذر ولازم هذه الدعوة أنه ليس لله حجة على أحد إلا المعاند مع أن صاحب هذه الدعوة لا يمكنه طرد أصلة بل لا بد أن يتناقض فإنه لا يمكن أن يتوقف في من شك في رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أو شك في البعث أو غير ذلك من أصول الدين والشاك جاهل وقال ولازم هذا أن لا نكفر جهلة اليهود والنصارى والذين يسجدون للشمس والقمر والأصنام لجهلهم ولا الذين حرقهم علي بن أبي طالب بالنار لأنا نقطع أنهم جهال وقد أجمع المسلمون على كفر من لم يكفر اليهود والنصارى أو شك في كفرهم ونحن نتيقن أن أكثرهم جهال. 
45 – وقال الشيخ أبا بطين في الدرر السنية ( 10 / 394 ، 395 ) قال : وقولك حتى تقوم عليهم الحجة الرسالية من إمام أو نائبه معناه أن الحجة الإسلامية لا تقبل إلا من إمام أو نائبة وهذا خطأ فاحش لم يقله أحد من العلماء بل الواجب على كل أحد قبول الحق ممن قاله كائنا من كان ومقتضى هذا أن من ارتكب أمرا محرما شركا فما دونه بجهل وبين له من عنده علم بأدلة الشرع أن ما ارتكبه حرام وبين له دليله من الكتاب والسنة أنه لا يلزمه قبوله إلا أن يكون ذلك من إمام أو نائبه وأن حجة الله لا تقوم عليه إلا أن يكون ذلك من الإمام أو نائبه وأظنك سمعت هذا الكلام من بعض المبطلين وقلدته فيه ما فطنت لعيبه وإنما وظيفة الإمام أو نائبه إقامة الحدود واستتابة من حكم الشرع بقتله كالمرتد في بلاد الإسلام وأظن هذه العبارة مأخوذة من قول بعض الفقهاء في تارك الصلاة أنه لا يقتل حتى يدعوه الإمام أو نائبه إلى فعلها والدعاء إلى فعل شيء غير بيان الحجة على خطئه أو صوابه أو كونه حقا أو باطلا بأدلة الشرع فالعالم مثلا يقيم الأدلة الشرعية على وجوب قتل تارك الصلاة ثم الإمام أو نائبه يدعوه إلى فعلها ويستتيبه اهـ .   
46 –	وقال الشيخ أبا بطين في مجموعة الرسائل والمسائل ، 1 / 657،( في رسالة له في تكفير المعين الذي أشرك بالله ولو جاهلا  ) قال : فالأمر الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وإجماع العلماء على أن مثل الشرك بعبادة الله غيره سبحانه كفر فمن ارتكب شيئا من هذا النوع أو حسنه فهذا لا شك في كفره ولا بأس بمن تحققت منه أشياء من ذلك أن تقول كفر فلان بهذا الفعل ويبين هذا أن الفقهاء يذكرون في باب حكم المرتد أشياء كثيرة يصير بها المسلم مرتدا كافرا ويستفتحون هذا الباب بقولهم : من أشرك بالله فقد كفر وحكمه أنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل ، والاستتابة إنما تكون مع معين ،
47ـ وقال فيها أيضا : وكلام العلماء في تكفير المعين كثير وأعظم أنواع هذا الشرك عبادة غير الله وهو كفر بإجماع المسلمين ولا مانع من تكفير من اتصف بذلك لأن من زنا قيل فلان زان ومن رابا قيل فلان رابا . اهـ وانظر مجموعة المسائل 1/657
48ـ وقال الشيخ أبا بطين في الدرر10/401  قال : نقول في تكفير المعين ظاهر الآيات والأحاديث وكلام جمهور العلماء يدل على كفر من أشرك بالله فعبد معه غيره ولم تفرق الأدلة بين المعين وغيره قال تعالى : ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ) وقال تعالى ( فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم ) وهذا عام في كل واحد من المشركين ، وجميع العلماء في كتب الفقه يذكرون حكم المرتد وأول ما يذكرون من أنواع الكفر والردة الشرك فقالوا : إن من أشرك بالله كفر ولم يستثنوا الجاهل ، ومن زعم لله صاحبه أو ولدا كفر ولم يستثنوا الجاهل ، ومن قذف عائشة كفر ، ومن استهزأ بالله أو رسله أو كتبه كفر إجماعا لقوله تعالى ( لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم ) ويذكرون أنواعا كثيرة مجمعا على كفر صاحبها  ولم يفرقوا بين المعين وغيره ثم يقولون : فمن ارتد عن الإسلام قتل بعد الاستتابة ، فحكموا بردته قبل الحكم باستتابته ، فالاستتابة بعد الحكم بالردة والاستتابة إنما تكون لمعين ويذكرون في هذا الباب حكم من جحد وجوب واحدة من العبادات الخمس أو استحل شيئا من المحرمات كالخمر والخنزير ونحو ذلك أو شك فيه يكفر إذا كان مثله لا يجهله ولم يقولوا ذلك في الشرك ونحوه مما ذكرنا بعضه بل أطلقوا كفره ولم يقيدوه بالجهل ولا فرقوا بين المعين وغيره وكما ذكرنا أن الاستتابة إنما تكون لمعين ، وهل يجوز لمسلم أن يشك في كفر من قال إن لله صاحبة أو ولدا أو إن جبريل غلط في الرسالة أو ينكر البعث بعد الموت أو ينكر أحدا من الأنبياء ؟ وهل يفرق مسلم بين المعين وغيره في ذلك ونحوه وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ، وهذا يعم المعين وغيره ، وأعظم أنواع تبديل الدين الشرك بالله وعبادة غيره .. إلى أن قال  ونحن نعلم أن من فعل ذلك ( الشرك ) ممن ينتسب للإسلام أنه لم يوقعهم في ذلك إلا الجهل ، فلو علموا أن ذلك يبعد عن الله غاية الإبعاد وأنه من الشرك الذي حرم الله لم يقدموا عليه ، فكفرهم جميع العلماء ولم يعذروهم بالجهل كما يقول بعض الضالين : إن هؤلاء معذورون لأنهم جهال .. إلى أن قال : وأما قول الشيخ ( ابن تيمية ) : ولكن لغلبة الجهل في كثير من المتأخرين لم يمكن تكفيره .. الخ فهو لم يقل انهم معذورون لكن توقف منه في إطلاق الكفر عليهم قبل التبيين فيجمع بين كلامه بأن يقال : إن مراده إننا إذا سمعنا من إنسان كلام كفر أو وجدناه في كلام بعض الناس المنظوم أو المنثور إننا لا نبادر في تكفير من رأينا منه ذلك أو سمعناه حتى نبين له الحجة الشرعية ، هذا مع قولنا إن هؤلاء الغلاة الداعين للمقبورين أو الملائكة أو غيرهم الراغبين إليهم بقضاء حوائجهم مشركون كفار .
49 – وقال أبا بطين في الدرر ( 10 / 360 ، 375 ) قال : إن قول الشيخ تقي الدين : إن التكفير والقتل موقوف على بلوغ الحجة يدل من كلامه على أن هذين الأمرين وهما التكفير والقتل ليسا موقوفين على فهم الحجة مطلقا بل على بلوغها ففهمها شيء وبلوغها شيء آخر ، فلو كان هذا الحكم موقوفا على فهم الحجة لم نكفر ونقتل إلا من علمنا أنه معاند خاصة ، وهذا بين البطلان بل آخر كلامه رحمه الله يدل على أنه يعتبر فهم الحجة في الأمور التي تخفى على كثير من الناس وليس فيها مناقضة للتوحيد والرسالة كالجهل ببعض الصفات 
وأما الأمور التي هي مناقضة للتوحيد والإيمان بالرسالة فقد صرح رحمه الله في مواضع كثيرة بكفر أصحابها وقتلهم بعد الاستتابة ولم يعذرهم بالجهل مع أننا نتحقق أن سبب وقوعهم في تلك الأمور إنما هو الجهل بحقيقتها فلو علموا أنها كفر تخرج من الإسلام لم يفعلوها ...
ثم ذكر أمثلة في كل من غلا في نبي أو صالح فجعل فيه نوعا من الألوهية .. إلى أن قال : ونحو هذه الأقوال التي هي من خصائص الربوبية التي لا تصلح إلا لله فكل هذا شرك وضلال يستتاب صاحبه فإن تاب وإلا قتل ..،
إلى أن قال : فانظر إلى قول ابن تيمية لم يمكن تكفيرهم بذلك حتى يبين لهم ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يقل حتى يتبين لهم ونتحقق منهم المعاندة بعد المعرفة .. إلى أن قال : فانظر إلى تفريقه بين المقالات الخفية والأمور الظاهرة فقال في المقالات الخفية التي هي كفر : قد يقال أنه فيها مخطئ ضال لم تقم عليه الحجة التي يكفر صاحبها ولم يقل ذلك في الأمور الظاهرة فالأمر ظاهر في الفرق بين الأمور الظاهرة والخفية فيكفر بالأمور الظاهرة حكمها مطلقا وبما يصدر منها من مسلم جهله كاستحلال محرم أو فعل أو قول شركي بعد التعريف ، ولا يكفر بالأمور الخفية جهلا كالجهل ببعض الصفات فلا يكفر الجاهل بها مطلقا وإن كان بها داعية كقوله للجهمية : انتم عندي لا تكفرون لأنكم جهال .
وقوله عندي يبين أن عدم تكفيرهم ليس أمرا مجمعا عليه لكنه اختياره ، وقوله في هذه المسألة خلاف المشهور في المذهب ، فإن الصحيح من المذهب تكفير المجتهد الداعي إلى القول بخلق القران أو نفي الرؤية أو الرفض ونحو ذلك وتفسيق المقلد ،
قال المجد : الصحيح أن كل بدعة كفرنا فيها الداعية فإنا نفسق المقلد فيها كمن يقول بخلق القران أو أن علم الله مخلوق أو أن أسماءه مخلوقة أو أنه لا يرى في الآخرة أو يسب الصحابة تدينا أو أن الإيمان مجرد اعتقاد وما أشبه ذلك ، فمن كان عالما بشيء من هذه البدع يدعو إليه ويناظر عليه فهو محكوم بكفره نص أحمد على ذلك في مواضع ,. اهـ انظر كيف حكموا بكفرهم مع جهلهم والشيخ رحمه الله يختار عدم كفرهم ويفسقون عنده ،
ونحوه قول ابن القيم رحمه الله فإنه قال : وفسق الاعتقاد كفسق أهل البدع الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ويحرمون ما حرم الله ويوجبون ما أوجب الله ولكن ينفون كثيرا مما أثبت الله ورسوله جهلا وتأويلا وتقليدا للشيوخ ويثبتون مالم يثبته الله ورسوله كذلك ، وهؤلاء كالخوارج المارقة وكثير من الروافض والقدرية والمعتزلة وكثير من الجهمية الذين ليسوا غلاة في التجهم ، وأما غلاة الجهمية فكغلاة الرافضة ليس للطائفتين في الإسلام نصيب ولذلك أخرجهم جماعة من السلف من الثنتين والسبعين فرقة وقالوا : هم مباينون للملة اهـ انتهى كلام ونقل ابا بطين .
قلت : والأقرب التفريق بين زمن ابن تيمية وزمن من قبله من حيث ظهور الحجة وظهور العلم والاختلاف في الاختيارين سببه الاختلاف في الزمانين .وزمن ابن تيمية زمن غلبة جهل وزمن فترة ، 
نقولات من كلام الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن آل الشيخ  
وله كتب في هذا الشأن حيث عاصر أناسا يرون العذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر
50ـ  ومن أعظم كتبه في ذلك كتاب منهاج التأسيس في الرد على داود بن جرجيس  
وله رسائل في ذلك موجودة في الدرر ، و مجموع الرسائل نذكر منها  مقتطفات إن شاء الله 51ـ قال الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن (أهل العلم والإيمان لا يختلفون في أن من صدر منه قول أو فعل يقتضي كفره أو شركه أو فسقه أنه يحكم عليه بمقتضى ذلك وإن كان يقر بالشهادتين )الرسائل والمسائل 3/225 ،
52– قال الشيخ عبد اللطيف في الدرر السنية  ( 12 / 260 ، 264 ) قال : وأما إن كان المكفر لأحد من هذه الأمة يستند في تكفيره له إلى نص وبرهان من كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد رأى كفرا بواحا كالشرك بالله وعبادة ما سواه والاستهزاء به تعالى أو آياته أو رسله أو تكذيبهم أو كراهية ما أنزل الله من الهدى ودين الحق أو جحد صفات الله تعالى ونعوت جلاله ونحو ذلك ، فالمكفر بهذا وأمثاله مصيب مأجور مطيع لله ورسوله .. إلى أن قال : والتكفير بترك هذه الأصول وعدم الإيمان بها من أعظم دعائم الدين يعرفه كل من كانت له نهمة في معرفة دين الإسلام ... وقال : وما نقله  القاضي عن مالك من حمله الحديث عن الخوارج موافق لإحدى الروايتين عن أحمد في تكفير الخوارج واختارها طائفة من الأصحاب وغيرهم لأنهم كفروا كثيرا من الصحابة واستحلوا دمائهم وأموالهم متقربين بذلك إلى الله فلم يعذروهم بالتأويل الباطل لكن أكثر الفقهاء على عدم كفرهم لتأويلهم وقالوا : من استحل قتل المعصومين وأخذ أموالهم بغير شبهة ولا تأويل كفر وإن كان استحلالهم ذلك بتأويل كالخوارج لم يكفر .
53– وقال الشيخ عبد اللطيف في منهاج التأسيس ص 315 : إن كلام الشيخين ( ابن تيمية وابن القيم ) في كل موضع فيه البيان الشافي أن نفي التكفير بالمكفرات قوليها وفعليها فيما يخفى دليله ولم تقم الحجة على فاعله وأن النفي يراد به نفي تكفير الفاعل وعقابه قبل قيام الحجة وأن نفي التكفير مخصوص بمسائل النزاع بين الأمة وأما دعاء الصالحين والاستغاثة بهم وقصدهم في الملمات والشدائد فهذا لا ينازع مسلم في تحريمه أو الحكم بأنه من الشرك الأكبر وتقدم عن الشيخ ( بن تيمية ) أن فاعله يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل .
54– وقال الشيخ عبد اللطيف في المنهاج ( ص 320 ) قال : وكيف لا يحكم الشيخان ( ابن تيمية وابن القيم ) على أحد بالكفر أو الشرك وقد حكم به الله ورسوله وكافة أهل العلم وهذان الشيخان يحكمان أن من ارتكب ما يوجب الكفر والردة والشرك يحكم عليه بمقتضى ذلك وبموجب ما اقترف كفرا أو شركا أو فسقا إلا أن يقوم مانع شرعي يمنع من الإطلاق وهذا له صور مخصوصة لا يدخل فيها من عبد صنما أو قبرا أو بشرا أو مدرا لظهور البرهان وقيام الحجة بالرسل اهـ .  
نقولات من كلام الشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن 
55ـ  وله رسالة عظيمة اسمها (تكفير المعين ) في عدم العذر بالجهل وأنه من البدع المحدثة التفريق بين القول والقائل في الشرك الأكبر ،وكل النقل الآتي كله من هذه الرسالة ،وقد ابتلي في عصره بطائفة من أهل الاحساء تعذر بالجهل وينتسبون إلى طريقة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب فبين أنهم ليسوا على طريقة الشيخ محمد ولا ابن تيمية ولا ابن القيم ولا غيرهم من السلف ونقل أكثر من إجماع في ذلك ، 
56- ومن رسالة الشيخ إسحاق بن عبد الرحمن في حكم تكفير المعين قال فقد بلغنا وسمعنا من فريق ممن يدعي العلم والدين وممن هو بزعمه مؤتم بالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب أن من أشرك بالله وعبد الأوثان لا يطلق عليه الكفر والشرك بعينه وذلك أن بعض من شافهني منهم بذلك سمع من بعض الأخوان أنه أطلق الشرك والكفر على رجل دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و استغاث به فقال له الرجل لا تطلق عليه الكفر حتى تعرفه ، فتاوى الأئمة النجدية 3/116. 
57ـ وقال أيضا في كتابه وذلك أن بعض من أشرنا إليه باحثته عن هذه المسألة فقال نقول لأهل هذه القباب الذين يعبدونها ومن فيها فعلك هذا شرك وليس هو بمشرك واعتبر أن هذا القول بدعه ثم قال وذكر الذي حدثني عن هذا أنه سأله بعض الطلبة عن ذلك وعن مستندهم فقال : نكفر النوع ولا نعين الشخص إلا بعد التعريف ومستندنا ما رأيناه في بعض رسائل الشيخ محمد (قدس الله روحه )على أنه امتنع من تكفير من عبد قبة الكواز وعبد القادر من الجهال لعدم من ينبه ،قال ذلك إسحاق على وجه الإنكار على هذا القول الباطل  ،
58ـ وقال ومسألتنا هذه وهي : عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له والبراءة من عبادة ما سواه وأن من عبد مع الله غيره فقد أشرك الشرك الأكبر الذي ينقل عن الملة ، وهي أصل الأصول وبها أرسل الله الرسل وأنزل الكتب وقامت على الناس الحجة بالرسول وبالقرآن وهكذا تجد الجواب من أئمة الدين في ذلك الأصل عند تكفير من أشرك بالله فإنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل لا يذكرون التعريف في مسائل الأصول إنما يذكرون التعريف في المسائل الخفية التي  قد يخفي دليلها على بعض المسلمين كمسائل نازع بها بعض أهل البدع كالقدرية والمرجئة أو في مسألة خفية : كالصرف والعطف ، وكيف يعرفون عباد القبور وهم ليسوا بمسلمين ولا يدخلون في مسمى الإسلام وهل يبقى مع الشرك عمل .
59ـ وقال ( ومن يشرك بالله فقد حبط عمله ) إلى غير ذلك من الآيات ولكن هذا المعتقد يلزم منه معتقد قبيح وهو : أن الحجة لم تقم على هذه الأمة بالرسول والقرآن نعوذ بالله من سوء الفهم الذي أوجب لهم نسيان الكتاب والرسول.
60ـ وقال وهذه الشبهة التي ذكرنا قد وقع مثلها أو دونها لأناس في زمن الشيخ محمد رحمه الله ولكن من وقعت له يراها شبهة ويطلب كشفها وأما من ذكرنا فإنهم يجعلونها أصلا ويحكمون على عامة المشركين بالتعريف ويجهّلون من خالفهم فلا يوفقون للصواب  
61ـ وقال فتأمل قوله في : تكفير هؤلاء العلماء وفي كفر من عبد الوثن الذي على قبر يوسف وأنه صريح في كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله وفي حكايته عن صاحب الرسالة وحكم عليه بآية المنافقين وأن هذا حكم عام . وقال ثم تجد كثيرا من رؤسائهم وقعوا في هذه الأنواع : فكانوا مرتدين وكثيرا تارة يرتد عن الإسلام ردة صريحة إلى أن قال : وأبلغ من ذلك أن منهم من صنف في الردة كما صنف : الرازي في عبادة الكواكب وهذه الردة عن الإسلام باتفاق المسلمين ( أي ولم يعذره بالتأويل ،والتأويل مثل الجهل في الأحكام بل ما أول إلا جاهل )
62ـ وقال ثم تأمل كلام شيخ الإسلام في حكمه عليهم بالكفر وهل قال : لا يكفرون حتى يعرفوا أو لا يسمون : مشركين بل فعلهم شرك كما قال من أشرنا إليه .
63ـ وقال ثم تأمل حكاية الشيخ عن شيخ الإسلام في كلامه على المتكلمين ومن شاكلهم : وهذا إذا كان في المقالات الخفية فقد يقال أنه مخطئ ضال لم تقم عليه الحجة التي يكفر تاركها حتى يعرف لكن يكون ذلك في الأمور الظاهرة إلى أن قال : إن اليهود والنصارى والمشركين يعلمون أن محمدا بعث بها وكفر من خالفها مثل : أمره بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ونهيه عن عبادة أحد سواه من النبيين والملائكة ثم تجد كثيرا من رؤسائهم وقعوا في هذه الأنواع فكانوا مرتدين إلى أن قال الشيخ : فتأمل كلامه في التفرقة بين المقالات الخفية وبين ما نحن فيه في كفر المعين وتأمل تكفيره رؤسائهم فقف وتأمل كما قال الشيخ . وقال وقد ذكر الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله رحمه الله تعالى في شرح التوحيد في مواضع منه : أن من تكلم بكلمة التوحيد وصلى وزكى ولكن خالف ذلك بأفعاله وأقواله من دعاء الصالحين والاستغاثة بهم والذبح لهم أنه شبيه باليهود والنصارى في تكلمهم بكلمة التوحيد ومخالفتهم ،
 <<منقول>>

----------


## المغيرة

في ذكر دلالة القياس
بعد ذكر الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع وأقوال أهل العلم على عدم العذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر ، نذكر ما دل عليه القياس في ذلك وهو نوعان قياس الأولى ،وقياس الشبه 

أولا :  قياس الأولى :
1ـ إجماع الصحابة على كفر مسيلمة  وأتباعه بأعيانهم وعدم عذرهم بالجهل لما ادعى أنه شريك للرسول في النبوة ،ووجه القياس عدم عذره في هذه المشاركة فكيف بمن ادعى مشاركة الله في عبادته هو وأتباعه ،هذا من باب أولى ، 
2ـ الإجماع على كفر المختار الثقفي وأتباعه  لما ادعى المشاركة في النبوة ، كما قلنا في مسيلمة وأتباعه ، هذا من باب أولى ،
3ـ إجماع الصحابة على عدم عذر مانعي الزكاة بالجهل لأنهم منعوا حقا من حقوق لااله إلا الله ،فأولى منه من امتنع عن لااله إلا الله التي هي الأصل ، 
4ـ عدم عذر من نكح امرأة أبيه بالإجماع بالجهل بل لم يُستفسر منه لأن الأمر سيان في ذلك ، لأنه غير ملتزم لحقوق لااله إلا الله فكيف بالإله إلا الله ، 
ثانيا : قياس الشبه : 
1ـ أجمع السلف على كفر أهل الحلول والاتحاد ، لأنهم ادعوا أن الله قد حل في بعض خلقه تعالى الله عن ذلك ،فكذلك يشبهه من ادعى أن الألوهية حلت في الصالحين فعبدهم ، 
2ـ إجماع السلف على كفر المشبهة الذين شبهوا الله بخلفه في الأسماء أو الصفات فمثله من شبه أحدا من خلق الله بالله في وصف الألوهية له فعبده من دون الله ، 
3ـ إجماع السلف على كفر الجهمية المعطلة وكفر القدرية منكري ومعطلي صفة العلم لله فيشبهه من عطل صفة الألوهية عن الله وأعطاها بعض خلق الله ،
4ـ قياسه قياس شبة على من استهزاء بالله فانه بالإجماع كافر ولا يعذر بجهله والمشرك بإشراكه مستهزئ بالله كما قال السلف قال تعالى ( وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين) 

الفصل الثامن
في اللوازم الباطلة :

يلزم على القول بالعذر بالجهل في الشرك الأكبر لوازم باطلة منها 
1ـ يلزم إعذار جهلة اليهود والنصارى وعوامهم ،وهذا خلاف الإجماع ، 
2ـ يلزم إعذار أهل الفترات أو بعضهم لجهلهم وهذا خلاف الإجماع ، 
3ـ يلزم إعذار جهلة المنافقين وعوامهم وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف
4ـ يلزم إعذار كل من أنكر ربوبية الله جهلا وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف
5ـ يلزم إعذار من أنكر علم الله جهلا أو تأويلا ، وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف 
6ـ يلزم إعذار من عطل أسماء الله أو صفاته جهلا من الجهمية وهذا خلاف إجماع السلف ، 
7ـ يلزم على هذا القول أن الحجة لم تقم على أحد من هذه الأمة لا بالرسول ولا بالقرآن 
قال الشيخ ابن سحمان في توضيح بطلان اللوازم السابقة قال في كتابه كشف الشبهتين (فإن المنع من التكفير والتأثيم بالخطأ في هذا كله (أي الشرك الأكبر ) رد على من كفر معطلة الذات ومعطلة الربوبية ومعطلة الأسماء والصفات ومعطلة إفراده تعالى بالإلهية والقائلين بأن الله لا يعلم الكائنات قبل كونها كغلاة القدرية ومن قال بإسناد الحوادث إلى الكواكب العلوية ومن قال بالأصلين النور والظلمة ، فإن من التزم هذا كله فهو أكفر وأضل من اليهود والنصارى ،اهـ 0
 والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

<<منقول>>

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

> أخي الحبيب 
> ليس من الانصاف ان تترك نقاشا في مسالة ثم تتجاهل المناقش وتفتح موضوعا جديدا في نفس المسالة علما بأني لما لم أجد ردا على كلامي منك لم اتبعك وتركتك وشانك وهذا على الرابط : http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6060
> ...وكان من اللياقة أن ترد او تخبرني على الاقل بعدم رغبتك في متابعة الحوار....
> وفي هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيك :
> اقول ليس من الإنصاف أيضا ان تأتي باراء من يذهبون وجهتك في تقيمهم لموقفي ابن تيمية وابن عبد الوهاب رحمهم الله ولعلك تعلم أن غيرهم من أهل العلم قد ذهب في تقيم موقفهم على خلاف ما ذكرته هنا !
> فمثلا الشيخ مدحت آل فراج في كتابه العذر بالجهل تحت المجهر الشرعي وقد قدم له العلامة ابن جبرين قد ذهب في تقييم موقف هذين العالمين بخلاف ما تفضل به من ذكرتهم وكذا الشيخ أبو العلا راشد في كتابه عارض الجهل وقد قدم له الشخ الفوزان وغيرهم أيضا ....
> علما اني قد ذكرت لك سابقا أنه ليس من المسلك العلمي الصحيح ما تتبعه في تقرير المسالة أن تذكر نقولات بعض العلماء وانت تعلم يقينا أن غيرهم يخالفهم في ذلك ويمكن للمخالف ان يذكر نقولاتهم في مقابل نقولاتك وليس أحدهم أولى من الاخر في الاتباع أو حتى التقليد فكلهم علماء أجلاء وسيظل الامر هكذا ...
> والله الموفق


أخي الحبيب إن كان هذا التصرف قد أزعجك وهو عدم مشاركتي في موضوع الأخ الغندر وإفراد الموضوع فأنا أعتذر لك ..
الأمر الآخر أنني جمعت هذه المقالة من الكتب آنفة الذكر ورأيت أنها مذهب الشيخ من غير تجاهل مني للفضلاء الذين سميتهم إلا أني اعتقد أنهم ما أصابوا في منهج الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وابن تيمية رحمهم الله .. وهذا رأيي .

وعضدته بذكر هذه البحوث لأنها بحوث جامعية ومحكمة وقام على الأشراف عليها بعض أهل الفضل والعلم ، وأقل ما يقال في المسألة  أنها خلافية في تفسير كلام إمام الدعوة !
و لا يقال كما يحاول الترويج له أن المخالف فيها مرجئ ! ولا أنها من المسائل اليسيرة و الخلاف فيها محسوم !!!

أكرر اعتذاري أيها الفاضل

----------


## الموحد السلفي

الاخ المكرم ابو الحسن وفقه الله 
بارك الله فيك 
وما زلت أشدد على يدك ويدي نفسي وإخواني أن تقرير المسائل من خلال النقولات عن أهل العلم خاصة  وان السياق لا يتناولها اصالة  ليس من التحقيق العلمي الواجب في تقرير مثل هذه المسائل ، ولو أن للعالم مبحثا او كتابا يخص هذ المسالة ويدلل عليها بادلة الشرع لكان هذا من اجود ما يكون واقطع في تقرير رايه ومذهبه في المسالة ، أما وأن المسالة ليست كذلك فتقرير المسائل من خلال كلامهم الغير متيقن أنه مذهبهم ورايهم يبعد الباحث عن مسارالتحقيق العلمي الصحيح ...
الأخ المغيرة وفقه الله :
جزاكم الله خيرا على نقلك وشكر الله لصاحبه وإن كان وضع كلامه على سبيل القطع في بعض المواضع لا يسلم له ...
وانبه على قوله : 
"  إذن فالناس الذين كفروا اليوم في هذه المجتمعات وهم يحسبون أنهم موحدون مسلمون، هم كالذين كفروا قبل بعثة الرسول صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أي كفار أصليون وليسوا مرتدين لأنهم لم يدخلوا الإسلام،" 
ان هذا خطا لا شك فيه ...
بل الصحيح أن من يرتكب هذه المكفرات يحكم له بحسب الضوابط بحكم المرتد لا الكافر الاصلي .. 
والاسلام يثبت بالنص وهو قول لا إله إلا الله أو ما يقوم مقامها كاسلمت وغيرها 
ويثبت بالتبعية كتبعية الدار أو الوالدين او  أفضلهما دينا 
ويثبت كذلك بالدلالة وهي العمل مما يختص به المسلمون 
ولا تهدر هذه الدلالات لاجل الجهل أو غير ذلك .. 
بل تعمل بها ويقطع باسلام من يأتي باحدها ولا يختبر ولا يشك في غسلامة او يتوقف فيه لأجل الجهل ! 
ثم إذا أتى بناقض من نواقض الاسلام المجمع على أنها كفر يحكم له بحكم المرتد بحسب الضوابط الشرعية الموضوعة لذلك من استيفاء البينة الشرعية والاستتابة وغير ذلك 
والله الموفق

----------


## المغيرة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... الشيخ السلفي >> وقولك :ان هذا خطا لا شك فيه ...
بل الصحيح أن من يرتكب هذه المكفرات يحكم له بحسب الضوابط بحكم المرتد لا الكافر الاصلي .. 
والاسلام يثبت بالنص وهو قول لا إله إلا الله أو ما يقوم مقامها كاسلمت وغيرها 
ويثبت بالتبعية كتبعية الدار أو الوالدين او أفضلهما دينا 
ويثبت كذلك بالدلالة وهي العمل مما يختص به المسلمون 
ولا تهدر هذه الدلالات لاجل الجهل أو غير ذلك .. >> أولا" بما يثبت اسلام المرء؟يثبت اسلام المرء بقوله لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ولم ياتى بناقض ينقضها.ومن شروط لا اله الا الله (العلم بمعناها نفيا" واثباتا") اي: نكفر بجميع الالهة الباطلة التي تعبد من دون الله ونؤمن بالله ايمانا" مطلقا" بربوبيته وألوهيته أسمائه وصفاته. واذا انتفى الشرط انتفى المشروط عليه.وحديثا يدور حول الزاعمين للاسلام عباد القبور والأضرحة.وهولاء اذا علموا معنى لااله الا الله وتبراؤا من الالهة الباطلة ووحدوا الله يكونون قد أسلموا ولايمكن ان يرتدوا عن جهل منهم  واذا رجعوا الى عبادة غير الله يكونوا اشركوا بعلمهم وهذا القول لاينطبق عليهم لانهم لم يعلموا اي: جهلوا. والله أعلم. واما قولك عن الكافر الأصلي>> الكافر الاصلي هوالذى لم يدخل الاسلام وكما هو معلوم أن شرط الدخول فى الاسلام هو(الكفر بالطاغوت) والطاغوت اصطلاحا" هو كل معبود او متبوع او مطاع فى غير طاعة الله ورسوله وقال الله عزوجل ( فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لاانفصام لها ...الخ)وهولاء العابدين لغير الله لم يعلموا ماهو الطاغوت ومامعنى الكفر به فكيف يكونوا قد دخلوا الاسلام؟اذن هم كفار أصليون. واما قولك >> ويثبت بالتبعية كتبعية الدار أو الوالدين او أفضلهما دينا 
ويثبت كذلك بالدلالة وهي العمل مما يختص به المسلمون . لم افهم قصدك الرجاء التوضيح.وأسال الله العظيم من فضله أن يهديني واياك لم اختلف فيه من الحق باذنه. وجزاك الله خيرا".

----------


## الموحد السلفي

الأخ المغيرة بارك الله فيك 
هذه المسائل من الحساسية بمكان لا يحتمل الكلام فيها ارتجالا من غير فقه وتعلم ونقل عن أهل العلم ...
العلم واليقين والصدق والاخلاص وغيرها من شروط الشهادة التي ذكرها العلماء هي لتنفع صاحبها عند الله وليس لنا إلا الظاهر سواء في الحكم علي المرء بالاسلام أو الكفر ...
فالذي يكفر جهلا أو عنادا يحكم له بحكم الردة ولا يقال عنه كافر أصلي إلا من يهدر دلالات الاسلام الظاهرة ويشترط تحقيق التوحيد أو فعل الفرائض كما يذهب خوارج اليوم ! 
وأضرب لك مثالا على كفر التبعية الذي تسأل عنه :
المولود لأبوين مسلمين يحكم له بالاسلام بمجرد ولادته لوالدين مسلمين ويسمى هذا في عرف الفقهاء تبعية ، يعني أنه يتبع حكم والديه في الاسلام ، فهذا لو عقل وارتكب مكفرا جهلا أو إعراضا أو عنادا  لا يقال له كافر أصلي لانه أصلا مسلم  ....
والله الموفق

----------


## علي الفضلي

أحسنتم أيها الموحد السلفي في كل ما أوردتم عساه في ميزان حسناتكم .
وإليكم رد عالم من العلماء على من استدل بكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وهو الشيخ العلامة محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ المفتي الأكبر ، حيث قال رحمه الله تعالى :
[ مسأَلة تكفير المعين: من الناس من يقول: لا يكفر المعين أَبدا.
ويستدل هؤلاء بأَشياء من كلام ابن تيمية غلطوا في فهمها ، وأَظنهم لا يكفرون إلا من نص القرآن على كفره كفرعون. والنصوص لا تجيء بتعيين كل أَحد. يدرس باب (حكم المرتد) ولا يطبق على أَحد، هذه ضلالة عمياء وجهالة كبرى، بل يطبق بشرط.
ثم الذين توقفوا في تكفير المعين في الأَشياء التي قد يخفى دليلها فلا يكفر حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية من حيث الثبوت والدلالة فإذا أُوضحت له الحجة بالبيان الكافي كفر سواء فهم، أَو قال:
ما فهمت، أَو فهم وأَنكر، ليس كفر الكفار كله عن عناد.
وأَما ما علم بالضرورة أَن الرسول جاء به وخالفه فهذا يكفر بمجرد ذلك ولا يحتاج إلى تعريف سواء في الأصول أَو الفروع ما لم يكن حديث عهد بالإسلام.
والقسم الثالث أَشياء تكون غامضة فهذه لا يكفر الشخص فيها ولو بعدما أُقيمت عليه الأَدلة وسواء كانت في الفروع أَو الأُصول ومن أَمثلة ذلك الرجل الذي أَوصى أَهله أَن يحرقوه إذا مات.
وإمام الدعوة أَلف مؤلفًا في مسأَلة تكفير المعين وهو المسمى:
((مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد)) بين ووضح أَنه لا مناص من تكفير المعين بشروطه الشرعية.
ثم عند ذكر التكفير تعلم أَن الناس ثلاثة أَقسام: طرفان، ووسط طرف يكفر بمجرد المعاصي. هؤلاء هم الخوارج يخرجونه من الإيمان ويدخلونه في أَهل الكفران، والمعتزلة تخرجه من الإيمان ولا تدخله في الكفر، ولكنهم يحكمون بخلوده في النار. أَما أَهل الحق فلا يعتقدون ذلك في العصاة. ولا يخفى بطلان قول الخوارج والمعتزلة، كما لا يخفى بطلان قول من قال: إن من قال لا إله إلا الله فهو مسلم وإن فعل ما فعل. (تقرير)].
انتهى من " فتاوى الشيخ " - رحمه الله تعالى - .
وهذا كلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فيه رد على من استدل بكلام شيخ الإسلام السابق في العذر بالجهل مطلقا في الشرك الأكبر والمسائل الظاهرة! والصواب هو أن كلام شيخ الإسلام السابق الذي استدل به أخونا الفاضل أبو الحسن إنما هو في المسائل الخفية ، أما في المسائل الظاهرة فهو يوافق أئمة الدعوة النجدية ، وهم كلهم يوافقون السلف في ذلك ، وإليكم كلامه رحمه الله تعالى : 
[ وهذا إذا كان في المقالات الخفية فقد يقال‏:‏ إنه فيها مخطئ ضال، لم تقم عليه الحجة التي يكفر صاحبها، لكن ذلك يقع في طوائف منهم في الأمور الظاهرة التي تعلم العامة والخاصة من المسلمين أنها من دين المسلمين، بل اليهود والنصارى يعلمون أن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث بها، وكفر مخالفها؛ مثل أمره بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ونهيه عن عبادة أحد سوى الله من الملائكة والنبيين والشمس والقمر والكواكب والأصنام وغير ذلك، فإن هذا أظهر شعائر الإسلام، ومثل أمره بالصلوات الخمس، وإيجابه لها وتعظيم شأنها، ومثل معاداته لليهود والنصارى والمشركين والصابئين والمجوس، ومثل تحريم الفواحش والربا والخمر والميسر ونحو ذلك‏.‏ 
ثم تجد كثيرًا من رؤسائهم وقعوا في هذه الأمور، فكانوا مرتدين ]
انتهى من الفتاوى ج 4 ص 54
والله الموفق.

----------


## المغيرة

جزاك الله خيرا" الشيخ السلفي وقولك:العلم واليقين والصدق والاخلاص وغيرها من شروط الشهادة التي ذكرها العلماء هي لتنفع صاحبها عند الله وليس لنا إلا الظاهر سواء في الحكم علي المرء بالاسلام أو الكفر ...
نعم قولك صواب ليس لنا الى الظاهر ولكن اذا ظهر لنا نقض لشرط من هذه الشروط اخذنا به والذي قصدته أولئك الجهلة العابدين لغير الله أظهروا مايناقض شرط العلم بلا اله الا الله وهو عدم علمهم بمعناها.واذا اتفقنا أن الانسان يدخل الاسلام بعلمه بلا اله الا الله فكيف يكفر جاهلا"؟ مثلا" انسان  دخل الاسلام بقوله لااله الا الله بشروطها ومن أول شروطها العلم بها وهو (لامعبود بحق الا الله)علم أن الألهة التى تعبد من دون الله باطلة والمستحق للعبدة هو الله وحده وبعد ذلك كفر بدعائه لغير الله كيف يكون كفره جهلا".

----------


## الموحد السلفي

أخي الحبيب المغيرة  قولك : ولكن اذا ظهر لنا نقض لشرط من هذه الشروط اخذنا به..
نعم كيف ظهر  لنا ؟ ظهر بالشرك ... فالشرك امر ظاهر تعلق به الاحكام ، فإذا اشرك كان مشركا سواءا كان جاهلا أو عالما ...
المهم أن العلم والجهل لا تناط به الاحكام بل تناط بالاسباب الظاهرة من قول وعمل ..
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ورزقنا واياكم توفيقا وهدى

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

للمتابعة والقراءة

----------


## نضال مشهود

للفائدة

----------


## البيان الإسلامي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم وبعد..إذا رجعنا إلى الدين الذي تلقاه الصحابة ررر عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  نجد أنهم كفّروا المشرك لأنه أشرك ولم يلتفتوا لجهله أو علمه، ولم يقولوا أن المسألة نسبية أو خلافية يسعهم فيها الإجتهاد، أو يوكلوها لأهل العلم،  ولا نستطيع أن نتصور أنهم طلبوا من الناس العرب والأعاجم أن يقولوا: لا إله إلا الله لفظا بلا معنى صحيح، حتى إذا رأوا أحدهم يشرك بسبب أنهم لم يبينوا له حكموا بردته، هذا لم يحصل إطلاقا، ولو كان حقا لحصل الكثير منه، كما نرى اليوم.  
------------------------
موقع البيان الإسلامي
www.bayanislami.com
------------------------

----------


## أبو العباس المالكي

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المخلوقين و على آله...
إخواني الكرام... كنت أود إفراد هذه المسألة بموضوع خاص بعد الانتهاء من "شفاء السقام" لكن بما أن أخانا أبا الحسن الأثري ـ حفظه الله ـ فتحه فسأدلي بما يتسع لي فيه المقام و الله الموفق...
بداية أقول:
1ـ لا بد من استقراء جل كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ و رسائله الشخصية و كتب التاريخ التي أرخت لكيفية تطبيقه لأفكاره ك:"روضة الأفكار و الأفهام في تاريخ الشيخ الإمام و غزوات ذوي الإسلام" " المطبوع باسم" تاريخ نجد".
2ـ استقراء كتب ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ و كذلك سيرته مع خصومه و خصوصا الأخنائي و البكري ـ رحمهما الله ـ
3ـ عرض الأقوال على الكتاب و السنة و العمل القديم.{عمل السلف}
4ـ التجرد و عدم التعصب للآراء لأن الهدف هو عبادة الله تعالى لا عبادة العلماء.
ثم أقول:
إن المستقرئ لكتب شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ و الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ يجد فرقا كبيرا بين المنهجين في التكفير و العذر بالجهل, و لو حاول بعض الباحثين رد هذا الواقع [1] لكن الواقع كذلك, ولي أدلة كثيرة على ذلك بعد استقراء كبير لكتب أيمة الدعوة ابتداء "بالدرر السنية" {الطبعة الخيرية 16 مجلدا} إلى "مجموعة التوحيد النجدية"{تحقيق السيد رشيد رضا} إلى "الرسائل الشخصية"....إلخ مع مطالعة تاريخ الدعوة و قيام هذه الحركة التجديدية السلفية.و بعد استقراء لكل ما كتب في الموضوع تقريبا ككتب" الشيخ علي الخضير و أحمد الخالدي و ناصر الفهد و شروحات المحدث عبد الله السعد و أبي محمد المقدسي العتيبي...}
و من الطرف الآخر:"أبحاث عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف و عبد الله القرني سفر الحوالي.. }
أما أصحاب شيخ مشايخنا العلامة الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ فلا معرفة عندهم بالدعوة النجدية و أقوال أيمتها اللهم إلا الشيخ "محمد أبو رحيم" فيما أعلم.
المنتسبون للدعوة النجدية انقسموا فريقين:
الأول: يرى أن محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ يعذر بالجهل فيما يسمى أصل الدين[2] , و يؤولون كلامه الصريح في عدم الاعذار كي لا يتصادم ذلك مع منهج شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية الصريح في العذر بالجهل كما سيأتي.ومن هؤلاء الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي و تلميذه شيخ مشايخنا ابن عثيمين ومن بعدهما كعبد العزيز عبد اللطيف و عبد الله القرني و سفر الحوالي و أبي بصير الطرطوسي و أصحابهم.
الثاني:يرى أن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب لا يعذر بالجهل فيما يسمى أصل الدين كما صريح مذهبه, و يؤولون كلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ الصريح في العذر كي لا يتصادم مع كلام أيمة الدعوة, غعتقادا منهم أن مشايخ الدعوة هم من فهم حقيقة كلا ابن تيمية و ابن القيم كما هو صريح في كتبهم. و من هؤلاء الشيخ حمود بن عقلا الشعيبي و محمد بن إبراهيم آل اشيخ ـرحمهما الله ـ و علي الخضير و ناصر الفهد و أحمد الخالدي ـ فرج الله عنهم ـ و عبد الله السعد و اللجنة الدائمة و أبي محمد المقدسي ـ فك الله أسره ـ.
و ذهب بعض العلماء إلى التفريق بين المنهجين في التكفير منهم الشيخ أبو قتادة الفلسطيني و العلامة أبي حفص الرفيقي المدني و العلامة الحسن بن علي الكتاني ـ فرج الله عنهم ـ و قبلهم الامام محمد المنتصر الكتاني ـ رحمه الله ـ شيخ مشايخنا. وبعض علماء بلاد الحرمين على استحياء منهم لمخالفة السواد الأعظم. هذا فيما أعلم حتى هذه اللحظة. و الله أعلم.
الدليل على ما ذهبت إليه من هذه التقسيمات السالفة:
فتاوي الشيخين و سيرتهما...و كلام المقربين منهما....
نبدأ بفتاوي ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ:
صريح العذر في المسائل العلمية و العملية:
يقول ـ رحمه الله ـ:" الأقوال التي يكفر قائلها , قد يكون الرجل لم تبلغه النصوص الموجبة لمعرفة الحق, وقد تكون عنده, و لم تثبت عنده أو لم يتمكن من فهمها و قد يكون قد عرضت له شبهات يعذره الله بها فمن كان من المؤمنين مجتهدا في طلب الحق و أخطأ فإن الله يغفر له خطاياه كائنا ما كان سواء في المسائل النظرية أو العملية هذا الذي عليه أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم, و جماهير أيمة الاسلام.إ.هـ[3]
فابن تيمية لم يكن يفرق بين أصول الدين و فروع الدين. فالنجديون عندهم أن أصول الدين العبادة دون توحيد الأسماء و الصفات, فعند النجديين أن من صرف عبادة لغير الله فقد وأشرك{يعامل معاملة المشركين} فإن قامت عليه الحجة كفر{ يعامل معاملة الكفار المحاربين من قتل..} لأنهم يفرقون بين الشرك و الكفر. فمن أشرك فهو مشرك و بعد بلوغ الدعوة يصير كافرا. و لا أعلم من سبقهم إلى هذا التقسيم الخطير.
يقول ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ:" من دعا غير الله و حج إلى غير الله فهو مشرك و الذي فعله كفر, لكن قد لا يكون عالما بأن هذا شرك محرم كما أن كثيرا من الناس دخلوا في الاسلام من التتار و غيرهم و عندهم أصنام لهم يتقربون إليها و يعظمونها و لا يعلمون أن ذلك محرم في دين الاسلام, و يتقربون إلى النار أيضا , و لا يعلمون أن ذلك محرم  فكثير من أنواع الشرك قد يخفى على بعض من دخل الاسلام و لا يعلم أنه شرك.إ.هـ[4]
و يقول أيضا:" و كنت دائما أذكر هذا الحديث...فهذا رجل شك في قدرة الله و في إعادته إذا ذري, بل اعتقد أنه لا يعاد, وهذا كفر باتفاق المسلمين, لكن كانجاهلا لا يعلم ذلكوكان مؤمنا يخاف الله أن يعاقبه,فغفر له بذلك.إ.هـ[5]
و يقول أيضا:" إن نصوص الوعيد التي في الكتاب و السنة و نصوص الأئمة بالتكفير و التفسيق و نحو ذلك لا يستلزم ثبوت موجبها في حق المعين إلا إذا وجدت الشروط و انتفت الموانع  لا فرق في ذلك بين الأصول و الفروع..."إ.هـ[6]
يتبع..... إن شاء الله تعالى
و الله الموفق
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ
[1]: هو الدكتور الفاضل عبد العزيز العبد اللطيف ـ حفطه الله ـ في كتابه الحافل:"دعاوي المناوئين"
[2]:تقسيم الدين إلى أصول و فروع تقسيم بدعي إن بنيت عليه أحكام شرعية,كما بين ذلك ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ كما سيأتي.
[3]:مجموع الفتاوي{33\326}.
[4]:"الرد على الأخنائي{ص:61ـ62}.
[5]:"الفتاوي{3\231}
[6]:"الفتاوي{10\372} و بتوسع{12\479ـ501}

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للربط...!

----------


## عبد فقير

كنت قد سمعت من فضيلة الشيخ ياسر برهامى أن الذى يفعل الشرك من المسلمين لا يكفر حتى تقام عليه الحجة ولا يسمى مشركا أيضا بخلاف المشركين الذىن لم تقم عليهم الحجةفإنهم يسمون مشركين لماذا؟قال الشيخ لأن المسلم عنده المعنى الإجمالى للا إله إلا الله أما أهل الفترة الذين يطلق عليهم الشرك ليس عندهم المعنى الإجمالى فإن المسلم الواقع فى عبادة القبور لايعلم أن هذه عبادة مع أنه يقول أن العبادة لاتكون إلا لله أما المشرك الذى لم تقم عليه الحجة مثل قوم نوح قبل أن يأتيهم نوح عليه السلام يقولون نحن نعبد غير الله وغير الله يستحق العبادة لأنهم وسطاء بيننا وبين الله  فالمسلم الذى يقول أنا أعبد غير الله فهو مشرك عند الشيخ ياسر برهامى وإن كان جاهلا لأنه نقض المعنى الإجمالى أما الآخر من المسلمين فهو لايعلم أن هذه عبادة أصلا . وقال أن كلام الشيخ ابن باز وابن جبرين والفوزان وصالح آل الشيخ خطأ فى تسميتهم الجاهل مشركا وإن لم تقم عليهم الحجة.

----------


## أبو موسى

> كنت قد سمعت من فضيلة الشيخ ياسر برهامى أن الذى يفعل الشرك من المسلمين لا يكفر حتى تقام عليه الحجة ولا يسمى مشركا أيضا بخلاف المشركين الذىن لم تقم عليهم الحجةفإنهم يسمون مشركين لماذا؟قال الشيخ لأن المسلم عنده المعنى الإجمالى للا إله إلا الله أما أهل الفترة الذين يطلق عليهم الشرك ليس عندهم المعنى الإجمالى فإن المسلم الواقع فى عبادة القبور لايعلم أن هذه عبادة مع أنه يقول أن العبادة لاتكون إلا لله أما المشرك الذى لم تقم عليه الحجة مثل قوم نوح قبل أن يأتيهم نوح عليه السلام يقولون نحن نعبد غير الله وغير الله يستحق العبادة لأنهم وسطاء بيننا وبين الله  فالمسلم الذى يقول أنا أعبد غير الله فهو مشرك عند الشيخ ياسر برهامى وإن كان جاهلا لأنه نقض المعنى الإجمالى أما الآخر من المسلمين فهو لايعلم أن هذه عبادة أصلا . وقال أن كلام الشيخ ابن باز وابن جبرين والفوزان وصالح آل الشيخ خطأ فى تسميتهم الجاهل مشركا وإن لم تقم عليهم الحجة.


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

تسمية من عبد غير الله مشركا ولو كان جاهلا لم يتفرد به بن باز والجبرين وووو بل هو قول جميع السلف وهو قول شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية وأئمة الدعوة.

قال العلامة الألوسي : وتسمية من عبد غير الله مسلماً فهو إلى أن يعالج عقله أحوج منه إلى أن يقام عليه الدليل. 

وقال بن تيمية رحمه الله: (ومنهم من يطلب من الميت ما يطلب من الله فيقول: اغفر لي وارزقني وانصرني، ونحو ذلك، كما يقول المصلي في صلاته لله تعالى، إلى أمثال هذه الأمور التي لا يشك من عرف دين الإسلام أنها مخالفة لدين المرسلين أجمعين، فإنها من الشرك الذي حرمه الله ورسوله، بل من الشرك الذي قاتل عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المشركين، وأن أصاحبها إن كانوا معذورين بالجهل، وأن الحجة لم تقم عليهم، كما يعذر من لم يبعث إليه رسول، كما قال الله تعالى: {وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا}، وإلا كانوا مستحقين من عقوبة الدنيا ما يستحقه أمثالهم من المشركين، قال تعالى: {{فلا تجعلوا لله أنداداً وأنتم تعلمون}، وفي الحديث: "إن الشرك في هذه الأمة أخفى من دبيب النمل"، والذين يؤمنون بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ إذا تبين لأحدهم حقيقة ما جاء به الرسول، وتبين أنه مشرك، فإنه يتوب إلى الله ويجدد إسلامه، فيسلم إسلاماً يتوب فيه من هذا الشرك . )

ـ ويقول ابن تيمية: " من دعا غير الله، وحج إلى غير الله هو أيضاً مشرك، والذي فعله كفر، لكن قد لا يكون عالماً بأن هذا شرك محرم، كما أن كثيراً من الناس دخلوا في الإسلام من التتار وغيرهم، وعندهم أصنام لهم، صغار من لبد وغيره، وهم يتقربون إليها ويعظمونها، ولا يعلمون أن ذلك محرم في دين الإسلام، ويتقربون إلى النار أيضاً، ولا يعلمون أن ذلك محرم، فكثير من أنواع الشرك قد يخفى على بعض من دخل في الإسلام ولا يعلم أنه شرك، فهذا ضال، وعمله الذي أشرك فيه باطل، لكن لا يستحق العقوبة حتى تقوم عليه الحجة".

ـ قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: (والإسلام هو توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له والإيمان برسوله واتباعه فيما جاء به، وما لم يأتِ العبد بهذا؛ فليس بمسلم، وإن لم يكن كافراً معانداً، فهو كافر جاهل، وغاية هذه الطبقة؛ أنهم كفار وجهال غير معاندين، وعدم عنادهم لا يخرجهم عن كونهم كفاراً. 

ـ وقال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله : ( فجنس هؤلاء المشركين، وأمثالهم، ممن يعبد الأولياء، والصالحين، نحكم بأنهم مشركون ونرى كفرهم، إذا قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية)

ـ وقال الشيخ إسحاق في رسالته "تكفير المعين"، فقال: (بلغنا وسمعنا من فريق ممن يدعي العلم والدين، وممن هو بزعمه مؤتم بالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب؛ أن من أشرك بالله وعبد الأوثان لا يطلق عليه الكفر والشرك بعينه، وذلك أن بعض من شافهني منهم بذلك سمع من بعض الإخوان؛ أنه أطلق الشرك والكفر على رجل دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واستغاث به، فقال له الرجل: لا تطلق عليه الكفر حتى تُعرّفه.
إلى أن قال: (... وعند التحقيق لا يكفّرون المشرك إلا بالعموم وفيما بينهم يتورعون عن ذلك، ثم دبت بدعتهم وشبهتهم، حتى راجت على من هو من خواص الإخوان، وذلك - والله أعلم - بسبب ترك كتب الأصول وعدم الاعتناء بها، وعدم الخوف من الزيغ، رغبوا عن رسائل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قدس الله روحه ورسائل بنيه، فإنها كفيلة بتبيين جميع هذه الشبه جداً كما سيمر، ومن له أدنى معرفة إذا رأى حال الناس اليوم ونظر إلى اعتقاد المشايخ المذكورين تحير جداً، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وذلك أن بعض من أشرنا إليه بحثته عن هذه المسألة فقال: نقول لأهل هذه القباب الذين يعبدونها ومن فيها؛ فعلك هذا شرك وليس هو بمشرك...).إلى أن قال: (... وذكر الذي حدثني عن هذا؛ أنه سأله بعض الطلبة عن ذلك وعن مستدله فقال: نكفّر النوع ، ولا نعين الشخص إلا بعد التعريف، ومستندنا ما رأيناه في بعض رسائل الشيخ محمد قدس الله روحه؛ على أنه امتنع من تكفير من عبد قبة الكواز وعبد القادر من الجهال لعدم من ينبههم -إلى أن قال رحمه الله-: (... ولا نقول إلا ما قال مشايخنا الشيخ محمد في "إفادة المستفيد" وحفيده - أي الشيخ عبد اللطيف وقد تقدم كلامه في النقل الثاني - في رده على العراقي، وكذلك هو قول أئمة الدين قبلهم، ومما هو معلوم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام؛ أن المرجع في مسائل أصول الدين إلى الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة المعتبر، وهو ما كان عليه الصحابة، وليس المرجع إلى عالم بعينه في ذلك، فمن تقرر عنده هذا الأصل تقريراً لا يدفعه شبهة وأخذ بشراشير قلبه، هان عليه ما قد يراه من الكلام المشتبه في بعض مصنفات أئمته، إذ لا معصوم إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومسألتنا هذه هي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له والبراءة من عبادة ما سواه، أن من عبد مع الله غيره فقد أشرك الشرك الأكبر الذي ينقل عن الملة، هي أصل الأصول، وبها أرسل الله الرسل وأنزل الكتب، وقامت على الناس الحجة بالرسول والقرآن، وهكذا تجد الجواب من أئمة الدين في ذلك الأصل عند تكفير من أشرك بالله، فإنه يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل، لا يذكرون التعريف في مسائل الأصول، إنما يذكرون التعريف في المسائل الخفية التي قد يخفى دليلها على بعض المسلمين، كمسائل نازع فيها بعض أهل البدع كالقدرية والمرجئة، أو في مسائل خفية كالصرف والعطف، وكيف يعرفون عباد القبور وهم ليسوا بمسلمين، ولا يدخلون في مسمى الإسلام، وهل يبقى مع الشرك عمل والله تعالى يقول: {لا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط}؟!)، ثم ذكر آيات.
ـ وقال الشيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ رحمهم الله "منهاج التأسيس" [28] عند كلامه على "الطبقة السابعة عشرة": (مع أن العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله جزم بكفر المقلدين لشيوخهم في المسائل الظاهرة، إذا تمكنوا من طلب الحق ومعرفته وتأهلوا لذلك فأعرضوا ولم يلتفتوا، ومن لم يتمكن ولم يتأهل لمعرفة ما جاءت به الرسل فهو عنده من جنس أهل الفترة ممن لم تبلغه دعوة رسول من الرسل، وكلا النوعين لا يحكم بإسلامهم ولا يدخلون في مسمى المسلمين، حتى عند من لم يكفر بعضهم...). إلى أن قال: (... أما الشرك؛ فهو يصدق عليهم واسمه يتناولهم، وأي إسلام يبقى مع مناقضة أصله وقاعدته الكبرى؛ شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله) اهـ



فتسمية من عبد غير الله مسلما من البدع المحدثة ولا تعرف عن أحد من السلف

وأنصحك بالرجوع إلى رسالة تكفير المعين للشيخ إسحاق حفيد الشيخ محمد فقد بين مذهب أئمة الدين في المسألة

----------


## عبد فقير

شيخنا الكريم المخالف يقول أن الإمام المجدد يقول(نحكم بأنهم مشركون ونرى كفرهم إذا قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية)أى أنه لابد من الحجة الرسالية لماذا؟1_لنحكم أنهم مشركون2_لنرى كفرهم وأتمنى لو تستفيض فى الكلام على هذه النقطة أكثر بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو موسى

> شيخنا الكريم المخالف يقول أن الإمام المجدد يقول(نحكم بأنهم مشركون ونرى كفرهم إذا قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية)أى أنه لابد من الحجة الرسالية لماذا؟1_لنحكم أنهم مشركون2_لنرى كفرهم وأتمنى لو تستفيض فى الكلام على هذه النقطة أكثر بارك الله فيك


عن أبناء الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وحمد بن ناصر قالوا في "الدرر [10/136 – 138] " لما سئلوا؛ أن المؤمن بالله ورسوله إذا قال أو فعل ما يكون كفرا جهلا منه بذلك فلا تكفرونه حتى تقوم عليه الحجة الرسالية فهل لو قتل من هذا حالة قبل ظهور هذه الدعوة موضوع أولا؟ 
فأجابوا قائلين : إذا كان يعمل بالكفر والشرك لجهله أو عدم من ينبهه لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة، ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم ، بل نقول عمله هذا كفر يبيح المال والدم، وإن كنا لا نحكم على هذا الشخص لعدم قيام الحجة عليه، ولا يقال؛ إن لم يكن كافرا فهو مسلم، بل نقول؛ عمله عمل الكفار وإطلاق الحكم على هذا الشخص بعينه متوقف على بلوغ الحجة الرسالية، وقد ذكر أهل العلم؛ أن أصحاب الفترات يمتحنون يوم القيامة في العرصات ولم يجعلوا حكمه حكم الكفار ولا حكم الأبرار) 


وهذا نص صريح من أئمة الدعوة في المسألة
فمن عبد غير الله فهو كافر في أحكام الدنيا أما في الآخرة فحقيقة أمره إلى الله

وجاء في الدرر : من مات من أهل الشرك، قبل بلوغ هذه الدعوة، فالذي يحكم عليه: أنه إذا كان معروفا بفعل الشرك، ويدين به، ومات على ذلك، فهذا ظاهره أنه مات على الكفر، ولا يدعى له، ولا يضحى له، ولا يتصدق عنه؛ وأما حقيقة أمره، فإلى الله تعالى، فإن كان قد قامت عليه الحجة في حياته وعاند، فهذا كافر في الظاهر والباطن، وإن كان لم تقم عليه الحجة فأمره إلى الله تعالى. وأما سبه ولعنه فلا يجوز، بل لا يجوز سب الأموات مطلقا، كما في صحيح البخاري، عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا تسبوا الأموات، فإنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا" ، إلا إن كان أحدا من أئمة الكفر، وقد اغتر الناس به، فلا بأس بسبه إذا كان فيه مصلحة دينية، والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد فقير

هم يقولون أن هذا خطأمن أئمة الدعوةومخالف لكلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

أخي : أبو العباس المالكي نقلت أن الشيخ سفر الحوالي حفظه الله يعذر بالجهل , فهل تكرمت بالإحالة لأني وقفت على كلام له يخالف ما ذكرت عنه و ذلك في مقدمة شرحه للطحاوية و اليك هذا المقطع :
وهناك ما لا يعذر بجهله أحد من الْمُسْلِمِينَ، فإن كَانَ بإمكانه أن يعلم وجوب الصلاة وفرضية الصلاة وأعرض عنه ولم يبال به، فإنه لا يعذر بجهله هذا في الأصول، أما في الفروع فإنه يُعاقب؛ لأنه فرط ولم يتعلم ما يجب عليه من شعب الإيمان، فعلى حسب قدرته وطاقته يعاقب مادام بإمكانه أن يتعلم، أما من ليس بإمكانه أن يتعلم فلا يُكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها.

----------


## أبو شعيب

> شيخنا الكريم المخالف يقول أن الإمام المجدد يقول(نحكم بأنهم مشركون ونرى كفرهم إذا قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية)أى أنه لابد من الحجة الرسالية لماذا؟1_لنحكم أنهم مشركون2_لنرى كفرهم وأتمنى لو تستفيض فى الكلام على هذه النقطة أكثر بارك الله فيك


لعلك أخطأت فهم العبارة .. ولعل ذلك ناجم عن اختفاء علامات الترقيم .

هذا هو قوله مع زيادة فاصلة : ( نحكم بأنهم مشركون ، ونرى كفرهم إذا قامت عليهم الحجة الرسالية ) .. فهو يحكم عليهم بأنهم مشركون ابتداء .. ولا يرى كفرهم حتى تقوم عليهم الحجة .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد فقير

سيقول المخالف وهل الشيخ هو الذى وضع الفاصلة؟ وهناك أمر آخر شيخنا الكريم هم يضربون مثلا ويقولون رجل يشرب الخمر ويعلم أنها خمر وإن لم يكن يعرف حرمتها هذا هو المشرك عندهم لماذا ؟ لأنه يعلم أنها عبادة لغير الله وإن كان لايعلم أن الله حرم العبادة لغيره فهؤلاء هم أهل الفترة أما المسلم فإنه يشبه الرجل الذى يشرب الخمر وهو لا يعلم أنها خمر ويعلم أن شرب الخمر حرام فهذا عنده العلم الإجمالى للتوحيدولكنه لا يعلم أن هذا شرك أما الأول وهم أهل الفترة فيعلمون أن ما يفعلونه شرك وعبادة لغير الله ولكن لايعلمون حرمته (أرجو من مشايخنا التركيز على هذه النقطة بالذات فهذه هى نقطة الفيصل معهم)

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

> سيقول المخالف وهل الشيخ هو الذى وضع الفاصلة؟ وهناك أمر آخر شيخنا الكريم هم يضربون مثلا ويقولون رجل يشرب الخمر ويعلم أنها خمر وإن لم يكن يعرف حرمتها هذا هو المشرك عندهم لماذا ؟ لأنه يعلم أنها عبادة لغير الله وإن كان لايعلم أن الله حرم العبادة لغيره فهؤلاء هم أهل الفترة أما المسلم فإنه يشبه الرجل الذى يشرب الخمر وهو لا يعلم أنها خمر ويعلم أن شرب الخمر حرام فهذا عنده العلم الإجمالى للتوحيدولكنه لا يعلم أن هذا شرك أما الأول وهم أهل الفترة فيعلمون أن ما يفعلونه شرك وعبادة لغير الله ولكن لايعلمون حرمته (أرجو من مشايخنا التركيز على هذه النقطة بالذات فهذه هى نقطة الفيصل معهم)


الذين أشركوا بالله من قبل لم يكونوا يعتقدون أن أعمالهم شركية فقد قال الله عنهم "ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى" و هذا حال عباد القبور عندنا
و هل تعتقد أن النصارى و اليهود يعتقدون أنهم مشركون  لا يا أخي إنهم بشركياتهم و كفرهم يظنون أننا نحن الكفار , إذن فالتمثيل الذي ضربته غير سليم والله أعلم و سأنقل لك نقلا طيبا لأخينا محمد البراك من منتدى أنا المسلم يوضح الصورة بدقة و اختصار مع ذكر مذاهب الناس في المسألة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

و هذا هو النقل عن الاخ محمد البراك 
هذه المسائل من أشد المسائل إثارة بين طلبة العلم ، فقد كثر فيها النقاش ، والأخذ والرد ، بل وأحياناً الوصف بالبدعة ، والخروج عن السنة ، وهي مسألة اختلف فيها أهل العالم في الوقت الحاضر ، وتنحصر في ثلاثة أقوال لكل قول منها إمام قائل بها ، مُعترف بفضله ، وعلمه ، وإن خولف في بعض المسائل ، ربما منها هذه المسألة :

فالرأي الأول : وهو أسهلها ، يقول أنه يسمى مسلم ، ولا يخرج عن الملة حتى تقام عليه الحجة ، ودليلهم قول الله عز وجل (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا) ، وعموم الإعذار بالجهل واعتباره في الأصل ، وهذا رأي الشيخ عبد الرحمن البراك ، والشيخ سليمان العلوان .

الرأي الثاني : وهو أن يقال : هو مشرك ، ولا يسمى مسلماً ، ويعامل في الدنيا معاملة المشركين من ناحية عدم تغسيله ، ولا تكفينه ، ولا الصلاة عليه ، والدعاء له ، لكنه لا يقتل ولا يقاتل ما دام حياً حتى تقام عليه الحجة ، وإن مات على شركه ، ووصف الجهل قائم به فأمره إلى الله ، لا نجزم له بشيء ، وهذا رأي أئمة الدعوة النجدية ، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، وصالح الفوزان ، والشيخ حمود العقلاء - رحمه الله - وغيرهم كالشيخ علي الخضير ، وناصر الفهد ، وأحمد الخالدي - فرج الله كربتهم - .

وأدلتهم على ذلك قول الله عز وجل (لم يكن اللذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة) ، وقول الله عز وجل (وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه .. الآية) فسماهم مشركين قبل أن تأتيهم البينة ، وقبل أن يسمعوا كلام الله !

وكونهم لا يرتبون على ذلك قتلاً ، ولا قتالاً ، ولا تعذيباً فلأن الله عز وجل يقول (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً) .

وقولهم هذا مبني على التفريق بين الأسماء والأحكام ، وأنه قد يثبت الاسم لكن لا يثبته حكمه المترتب عليه ، ولهم في ذلك دليل ظاهر ، وهو حديث عبد بن زمعه ، لما اختلف ابن وليدة زمعة ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (لك يا ‏ ‏عبد بن زمعة ‏ ‏الولد ‏ ‏للفراش ‏ ‏وللعاهر ‏ ‏الحجر ثم قال ‏ ‏لسودة بنت زمعة ‏ ‏احتجبي منه لما رأى من شبهه ‏ ‏بعتبة ‏ ‏فما رآها حتى لقي الله) فهنا أثبت الأسم (الأخوة) لعبد بن زمعة لكن نفا حكم الأخوة ، وهو (المحرمية) فأمر سودة بالاحتجاب عنه لما رأى من الشبه !

فكذا في مسألة الشرك ، أثبت اسم الشرك لما نراه واقعاً فيه من الشرك الصريح ، ونفي الحكم ، لشبة الجهل المانعة من العذاب .

وهذا عندي الرأي الذي تجتمع عليه الأدلة ، والذي أجابه أصحابه عن كافة حجج المخالفين .

الرأي الثالث : - وهو أشدها - يرون أنهم كفار ، مشركون ، في الدنيا والآخرة ، مستحقون للعذاب فمن مات كافراً .
وهو رأي لبعض المشايخ ، وإن كانوا قلة وهم : الشيخ العلاّمة عبد الله الغنيمان ، والشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد ، والشيخ أبو محمد المقدسي ، وينقل عن ابن عبد البر ، ولكني لم أطلع عليه .

ومدار أدلتهم تدور على حجية الميثاق الذي أخذه الله على بني آدم ، وعدم تصحيح أحاديث الفترة ، ويجيبون عن قوله عز وجل (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا) أن هذا العذاب خاص بالدنيا ، أي أن الله لا يعذب أحداً في الدنيا عذاباً عاماً حتى يبعث لهم رسولاً - هكذا قال لي الشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان لما دارسته المسألة - .

والصواب أن يقال في الميثاق أنه حجة بذاته على استحقاق العذاب ، وأن الله عز وجل من حبه للإعذار لعباده جعل عدم إقامة الحجة مانعاً من استحقاق العذاب ، وإلا فهو حجة بالغة على بني آدم يستحقون بها وحدها العذاب ، وهذا قرر - أعني أن الميثاق حجة لوحدة - ابن القيّم في الروح .

هذا ما تيسرت كتابته حالياً

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> و هذا هو النقل عن الاخ محمد البراك 
> 
> الرأي الثاني : وهو أن يقال : هو مشرك ، ولا يسمى مسلماً ، ويعامل في الدنيا معاملة المشركين من ناحية عدم تغسيله ، ولا تكفينه ، ولا الصلاة عليه ، والدعاء له ، لكنه لا يقتل ولا يقاتل ما دام حياً حتى تقام عليه الحجة ، وإن مات على شركه ، ووصف الجهل قائم به فأمره إلى الله ، لا نجزم له بشيء ، وهذا رأي أئمة الدعوة النجدية ، والشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز ، وصالح الفوزان ، والشيخ حمود العقلاء - رحمه الله - وغيرهم كالشيخ علي الخضير ، وناصر الفهد ، وأحمد الخالدي - فرج الله كربتهم - .
> وأدلتهم على ذلك قول الله عز وجل (لم يكن اللذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة) ، وقول الله عز وجل (وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه .. الآية) فسماهم مشركين قبل أن تأتيهم البينة ، وقبل أن يسمعوا كلام الله !
> وكونهم لا يرتبون على ذلك قتلاً ، ولا قتالاً ، ولا تعذيباً فلأن الله عز وجل يقول (وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً) .
> وقولهم هذا مبني على التفريق بين الأسماء والأحكام ، وأنه قد يثبت الاسم لكن لا يثبته حكمه المترتب عليه ، ولهم في ذلك دليل ظاهر ، وهو حديث عبد بن زمعه ، لما اختلف ابن وليدة زمعة ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (لك يا ‏ ‏عبد بن زمعة ‏ ‏الولد ‏ ‏للفراش ‏ ‏وللعاهر ‏ ‏الحجر ثم قال ‏ ‏لسودة بنت زمعة ‏ ‏احتجبي منه لما رأى من شبهه ‏ ‏بعتبة ‏ ‏فما رآها حتى لقي الله) فهنا أثبت الأسم (الأخوة) لعبد بن زمعة لكن نفا حكم الأخوة ، وهو (المحرمية) فأمر سودة بالاحتجاب عنه لما رأى من الشبه !
> فكذا في مسألة الشرك ، أثبت اسم الشرك لما نراه واقعاً فيه من الشرك الصريح ، ونفي الحكم ، لشبة الجهل المانعة من العذاب .
> وهذا عندي الرأي الذي تجتمع عليه الأدلة ، والذي أجابه أصحابه عن كافة حجج المخالفين .


قال بن حزم-رحمه الله-(مراتب الإجماع :202):
 واتفقوا علي تسمية اليهود والنصاري كفارا,واختلفوا في تسميتهم مشركين, واتفقوا أن من عداهم من أهل الحرب يسمون مشركين 

وقال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أخي الكريم..الذي يسأل أخانا الحبيب أبا العباس... فالأخ لن يجيبك الان ..فهو بعيد عن النت من مدة,,,فلاتنسى اخاك من دعوة في ظهر الغيب..

----------


## عبد فقير

الأخ الشاوى هؤلاء المشركون يعلمون أنهم يعبدون غير الله فقالوا(ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى)أما المسلم فيقول أنا لا أعبد إلا الله    إخوانى ركزوا على هذه النقطة بالذات ومن عنده اعتراض فليرد ولا تأتوا بنقولات عن العذر أو عدمه

----------


## عبد فقير

هل من مجيب

----------


## عبد فقير

أرجو الرد بسرعة

----------


## عبد فقير

الرد يا إخوة

----------


## سـهل

> الأخ الشاوى هؤلاء المشركون يعلمون أنهم يعبدون غير الله فقالوا(ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى)أما المسلم فيقول أنا لا أعبد إلا الله    إخوانى ركزوا على هذه النقطة بالذات ومن عنده اعتراض فليرد ولا تأتوا بنقولات عن العذر أو عدمه


وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَيْنَ شُرَكَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ (22) ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِتْنَتُهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا وَاللَّهِ رَبِّنَا مَا كُنَّا مُشْرِكِينَ (23) انْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (24) (الانعام)

----------


## عبد فقير

أخى هم يعلمووووووووووو  ووووووون أنهم يعبدون غير الله وإن كانوا لا يعلمون أنهم مشركين فضيعوا المعنى الإجمالى للا إله إلا الله أما المسلم فهو يجههههههههههههه  هههل أنه يعبد غيرالله هذا هو الفرق

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

أخي العبد الفقير و كلنا فقراء لله 
تنبه جيدا إلى ما تكتب إذا كنت حقا طالبا للحق في المسألة ، فقد ضربت مثالا و جزمت أن :



> أما الأول وهم أهل الفترة فيعلمون أن ما يفعلونه شرك وعبادة لغير الله


فلما جاءك الرد و خاصة رد الاخ سهل ، قلت :أنهم يعبدون غير الله وإن كانوا لا يعلمون أنهم مشركين 
و يبدو أن هناك خلل ما أو أن الشبهة قوية عليك فعليك بكشف الشبهات .
و لا بأس أن نكمل الحوار ما دام هناك رغبة - أظنها صادقة - للوصول الى الراجح في المسالة .
تنبه يا أخي : أن المشركين اللأوائل قالوا : ما نعبدهم إلا ..... و لم يقولوا  : ما أشركنا بالله إلا ...  ـــــــــــــ (1)
المشركين المتأخرين قالوا : ما ندعوهم إلا .... و لم يقولوا : ما أشركنا بالله إلا ...  ـــــــــــــ (2)
و فاضل مثلك يعلم أن : الدعاء عبادة و الذبح عبادة و ... ــــــــ (3)
فالحاصل عند جمع 2 + 3 نحصل على : ما نعبدهم الا ...
و المحصلة أنه لا فرق بين الصورتين و تمثيلهم بعيد لا يصح بحال إلا إذا غابت المفاهيم 
و أعتذر لكل الاخوة عن حشر الاسلوب الرياضي في المسائل الشرعية إذ أنه قد يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية و لكني لمست في الاخ الفقير هذه الحاجة للاقناع فحاولت على مضض و لكن الرجوع الى التعبير الشرعي لتوضيح المسائل الشرعية هو الاصل و سأنقل لك كلاما طيبا لاهل العلم

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

قال شيخ الاسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :فإن قال:
.... الكفار يريدون منهم. وأنا أشهد أن الله هو النافع الضار المدبر، لا أريد إلا منه، والصالحون ليس لهم من الأمر شيء، ولكن أقصدهم أرجو من الله شفاعتهم، فالجواب أن هذا قول الكفار سواء بسواء، واقرأ عليه قوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلاّ لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى} 3. 
وقوله تعالى: {وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ} 4. 
واعلم أن هذه الشبه الثلاث هي أكبر ما عندهم. 
فإذا عرفت أن الله وضحها لنا في كتابه، وفهمتها فهما جيدا، فما بعدها أيسر منها. 
هذا نقل مقتطع من الاول و الاخر فعليك بالكتاب لتستفيد أكثر

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

معذرة الكتاب هو كشف الشبهات قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : (ولهذا كان كل من لم يعبد الله فلا بد أن يكون عابدا لغيره يعبد غيره فيكون مشركا وليس في بني آدم قسم ثالث بل إما موحد أو مشرك أو من خلط هذا بهذا كالمبدلين من أهل الملل والنصارى ومن أشبههم من الضلال المنتسبين إلى الإسلام )الفتاوى 14/284,282 .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

و أختم مشاركتي بهذا النقل لاحد الاخوة في منتدى انا المسلم علها تكون مسك الختام فتأملها جيدا و الله هو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل 
مما يجدر بالذكر إعتراض البعض بأن ثبوت اسم الشرك للمشرك قبل الرسالة مع الجهل أو العلم لا يلزم منه ثبوته بعد الرسالة للمسلمين المقرين اصلا بالرسالة والذين ثبت لهم عقد الإسلام ثم اشركوا بعد ذلك ...
أقول إن هذا الإعتراض قد يكون وجيها إذا كان الكلام عن شريعة من الشرائع التي جائت بها الرسل ،فمن المعلوم ان شرائع الأنبياء والرسل عليهم جميعا وعلى نبينا وآله وصحبه الصلاة والسلام مختلفة عن بعضها لقوله سبحانه " لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا" وحينئذ قد يقال " شرع من قبلنا ليس شرعا لنا "أو غير ذلك 
اما ما نحن بصدده أقصد الكلام عن ( التوحيد والشرك ) فهو مما تتفق فيه جميع الرسالات فهو الإسلام العام الذي خاطب به جميع الرسل اقوامهم وهو أصل الدين وهو إخلاص العبادة لله تعالى قال سبحانه :
"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ " 
وقال سبحانه " ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت " 
هذا في إثبات التوحيد ووجوب عبادة الله وحده اما في الشرك فقال سبحانه مخاطبا رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم :
" وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ"
وقال سبحانه "ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون "
بل إن المقررات لدينا ومن أصول عقيدتنا وديننا من أن الشرك مما لا يغفره الله وأنه يخلد في النار قد جاء في سياق مخاطبة أهل الكتاب وعلى لسان عيسى عليه وعلى نبينا أفضل الصلاة والسلام قال تعالى :
" يأيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بمانزلنا مصدقاً لما معكم من قبل أن نطمس وجوهاً فنردها على أدبارها أو نلعنهم كما لعنا اصحاب السبت وكان أمر الله مفعولاً * إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا "
وقال سبحانه "وقال المسيح يا بني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار "
ولهذا لما ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله طبقة المقلدين وجهال الكفرة حيث قال : (طبقة المقلدين وجهال الكفرة وأتباعهم وحميرهم الذين هم معهم تبعا لهم يقولون إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على أسوة بهم ومع هذا فهم متاركون لأهل الإسلام غير محاربين لهم كنساء المحاربين وخدمهم وأتباعهم الذين لم ينصبوا أنفسهم لما نصبت له أولئك أنفسهم من السعي في إطفاء نور الله وهدم دينه وإخماد كلماته بل هم بمنزلة الدواب وقد اتفقت الأمة على أن هذه الطبقة كفار وإن كانوا جهالا مقلدين لرؤسائهم.. ) قرر بعد ذلك رجوع هذا الكفر لحقيقة الإسلام الواحدة والمتفق عليها بين جميع الأمم فقال ( والإسلام هو توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له والإيمان بالله وبرسوله واتباعه فيما جاء به فما لم يأت العبد بهذا فليس بمسلم وإن لم يكن كافرا معاندا فهو كافر جاهل ... ) فإذا اشرك المسلم وعبد غير الله تقليدا واتباعا لغيره من الآباء أو الرؤساء فنقول مثل ما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله انه لم يأت بحقيقة دين الإسلام القائم على توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له والإيمان بالله وبرسوله واتباعه فيما جاء به فما لم يأت العبد بهذا فليس بمسلم وإن لم يكن كافرا معاندا فهو كافر جاهل ..
ولذا فإن الإعتراض على ان بعض الايات أو اقوال بعض العلماء في الكفار الأصليين أو فيمن قبلنا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين ليس بوجيها او محل نظر ..

والله أعلم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

الكلام على اذلي يشهد الشهادتين اي مسلم في الاصل هل يُعذر باللجهل ان وقع في الكفر جهلا ام لا؟ هذا هو السؤال وللاسف نجد بعضهم يسال عن النصراني او اليهودي اذلي وقع فيما وقع فيه بالجهل هناك فرق كبير جدا لان الفرق بين الاول ان الاصل فيه انه مسلم والثاني الاصل فيه الكفر لان الاول يقول لك انا مسلم والثاني لا يتصور ابدا ان يقول لك انا مسلم فبارك الله فيكم فرقوا بين الامرين 
والمسالة الثانية : ان كلام شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية واضح كوضوح الشمس وهو انه يرى العذر بالجهل في الاصول والفروع و لا يفرق بينهما.
اخي ابا محمد كلام الشيخ سفر في الذي تهاون في تعلم دينه وله امكانيات ومع ذلك اهمل هذا فهذا ان وقع في شيء فلا يعذر وكنت سمعت كلام للشيخ صالح الفوزان يفرق فيه بين المكان والمكان فمثلا فالذي يعيش في بلد انتشر فيه العلم وانتشر فيه التوحيد فحكمه شيء وبين اذلي يعيش في مكان قد انتشر فيه الجهل وتربى على زيارة القبور ويظن ان هذا شرع الله وهناك من المضللين من يستدل لهم بالياات والاحاديث على فعلهم فهذا يختلف حكمه على الاخر.
لكن للاسف بعض الناس يعيش في بلد قد من الله عليهم بالتوحيد والعلماء يناقش مثل هذه المسائل بناء على البيئة التي يعيش فيها اقول له: اخرج الى البلاد الاخرى اذهبوا انقذوا الناس من تلك الخرافات والخزعبلات لما تجد انسان يصلي خمس صلوات ويصوم رمضان ويحج ويزكي ماله ويقرا القرآن ويتصدق ويذكر الله ثم يذهب ويستغيث بفلان من الاموات جهلا منه فتاتي انت تحكم على ان هذا مشرك يجب قتله!! بالله عليكم اما نتقي الله 
عوض ما نجلس ساعات نناقش هذه المسائل لماذا لا نذهب ندعو هؤلاء الى التوحيد ونبين لهم
والله سبب انتشار الشرك في الامة الاسلامية تقصير الدعاة وسكوت العلماء الله المستعان 
نسينا اصل الدعوة وهو اننا بُعثنا لهداية البشرية لا الحكم عليهم وتصنيفهم عوض ما نحكم على هذا بانه مشرك نبين له اولا ندعوه الى الله ونعلمه ونظهر له ان هذا شرك بالله فبعد ذلك ان ابى واستكبر فشيء اخر.كذلك كنتم فمن الله عليكم.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

قال الامام محمد بن العثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه على علم الاصول صفحة 185 ما نصه:
لو ان رجلا وقع في الشرك ودعا غير الله لجهله او لقيام شبهة في ذلك فما الحكم؟
الجواب:كلمة (عنده شبهة تختلف عن جاهل بالمحرم) فلو فرضنا ان رجلا نشأ في هذا البلد  وهذا البلد يرون ان عبادة القبور ليس فيها شيء اطلاقا فهو معذور.
واذا كان يسمع ان هذا حرام وانه شرك لكن قال(اتبع ما كان عليه ابائي واجدادي) فهذا غير معذور لانه عنده شبهة.
اما اذا كان لا يدري ولا احد قال له ذلك اصلاقا و لا يعرف ان هذا شرك فالله عز وجل يقول :( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا) (وما كان الله ليضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون) واللآيات في هذا كثيرة.
وقد مرت علينا هذه المسالة وقلنا: الصحيح انه لا فرق بين ما يسمونه اصولا وما يسمونه فروعا فكله سواء. 
فكلام الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله واضح وهو نفس كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله والسلام عليكم

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اما مسالة ذكرها احد الاخوة وهي قوله: لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة، ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم
فهذا كلام المعتزلة فكيف يقال ان الرجل ليس بمسلم وفي نفس الامر ليس بكافر؟!!!!!!! فهل هو في منزلة بين المنزلتين يا ترى؟
اما مسلم واما كافر يا اخي
فالذي شهد الشهادتين الاصل فيه مسلم ولا يخرج من دائرة الاسلام الا بعد اقامة الحجة عليه وهذا منهج اهل السنة والجماعة و لا يقال انه ليس بكافر ولا مسلم هذا كلام ليس بصحيح

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

ابا قتادة جئت ناصحا بعدم الخوض في المسألة و تضييع الوقت في مثلها ثم أراك تنافح عن مذهبك و تجزم ببطلان القول الاخر و اكثر من ذلك تتهم الاخر بالاعتزال و يبدو انك لا مذهبك ضبطت و  لا مذهب الاعتزال فبارك الله فيك لا تطل علينا الموضوع و أعمل بما نصحتنا به أو شارك اخوانك بما عندك و الحق أحق أن يتبع و لا داعي لردات الفعل الغير متزنة فهذا مجلس علمي مبارك لا ضير أن يناقش الاخوة مثل هذه المسائل العلمية و الله يعلم مدى الاستفادة بمثل هذه المنتديات المباركة فلما الحجر و الوصاية و..

----------


## عبد فقير

إخوانى إلى الآن لم يزل الإشكال عندى 1_هؤلاء لا يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة أما اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم يعلمون أنهم يعبدون غير الله 2_كلام الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب فيمن نقيم عليه الحجة فنبين له أن ما يفعله من الدعاء هو هو العبادة فنحن نتكلم على الذى لم تقم عليه الحجة كالذى يعيش فى البادية وآمن إيمانا إجماليا

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> اما مسالة ذكرها احد الاخوة وهي قوله: لا نحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة، ولكن لا نحكم بأنه مسلم
> فهذا كلام المعتزلة فكيف يقال ان الرجل ليس بمسلم وفي نفس الامر ليس بكافر؟!!!!!!! فهل هو في منزلة بين المنزلتين يا ترى؟
> اما مسلم واما كافر يا اخي
> فالذي شهد الشهادتين الاصل فيه مسلم ولا يخرج من دائرة الاسلام الا بعد اقامة الحجة عليه وهذا منهج اهل السنة والجماعة و لا يقال انه ليس بكافر ولا مسلم هذا كلام ليس بصحيح


ليس بكلام المعتزلة في شيئ ... والمسألة التي ذُكرت هي منهاج الأئمة محمد بن عبد الوهاب وابن تيمية _ عليهم رحمة الله _ أن من تلبس بشرك لجهله لا يُحكم بكفره حتى تقام عليه الحجة ولا يُسمى مسلماٌ بل يلحق به اسم الشرك ... فهم يفرقون بين اسم الكفر واسم الشرك ..
ليتك تقرأ هذا الموضوع ففيه نقولات موضحة لهذه المسألة ..
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15738
وخصوصا في رسالة المتتمة ورسالة " الفرق بين اقامة الحجة وفهم الحجة "
ليتك تقرأهم ...

ولا فرق بين من تلبس بالشرك بعد اسلامه وبين من هو مشرك أصلي .. فكلاهما وقع في الشرك

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> إخوانى إلى الآن لم يزل الإشكال عندى 1_هؤلاء لا يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة أما اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم يعلمون أنهم يعبدون غير الله 2_كلام الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب فيمن نقيم عليه الحجة فنبين له أن ما يفعله من الدعاء هو هو العبادة فنحن نتكلم على الذى لم تقم عليه الحجة كالذى يعيش فى البادية وآمن إيمانا إجماليا


قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أَعمالاً (103)الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا (104)  سورة الكهف
لا أحد يفعل الشرك ويعترف به .. فاليهود يقولون عن أنفسهم أنهم شعب الله المختار .. 

أقرأ دعاء أبي جهل يوم بدر؛ فقد كان يقول: اللهم أقطعَنا للرحم، وآتانا بما لا نعرفه، فأحنه الغداة، اللهم أينا كان أحبَّ إليك، وأرضى عندك فانصره اليوم.

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لا جديد في هذه المسألة فيها ثلاثة أقوال للعلماء قول يكفر مطلقا ولايعذر بالجهل وقول لا يكفر مطلقا وقول يفصل وهذا هو المعروف عن شيخ الإسلام والشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب والذي يريد أن يعرف قول العالم يجب أن يتتبع مصنفاته كلها أما مجرد النظر في كتاب واحد دون الكتب الأخرى هذا لا يكفي بالحكم على أنه يقول بذلك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

أخي العبد الفقير يبدو أننا على هذا النحو لن نصل الى النتيجة المرجوة من المحاورة .
و اصدقك القول أن الحاحك هو الدافع لمواصلة الحوار خاصة و أن طرحك للمسألة يوحي من البداية أن الاشكال أكبر من مسألة الإعذار بالجهل ، فالأمر متعلق بأصول اعتقادية و هنا و جب وضع نقطة نهاية و الرجوع لأول السطر لفتح بداية - و لكن لن أفتحها - لأنه يا أخي كان الخطب سيكون هينا اذا تعلق الامر بمسألتنا و كما نقلت لك أني أعتقد أنها تدور بين الراجح والمرجوح ، و أما الاخر ففساد في التصور و خلل كبير في  الاعتقاد .و لهذا فمن العبث مناقشة فروع المسائل و الاصل غير متفق عليه ، و أتمنى أن لا اكون قد صدمتك بردي هذا .
فأعلم يا أخي أن مسألتنا متعلقة بمسائل الكفر والايمان 
و الظاهر - و الله أعلم - أنك تتبع أقوال بعض الدعاة الذين أدلوا بدلوهم في مثل هذه المسائل العظام و للأسف فقد أبعدوا النجعة و خالفوا العلماء و الحمد لله أن قيض لهذه الامة من يبرم لها من أمرها رشدا ، فهب الاشاوس و حذروا من مثل هذه المقالات و دعوا أصحابها للأوبة و سلك مسلك السلف و غريب أن يواصل هولاء المشايخ  - أصلحني الله وأياهم  - في نفس الخط الذي حذر منه العلماء  و قد وضع  الاخ المكرم - الموحد السلفي - يده على الجرح في موضوعه النفيس - و أظنك  أحد المعقبين عليه - حين قال :
القسم الثاني الخلاف معه ليس حول مسالة العذر بالجهل بقدر ما هو حول الأصول التي ينطلق منها لتقرير المسالة والتي بها تعظم مخالفته ويصعب التوافق معه أو تقريب وجهات النظر مالم يدع هذه الأصول أو على الأقل ( يفك الارتباط ) ..
ومن هذه الأصول الفاسدة :
- أن المكفرات العملية لا تخرج من الملة ما لم تقترن باعتقاد مكفر...
- أن الجاهل المتمكن من العلم لا ينزل منزلة العالم بل عليه أثم التقصير في طلب العلم 
- أن الجاهل يقول لا إله إلا الله ولا يمكن تكفيره حيث لا يقصد الكفر 
- أن الجاهل لديه براءة إجمالية من الشرك 
- أن الأعمال شرط كمال في الإيمان
- أن العذر بالجهل عقيدة السلف ، والمخالف فيها يعد من الخوارج التكفيريين، أو هو على أحسن الأحوال عنده غلو في التكفير...
على هذا الرابط :http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7032 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## عبد فقير

أخى بالله عليك نكمل الحوار الإشكال عندى فى الآتى-وأرجو من الإخوة الذين يعذرون فى مثل تلك الصور ألا يتدخلوا فى النقاش- 1-رجل فى البادية (وليس الكلام فى المتمكن من العلم)ينطق بالشهادتين ويعلم معناها الإجمالى ولكن لا يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة لغير الله ولو يعلم لتبرأ من هذا العمل 2-المشركون الذين لم يأت إليهم رسول يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة وإن لم يعلموا أنهم مشركين ويظنون أنهم على الحق(هذا هو الإشكال عندى)

----------


## عبد فقير

الرد يا إخوة

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> ومن هذه الأصول الفاسدة :
> - أن المكفرات العملية لا تخرج من الملة ما لم تقترن باعتقاد مكفر...
> - أن الجاهل المتمكن من العلم لا ينزل منزلة العالم بل عليه أثم التقصير في طلب العلم 
> - أن الجاهل يقول لا إله إلا الله ولا يمكن تكفيره حيث لا يقصد الكفر 
> - أن الجاهل لديه براءة إجمالية من الشرك 
> - أن الأعمال شرط كمال في الإيمان
> - أن العذر بالجهل عقيدة السلف ، والمخالف فيها يعد من الخوارج التكفيريين، أو هو على أحسن الأحوال عنده غلو في التكفير...
> على هذا الرابط :http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=7032 
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله [/COLOR]


ما شاء الله .. ذكرت 5 نقاط واعتبرتها اصول فاسدة دون ان تستدل عليها بدليل .. ولن تجد دليل على نقاطك الخمس ... وجئت بالسادسة وكأن عقيدة السلف حكر لديك وأن تنقلها لنا ... اي سلف هذا الذي تتحدث عنه وتاريخ شبهة العذر بالجهل في الأصول وفي الشرك الأكبر تاريخها بدأ في عصر الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وقد رد عليا في رسالته " مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد " ورد عليها حفيده في رسالته " الكفر الذي لا يُعذر صاحبه بالجهل " 
لا أعلم سلف في هذه المسألة الا أحمد فريد وشريف هزاع وأبو بصير الطرطوسي وقبلهم العراقي الذي رد عليه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
أما منهج أهل السنة والجماعة لا يعذر في الشرك الأكبر ولا عذر بالجهل في أصل الدين ... ولكن العذر في المسائل الخفية ومسائل الفروع .. هذه هي عقيدة السلف أئمة الدعوة النجدية وقد سبقهم ابن جرير الطبري في كتاب التبصير في معالم الدين صـ 111 - صـ 125 

وقد نقلنا لكم في هذا المنتدى في رسالة المتممة أقوال الأئئمة في هذه المسألة ... 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=15738

إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ...

----------


## عبد فقير

أخى أبو عمر حل هذا الإشكال العالق بذهنى؟ أيها الإخوة إلى الآن لم يستطع أحد حل هذا الإشكال؟

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> أخى بالله عليك نكمل الحوار الإشكال عندى فى الآتى-وأرجو من الإخوة الذين يعذرون فى مثل تلك الصور ألا يتدخلوا فى النقاش- 1-رجل فى البادية (وليس الكلام فى المتمكن من العلم)ينطق بالشهادتين ويعلم معناها الإجمالى ولكن لا يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة لغير الله ولو يعلم لتبرأ من هذا العمل 2-المشركون الذين لم يأت إليهم رسول يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة وإن لم يعلموا أنهم مشركين ويظنون أنهم على الحق(هذا هو الإشكال عندى)


سأنقل لك بعض الأقوال لعلك تجد فيها مرادك ...

* كان أبو حنيفة رضي الله عنه يقول : لا عذر لأحد من الخلق في جهله معرفة خالقه لأن الواجب على جميع الخلق معرفة الرب سبحانه وتعالى وتوحيده لما يرى من خلق السموات والأرض وخلق نفسه وسائر ما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى فأما الفرائض فمن لم يعلمها ولم تبلغه فإن هذا لم تقم عليه حجة حكمية بلفظه

** يقول ابن حزم : (ولا خلاف في أن امرءاً لو أسلم – ولم يعلم شرائع الإسلام- فاعتقد أن الخمر حلال ، وأن ليس على الإنسان صلاة ، وهو لم يبلغه حكم الله تعالى لم يكن كافراً بلا خلاف يعتد به ، حتى إذا قامت عليه الحجة فتمادى حينئذ بإجماع الأمة فهو كافر) ا.هـ المحلى  (13/151)

*** قال الشيخ الإسلام محمد عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله-
(( فمنهم من كذب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورجعوا إلى عبادة الأوثان ومنهم من أقر بنبوة مسيلمة ظنا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشركه في النبوة ومع هذا أجمع العلماء أنهم مرتدون ولو جهلوا ذلك ومن شك في ردتهم فهو كافر)). ( الدرر السنية 8/118).
و قال أيضا :((فإنك إذا عرفت أن الإنسان يكفر بكلمة يخرجها من لسانه قد يقولها وهو جاهل فلا يعذر بالجهل ..)) .

* يقول  الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ رحمه الله
 (أجمع العلماء سلفاً وخلفاً من الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة وجميع أهل السنة أن المرء لا يكون مسلماً إلا بالتجرد من الشرك الأكبر والبراءة منه وممن فعله) الدرر السنية:( 11/ 545  - 546

فكيف يسمى مسلما من فعل الشرك ؟؟ !!!

يقول الإمام ابن القيم الجوزية  ؛ أثناء حديثه عن طبقة جهال الكفرة ومقلديهم : 
 " والإسلام هو توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له ، والإيمان برسوله وإتباعه فيما جاء به ، فما لم يأت العبد بهذا فليس بمسلم وأن لم يكن كافراً معاندا ، فهو كافر جاهل فغاية هذه الطبقة أنهم كفار جهال غير معاندين وعدم عنادهم لا يخرجهم عن كونهم كفاراً ، فإن الكافر من جحد توحيد الله وكذب رسوله إما عناداً أو جهلا وتقليداً لأهل العناد"
هذا غيض من فيض فأقوال العلماء كثيرة في هذا المجال

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> إخوانى إلى الآن لم يزل الإشكال عندى 1_هؤلاء لا يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة أما اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم يعلمون أنهم يعبدون غير الله


عن عدي بن حاتم قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و في عنقي صليب من ذهب فقال : ( يا عدي اطرح هذا الوثن من عنقك ) فطرحته فانتهيت اليه و هو يقرأ سورة براءة فقرأ هذه الآية { اتخذوا أحبارهم و رهبانهم أربابا من دون الله } حتى فرغ منها فقلت انا لسنا نعبدهم فقال : ( أليس يحرمون ما أحل الله فتحرمونه و يحلون ما حرم الله فتستحلونه ؟ ) قلت بلى قال : ( فتلك عبادتهم ).

----------


## عبد فقير

ولكنهم شيخنا المغربى يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه مخالف لدينهم وإن لم يعلموا أنه عبادة ولذلك كفروا (وارجع إلى كلام ابن تيمية فى الكلام عنهم)فالمسلم الذى يعلم أن ما يفعله مخالف للشرع وإن لم يعرف أن هذا الشيءكفر فلا يعذر بجهله للعقوبة  أما شيخنا الفاضل ابو عمر (إن هذا الكلام عن الإمام أبى حنيفة إنما هو فيمن يشرك بالله ولم يعلم أن الله حرم ذلك  أما المسلم المتلبس بالشرك فلا يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة)

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

أخي أبا عمر غفر الله لي ولك 
لو تمعنت في الكلام قليلا لما قلت ما قلت ، فالاصول المذكورة هي أصولهم هم و الدليل أنها فاسدة
ثانيا : أن العذر بالجهل عقيدة السلف ، والمخالف فيها يعد من الخوارج التكفيريين، أو هو على أحسن الأحوال عنده غلو في التكفير . فهذا ادعاؤهم هم و لذلك فهو أحد أصولهم الفاسدة .
و ياأخي لو كلفت نفسك - مجرد النظر في مشاركة الاخ الموحد التي وضعت لها الرابط - لما سطرت ما سطرت  و هذا مقطع من نفس المشاركة عله يزيل عنك اللبس - حسنا للظن - قال الموحد بارك الله فيه :
 ....القسم الثاني الخلاف معه ليس حول مسالة العذر بالجهل بقدر ما هو حول الأصول التي ينطلق منها لتقرير المسالة والتي بها تعظم مخالفته ويصعب التوافق معه أو تقريب وجهات النظر مالم يدع هذه الأصول أو على الأقل ( يفك الارتباط ) ..
ومن هذه الأصول الفاسدة .... :أتمنى أن أكون قد وضحت الواضحات 
و بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

قال عبد فقير:
ولكنهم شيخنا المغربى يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه مخالف لدينهم وإن لم يعلموا أنه عبادة ولذلك كفروا (وارجع إلى كلام ابن تيمية فى الكلام عنهم)فالمسلم الذى يعلم أن ما يفعله مخالف للشرع وإن لم يعرف أن هذا الشيءكفر فلا يعذر بجهله للعقوبة أما شيخنا الفاضل ابو عمر (إن هذا الكلام عن الإمام أبى حنيفة إنما هو فيمن يشرك بالله ولم يعلم أن الله حرم ذلك أما المسلم المتلبس بالشرك فلا يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة)
الرد:
هل النصارى يعتقدون بطلان عبادة عيسى عليه السلام و أنها ليست من دينهم؟ و هل الذي لا يعلم أن عبادة غير الله شرك من النصارى لا يكفر؟
 أما بقية كلامك فيكفي أن تجيب على السؤال التالي:
كيف يمكن للذي  لا يفرق بين عبادة الله و عبادة غيره الدخول في الاسلام؟ و بما يدخل؟
وفقك الله

----------


## البيان الإسلامي

السلام عليكم وبعد:
الكلام عن جهل حال المعين أو معرفته أو شبهة قيام الموانع يأتي بعد اتفاقنا على كفر الفعل وكفر الفاعل مطلقا، وهذا بعد اتفاقنا على حقيقة التوحيد، أما وهذه الأمة يَجهل أكثرها كفر الفعل أو يتعمّد الكثير منهم فعله على علم، فلا يصح أن نبدأ من الإستثناءات لنصل إلى القاعدة، فالواقع أن الإستثناءات ستلتف حول القاعدة وتهدمها، كالكلام الذي يردده السكارى عن جواز شرب الخمر إذا نزل بك ظمأ في الصحراء.

الكثير من العلماء مع الأسف إذا كان في حالة تقتضي المفاصلة والشدة سمعت منهم كلمات التكفير، وإن كان في حالة سكينة ووقار وانبساط رأيت الليونة والتيسير الذي يصل إلى تمييع التوحيد، ولو شئتُ لاقتبست كلمات حتى للألباني تقول بكفر هذه الأمة، لكن الرجل بعيد كل البعد عن هذا.
فالواجب أن ندرس سيرة العلماء وغير العلماء العملية كما ندرس سيرتهم العلمية وكتبهم، فابن تيمية كان يعيش كفرد من الأمة وعالم من علمائها يعاملها كما يعامل العالم المسلم عامة المسلمين وحكامهم، يقاتل عنهم ويعلمهم شرائع دينهم، وكل هذا يتغير جذريا لو اعتقد بكفرهم.
وابن عبد الوهاب لم يُعرف عنه أنه كفّر آباءه الذين أشركوا عن جهل ولم يعامل الناس في دعوته على أنهم كفار يجب عليهم الدخول في الإسلام كابن سعود، ولم نقرأ أنه لما تزوج بالجوهرة دعاها للدخول في الإسلام، ولا أنه كان يعتقد في كفره هو نفسه قبل أن يعرف التوحيد، وإنما قال في بعض الرسائل: لم أكن أعرف معنى لا إله إلا الله وكفى.

على كل حال مشكلتنا اليوم ليست في الحكم على هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين عاش بعضهم قبل قرون من الآن لاحتمال أن يجهل الكثير سيرتهم، بل المشكلة تكمن في جهل غالبية هذه الأمة لأصل دينها، فلزم علينا تعلم هذا الأصل من منبعه الصافي وهو القرآن والسنة ولا نتخذ الواقع كدليل: بما أن الغالبية يشركون على جهل وهناك فكرة رسخت في أذهانهم وهي أن هذه الأمة مسلمة على البديهة، إذن فحتى إن أشركت فستبقى مسلمة ولا داعي للنقاش في هذا الموضوع لأنه بديهي... وحين اعتقدنا في كفر هذه الأمة لأنه من أصل ديننا (بما أنهم يدعون القبور ويحتكمون لغير شريعة الله ويشرعون من دونه ولا يرون كل ذلك من الكفر البواح..) قالوا أنتم تكفرون المسلمين !!! 
يا جماعة تعالوا نفهم الإسلام كما أراد الله من كتابه وسنة رسوله -عليه الصلاة والسلام- لنفرق بين التوحيد والشرك أولا، وبعدها سيتبين للجميع أن المشكلة ليست في التكفير ( وهو جزء من التوحيد) بل المشكلة في الكفر الذي يأتونه بجهلهم للدين، وعندها سيكون كل واحد منا أمام الأمر الواقع إما أن يكون مسلما كما أراد منزّل هذا الدين -جل وعلا- وإما أن نترك الإنتساب إليه والهروب إلى الأمام كما هو حاصل، وعوض أن يدافعوا عن صحة هذا الدين الذي أسموه بالإسلام راحوا يتهمون الموحدين بأنهم يكفرون إخوانهم المسلمين !! منذ متى كان المشرك والجاهل للإسلام أخا للموحد، ما سمعنا بهذا إلا في دينكم، نسأل الله أن يوفقنا لتبيين دينه وتبسيطه ليعلم من جهل ويهتدي من ضل السبيل.

الواقع أن الإبتداع في الدين في القرون الأولى بما يخالف السنة تطور من بعد إلى ابتداع في التوحيد، عقائد ومصطلحات تبرر الشرك الواقع بما أن هذا الشرك وقع تأويلا كشرك النصارى وتلبس بالإسلام فأصبحنا نسمع عن: المشرك غير الكافر والمسلم غير الموحد، والمسلم لفظا المشرك عقيدة، والمسلم الممتحن في عرصات القيامة كأهل الفترة... وهلم جرًا، مما لم يعرفه المسلمون يوما، لا أقول أهل السنة والجماعة. 

فهذه العقيدة التي ندعو إليها ليست عقيدة أهل السنة أو أهل الحديث فحسب كما يظن البعض، ولكن كان يؤمن بها كل المسلمين من المبتدعة وأهل السنة حتى الخوارج والمعتزلة والقدرية والجهمية، ممن ضلوا أو حتى كفروا كفريات أخرى، لم يُسمع منهم قول أن من يشرك بالله جهلا مسلم، لأن هذا لم يكن موجودًا أصلا، ولم يختلفوا في تكفيره.

إن المسلم لا يتخذ مرجعا يصدر عنه إلا النبي (ص) لا إمام المذهب ولا شيخ الإسلام ولا شيخ الطريقة، وليس في الإسلام باباوات كباباوات النصارى ولا آيات كآيات الشيعة، وإنما يجب رد كل ذلك إلى المرجع الوحيد هو كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وإننا بحكم إسلامنا لا نقبل أن نتحاكم في ديننا إلى ابن تيمية ولا غيره، وإنما الجميع تحت حكم الله، فيُحكم عليهم ولا يُحتكم إليهم، ولن يسألنا الله يوم الحساب: هل اتبعتم عقيدة ابن تيمية، وإن كان لا يصح التقليد في المسائل الفقهية فكيف بالتوحيد أصل الدين.

ولم يقل بهذا التقليد عامي لا يحسن الإستنباط فحسب بل أمة وجماعة ودعوة لها علماؤها القادرين على فهم كلام الله، فيدَعونه إلى أقوال الرجال يتخذونهم ميزانا، فمن وافقهم فهو منهم ومن خرج عنهم ضللوه أو كفّروه.

وتكفير الكافر يفهمه الإنسان الجاهل الأمي كما يفهمه العالم الفقيه، فاطرحه على أي عامي نظريا فستجده يفهمه بكل وضوح وبساطة بل تجد أن الكثير منهم عندما يعلم أن عبادة القبور مثلا كفر يقول: كنت كافرًا، وأن فاعلي ذلك الكفر كفار عارفهم وجاهلهم، ويفهم الحالات الإستثنائية كالقصد والإكراه لأنها منطقية بديهية.

لكن الكثير من العلماء يفلسفون لهم المسألة ويعقّدونها ويخوّفونهم من هذا المسلك، لأنه يؤدي إلى انفصال حقيقي عن الجاهلية وهو الفتنة في نظرهم.
     الآن نحن في مفترق الطرق، إما أن نتبع الإسلام بقواعده وضوابطه من مصدره الأصلي، وإما أن نتخذ الواقع مصدرًا ومرجعا ينصهر فيه الإسلام رغما عنه.

----------


## عبد فقير

شيخنا المغربى النصارى يعلمون أنهم يعبدون المسيح عليه السلام وإن لم يعلموا أنها باطلة فضيعوا المعنى الإجمالى للشهادتين فالمسلم إذا عبد غير الله وهو يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة ولو كان جاهلا بحكم عبادة غير الله فيكون كافرا ولا يعذر بالجهل لأنه ضيع المعنى الإجمالى أما الذى يقع فى عبادة غير الله وهو يجهل أن هذه عبادةفلم يضيع المعنى الإجمالى فهذه صورة مختلفة فيكون قياسه على النصرانى قياس فاسد والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> أما الذى يقع فى عبادة غير الله وهو يجهل أن هذه عبادةفلم يضيع المعنى الإجمالى فهذه صورة مختلفة فيكون قياسه على النصرانى قياس فاسد والله أعلم


هل لك أن تضرب مثالاً على مقصدك ... 
فمن صرف عبادة لغير الله وقع بالشرك ...!!! 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17798
هذا الرابط في رأي ابن جرير في العذر بالجهل  والأمور التي تسع لذلك والأمور التي لا يتسع بها العذر بالجهل

----------


## عبد فقير

رجل يستغيث بغير الله وهو يظن أن ذلك ليس بعبادة لغير الله فإنه يظن أن الميت الذى يدعوه يسمعه فيبلغ الله ما يطلبه منه الداعى فيظن أن ذلك مثل استغاثته بالحى

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> لا أعلم سلف في هذه المسألة الا أحمد فريد وشريف هزاع وأبو بصير الطرطوسي وقبلهم العراقي الذي رد عليه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
> أما منهج أهل السنة والجماعة لا يعذر في الشرك الأكبر ولا عذر بالجهل في أصل الدين ... ولكن العذر في المسائل الخفية ومسائل الفروع .. هذه هي عقيدة السلف أئمة الدعوة النجدية وقد سبقهم ابن جرير الطبري في كتاب التبصير في معالم الدين صـ 111 - صـ 125


أضف يا أبا عمر هذا النقل الى معلوماتك كى كى تعرف رأى السلف فى المسئلة
قال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> أضف يا أبا عمر هذا النقل الى معلوماتك كى كى تعرف رأى السلف فى المسئلة
> قال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
> فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ


أرى حماسك وكأنك لم تقرأ كل ما سطر في هذا المنتدى من توضيح للمسألة دفعك لنقلك قول القاضي أبو البكر ابن العربي ... 
ونقلك هذا يدل على أنك لا تستطيع إلى اللحظة أن تميز بين ما يُعذر به المكلف بجهله وبين ما لا يُعذر لذلك أنصحك أن تقرأ أقوال العلماء في التفريق بين الأصول والفروع 
ولعلك تجد في كلام اين جرير الطبري رحمه الله ضالتك 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17798

 لنرجع إلى قول القاضي وانظر هداك الله لقوله 


> " فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله ..."


إنظر إلى الكلام  الذي باللون الأحمر ... لعلك أخطأت في تلوينة في نقلك ...
في أي المسائل تبان الحجة ؟ في الأصول أم في الفروع ؟؟

وفي قول ابن حزم توضيح للمسألة إن شاء الله :- (ولا خلاف في أن امرءاً لو أسلم – ولم يعلم شرائع الإسلام- فاعتقد أن الخمر حلال ، وأن ليس على الإنسان صلاة ، وهو لم يبلغه حكم الله تعالى لم يكن كافراً بلا خلاف يعتد به ، حتى إذا قامت عليه الحجة فتمادى حينئذ بإجماع الأمة فهو كافر) ا.هـ المحلى  (13/151)
وفي الرابط السابق توضيح ابن جرير الطبري  في التفريق بين المسائل التي فيها عذر بالجهل والمسائل التي لا عذر بجهلها ...

----------


## المسندي

كيف ارفع ملفا ؟
عندي كتاب لم يؤلف مثله في هذا الموضوع (( عدم العذر )) فيه نقولات لائمة كابن منده وغيره

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

> ونقلك هذا يدل على أنك لا تستطيع إلى اللحظة أن تميز بين ما يُعذر به المكلف بجهله وبين ما لا يُعذر لذلك أنصحك أن تقرأ أقوال العلماء في التفريق بين الأصول والفروع 
> ولعلك تجد في كلام اين جرير الطبري رحمه الله ضالتك 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17798
> لنرجع إلى قول القاضي وانظر هداك الله لقوله 
> إنظر إلى الكلام  الذي باللون الأحمر ... لعلك أخطأت في تلوينة في نقلك ...
> في أي المسائل تبان الحجة ؟ في الأصول أم في الفروع ؟؟
> وفي قول ابن حزم توضيح للمسألة إن شاء الله :- (ولا خلاف في أن امرءاً لو أسلم – ولم يعلم شرائع الإسلام- فاعتقد أن الخمر حلال ، وأن ليس على الإنسان صلاة ، وهو لم يبلغه حكم الله تعالى لم يكن كافراً بلا خلاف يعتد به ، حتى إذا قامت عليه الحجة فتمادى حينئذ بإجماع الأمة فهو كافر) ا.هـ المحلى  (13/151)
> وفي الرابط السابق توضيح ابن جرير الطبري  في التفريق بين المسائل التي فيها عذر بالجهل والمسائل التي لا عذر بجهلها ...


تأمل قول القاضى رحمه الله : " فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله ..." 
فإن لم يكن الشرك والكفر من الأصول فما هى الأصول 
وأما مذهب ابن جرير فأعرفه جيدا 
وماهودليلك على التفريق بين الأصول والفروع؟؟؟
وما هو الفارق بين الأصول والفروع ؟؟
ومن أول من فرق بين الأصول والفروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟
وأما ابن حزم فلبس من فريقك  فهو من أشهر من قال بالعذر

----------


## مستور الحال

> رجل يستغيث بغير الله وهو يظن أن ذلك ليس بعبادة لغير الله فإنه يظن أن الميت الذى يدعوه يسمعه فيبلغ الله ما يطلبه منه الداعى فيظن أن ذلك مثل استغاثته بالحى


يعني مثل مشركي العرب الذين بعث فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

قد كان المشركون في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتسبون إلى ملة إبراهيم وقد أرسل إليهم النبي إسماعيل وقامت عليهم الحجة بدعوة الحنفاء ، وسماهم الشرع مشركون لأنهم يستغيثون بغير الله وليس لأن غير الله هو الذي ينفع أو يضر ولكنهم يتخذونهم وسائط {ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى} ومع ذلك فهم ليسوا معذورين بهذا التأويل وهم بهذا مشركون، ومنهم من مات قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع ذلك سماهم مشركون فلم يعذرهم بالجهل .

والمشركين الجاهليين أحسن حالاً منه لأنهم يفهمون معنى لا إله إلا الله ، وهو لا يفهمها، وهم لا يستغيثون بغير الله في الشدة، ومشركي زماننا - الذين تضرب المثال بهم - يستغيثون بغير الله حتى في الشدة .

أما كونه لا يدري أن الاستغاثة عبادة فهذا من الجهل كما هو معروف فهو  جهل بالعبادة التي هي أول واجب وجهل بمعنى لا إله إلا الله فهذا يسمى مشركاً وليس بمسلم ويدعى إلى التوحيد ويعلَّم ، وهذا الجهل يعذر به فلا يستباح ماله وعرضه إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> شيخنا المغربى النصارى يعلمون أنهم يعبدون المسيح عليه السلام وإن لم يعلموا أنها باطلة فضيعوا المعنى الإجمالى للشهادتين فالمسلم إذا عبد غير الله وهو يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة ولو كان جاهلا بحكم عبادة غير الله فيكون كافرا ولا يعذر بالجهل لأنه ضيع المعنى الإجمالى أما الذى يقع فى عبادة غير الله وهو يجهل أن هذه عبادةفلم يضيع المعنى الإجمالى فهذه صورة مختلفة فيكون قياسه على النصرانى قياس فاسد والله أعلم


قولك:

 "النصارى يعلمون أنهم يعبدون المسيح عليه السلام "



ما يعتقده النصارى-إلا من شذ منهم-أنهم يعبدون الله الذي تجسد في صورة بشر
و هم لا يقبلون أن يقال عنهم أنهم عباد بشر بل يقرون أن لا أحد يستحق العبادة إلا الله الخالق فهم بعبادتهم المسيح يقصدون عبادة الله الذي أخذ صورة البشر.

 أما قولك:
"المسلم إذا عبد غير الله وهو يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة ولو كان جاهلا بحكم عبادة غير الله فيكون كافرا ولا يعذر بالجهل لأنه ضيع المعنى الإجمالى أما الذى يقع فى عبادة غير الله وهو يجهل أن هذه عبادةفلم يضيع المعنى الإجمالى "
 فهو عجيب جداً
فهنيأً لجهال معنى العبادة فهم ناجون في كل الأحوال.
وتعساً لمن علِم معنى العبادة فقد يكون من الهالكين.

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> تأمل قول القاضى رحمه الله : " فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله ..." 
> فإن لم يكن الشرك والكفر من الأصول فما هى الأصول


عدت لتتسرع في ردك ... نقل قول القاضي أبو بكر كثير من العلماء ووضحوا في أي المسائل يتحدث ..ولو قرأت رسالة ( الجواب المفيد في حكم جاهل التوحيد المؤلف  :أبو عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحميد) لوجدت تفصيلا في شرح هذا القول وبيان بأنه في المعاصي من باب التغليظ .. فقول القاضي جاء في شرحه لكلام البخاري : باب كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر .  : مراده أن يبين أن الطاعات كما تسمى إيماناً ، كذلك المعاصي تسمى كفراً . لكن حيث يطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد به الكفر المخرج عن الملة ؛ فالجاهل والمخطئ من هذه الأمة ، ولو عمل من الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركاً أو كافراً ..) إلى آخر النص المنقول آنفاً .)
ليتك نقلت قوله كاملاً ... لما احوجتنا لهذا .. أو لعلك لم تنقله ابتداءاً..




> وأما مذهب ابن جرير فأعرفه جيدا


ليتك تعرفه...  فمذهبه في هذه المسألة واضح وصريح في تفريقه بين الأصول التي لا يُعذر بها مكلف بجهله وبين الفروع التي يُعذر بجهلها ولا يكفر إلا بعد قيام الحجة 
ليتك تقرأ الموضوع امذكور في المشاركة السابقة ليتضح لك ان كنت تعرف مذهب ابن جرير أم لا ...
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17798




> وماهودليلك على التفريق بين الأصول والفروع؟؟؟
> وما هو الفارق بين الأصول والفروع ؟؟
> ومن أول من فرق بين الأصول والفروع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وأما ابن حزم فلبس من فريقك فهو من أشهر من قال بالعذر


هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في هذه المسألة وان شاء الله قريبا سأنقل لك الدليل على التفريق بين الأصول والفروع ... في موضوع مستقل .. ولكمتمهيدا هل لك أن تجيبني على سؤال ؟؟
ما الفرق بين من انكر نبوة النبي الياس عليه السلام جهلا وبين من انكر نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم جهلاً ايضاً؟؟  .. إنكار نبوة نبي هل يستويان في الحكم ابتداءاً أم أنه هناك فرق بينهما؟؟؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

> أخى بالله عليك نكمل الحوار الإشكال عندى فى الآتى-وأرجو من الإخوة الذين يعذرون فى مثل تلك الصور ألا يتدخلوا فى النقاش- 1-رجل فى البادية (وليس الكلام فى المتمكن من العلم)ينطق بالشهادتين ويعلم معناها الإجمالى ولكن لا يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة لغير الله ولو يعلم لتبرأ من هذا العمل 2-المشركون الذين لم يأت إليهم رسول يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة وإن لم يعلموا أنهم مشركين ويظنون أنهم على الحق(هذا هو الإشكال عندى)


أخي الكريم ، دعني أوضح لك مسألة ..

أصل العبادة هو غاية الذل (الذي مقتضاه تعظيم المعبود) مع غاية الحب .

فكل من فعل شيئاً فيه تعظيم للمخلوق بما يرفعه إلى رتبة الخالق ، فهو شرك أكبر ، ولا يعذر صاحبه بجهل .. 

وكل عبادة فيها النوعان ، عبادة صغرى وعبادة كبرى .. وقد ذكر تصنيف العبادة على هذا المنوال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 11/672] فقال :



> وَقَدْ يُقَالُ : كُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ الْإِيمَانَ وَالتَّوْحِيدَ فَلَا يَتْرُكُهُ إلَّا إلَى كُفْرٍ وَشِرْكٍ ؛ فَإِنَّ النَّفْسَ لَا بُدَّ لَهَا مِنْ إلَهٍ تَعْبُدُهُ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَعْبُدْ الرَّحْمَنَ عَبَدَ الشَّيْطَانَ . فَيُقَالُ : عِبَادَةُ الشَّيْطَانِ جِنْسٌ عَامٌّ وَهَذَا إذَا أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَشْتَغِلَ بِمَا هُوَ مَانِعٌ لَهُ مِنْ الْإِيمَانِ وَالتَّوْحِيدِ يُقَالُ : عَبَدَهُ . كَمَا أَنَّ مَنْ أَطَاعَ الشَّيْطَانَ فَقَدْ عَبَدَهُ وَلَكِنْ عِبَادَةٌ دُونَ عِبَادَةٍ .


فإن صح هذا التصنيف للعبادة ، وهو إن شاء الله صحيح ، ستتوضح لك الكثير من الأمور .

فإن من يدعو غير الله تعالى ، وهو يعتقد أن هذا المقبور أو المخلوق قادر على إنزال الغيث أو إغاثة اللهفان ، أو تدبير الكون ، أو أي أمر مما هو معلوم عند البشر جميعاً أنه يختص بالإله ، فهذا لا شك ولا ريب أنه يكفر ولا يعذر بجهل .

أما من لم يرفع المخلوق بفعله لرتبة الخالق ، وصرف إليه شيئاً من التعظيم بفعل ظاهره العبادة ، فهو شرك أصغر ..

ومثاله : من أطاع المخلوق في معصية الخالق ، وقع في الشرك الأصغر .. مع أن الطاعة عبادة .
من سجد للمخلوق تحية له دون قصد عبادته ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر .. مع أن السجود عبادة .
من أحب المعاصي وما يبغضه الله ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر .. مع أن الحب عبادة  .
من حلف بغير الله غير قاصد لعبادة المحلوف به ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر .. مع أن الحلف عبادة .
من نذر لغير الله ، دون قصد رفع المنذور له لرتبة الخالق ، فقد وقع في الشرك الأصغر ، مع أن النذر عبادة .

وهكذا دواليك .. كل عبادة تتضمن قسمين : عبادة صغرى وعبادة كبرى .

أما المشركون الذين بُعث إليهم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقد كانوا يرون فعلهم عبادة لغير الله ، ويرون أن أصنامهم شركاء لله في ملكه ، لذلك كانوا يقولون في طوافهم بالكعبة : (( لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ، إلا شريكاً هو لك تملكه وما ملك )) .

فهم يرون لأصنامهم شراكة في ملكوت الله تعالى ، وقد ذكر الله - عز وجل - ذلك في القرآن في مواضع كثيرة .

هذا والله أعلم

----------


## أبو شعيب

> عدت لتتسرع في ردك ... نقل قول القاضي أبو بكر كثير من العلماء ووضحوا في أي المسائل يتحدث ..ولو قرأت رسالة ( الجواب المفيد في حكم جاهل التوحيد المؤلف  :أبو عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحميد) لوجدت تفصيلا في شرح هذا القول وبيان بأنه في المعاصي من باب التغليظ .. فقول القاضي جاء في شرحه لكلام البخاري : باب كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر .  : مراده أن يبين أن الطاعات كما تسمى إيماناً ، كذلك المعاصي تسمى كفراً . لكن حيث يطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد به الكفر المخرج عن الملة ؛ فالجاهل والمخطئ من هذه الأمة ، ولو عمل من الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركاً أو كافراً ..) إلى آخر النص المنقول آنفاً .)
> ليتك نقلت قوله كاملاً ... لما احوجتنا لهذا .. أو لعلك لم تنقله ابتداءاً..


أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيراً .. مع أن معتقدي ومعتقدك في المسألة واحد ، ولكنني أرى أن ابن العربي قد جانب الحق في قوله هذا .. 

تأويلك لكلامه لا يستقيم أخي الكريم .. تأمل جيداً ما قاله ابن العربي .. قال : 



> ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركاً أو كافراً


هل المعاصي من الكفر الأصغر أو الشرك الأصغر تجعل من صاحبها مشركاً أو كافراً ؟ .. فهو صراحة يتكلم عن الشرك الأكبر والكفر الأكبر ..

----------


## أبو عـمـر

> أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيراً .. مع أن معتقدي ومعتقدك في المسألة واحد ، ولكنني أرى أن ابن العربي قد جانب الحق في قوله هذا .. 
> تأويلك لكلامه لا يستقيم أخي الكريم .. تأمل جيداً ما قاله ابن العربي .. قال : 
> هل المعاصي من الكفر الأصغر أو الشرك الأصغر تجعل من صاحبها مشركاً أو كافراً ؟ .. فهو صراحة يتكلم عن الشرك الأكبر والكفر الأكبر ..


حياك الله أبو شعيب .. ولكن كلام ابن العربي في الكفر الاصغر والشرك الأصغر وليس في الكفر الأكبر والشرك الأكبر والشاهد أن كلامه جاء في شرحه لكلام البخاري : باب كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر ... انظر انار الله بصرك وبصيرتك للحق لكلامه من البداية فهو صريح ولا يحتاج لتأويل ( مراده أن يبين أن الطاعات كما تسمى إيماناً ، كذلك المعاصي تسمى كفراً . لكن حيث يطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد به الكفر المخرج عن الملة)

هذا كلامه يوضح مقصده وليس أنا الذي يؤوله ... وحاشاه رحمه الله أن يرقع للمشركين شركهم ويعذرهم بجهلهم  ..

----------


## أبو شعيب

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .. وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك لمحاورتي في مقصد كلامه .. فإنه حتى لو أعذر بعض الواقعين في الشرك الأكبر ، فلا يُنتقص هذا من قدره .. (هذا لو افترضنا أن تأويلي لكلامه صحيح) .

هذا هو كلام القاضي ابن العربي - رحمه الله - بتمامه :



> مراده أن يبين أن الطاعات كما تسمى إيماناً ، كذلك المعاصي تسمى كفراً . لكن حيث يطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد به الكفر المخرج عن الملة ؛ فالجاهل والمخطئ من هذه الأمة ولو عمل من الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركاً أو كافراً ، فإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ ، حتى تتبين له الحجة التي يكفر تاركها بياناً واضحاً ما يلتبس على مثله ، وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام ، مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعاً جلياً قطعياً ، يعرفه كل المسلمين من غير نظر وتأمل


الأدلة من كلامه أنه يتحدث عن الكفر والشرك الأكبر :

1- أنه قال : (( ما يكون صاحبه مشركاً أو كافراً )) .. وهذا لا يُقال في الشرك الأصغر أو الكفر الأصغر .
2- أنه قال : (( حتى تتبين له الحجة التي يكفر تاركها )) .. ومعلوم أن اشتراط إقامة الحجة لا تكون إلا في الكفر الأكبر .. فإنه لو أصر على فعله بعد إقامة الحجة ، وكان فعله كفراً أصغر ، فإنه لا يكفر .
3- أنه قال : (( معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام )) .. هل الكفر الأصغر والشرك الأصغر من المعلوم ضرورة من دين الإسلام ؟

أما قوله السابق (( لكن حيث يطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد به الكفر المخرج عن الملة )) .. فلا يفيد أن ما بعده داخل في نفس السياق .. بل إن ما بعده داخل في سياق جديد .. ودليلي على ذلك هو ما يلي :

إقحام مسألة العذر بالجهل والخطأ لدرء الكفر عمّن وقع في الكفر الأصغر لا معنى له ولا يستقيم ، لأنه حتى لو كان قاصداً عالماً في ما يفعله ، فإنه لا يكفر أصلاً .. فعلام يكون إقحام العذر بالجهل والخطأ واشتراط إقامة الحجة لتكفير الواقع في الكفر الأصغر ؟

وكذلك ، لو كان كلامه اللاحق داخل في سياق السابق ، لكان حرف الفاء في عبارة ( فالجاهل ) تعليلاً لسابقه .. كما هو معلوم في اللغة .. فهل ابن عربي كان يعلل عدم كون هذه الأفعال مخرجة من الملة لأن الجاهل معذور بجهله ؟؟ .. هذا لا يستقيم ، ولا معنى له .

قال ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 6/421] :



> وَرَأَيْت أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَخْبَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِأَنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ وَعَقَّبَهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : { فَإِنْ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ لَا تُغْلَبُوا عَلَى صَلَاةٍ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَصَلَاةٍ قَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا فَافْعَلُوا } . وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ تَعْقِيبَ الْحُكْمِ لِلْوَصْفِ ؛ أَوْ الْوَصْفِ لِلْحُكْمِ بِحَرْفِ الْفَاءِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْوَصْفَ عِلَّةٌ لِلْحُكْمِ ؛ لَا سِيَّمَا وَمُجَرَّدُ التَّعْقِيبِ هُنَا مُحَالٌ ؛ فَإِنَّ الرُّؤْيَةَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ قَبْلَ التَّحْضِيضِ عَلَى الصَّلَاتَيْنِ وَهِيَ مَوْجُودَةٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَالتَّحْضِيضُ مَوْجُودٌ قَبْلَهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا . وَالتَّعْقِيبُ الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ النَّحْوِيُّونَ لَا يَعْنُونَ بِهِ أَنَّ اللَّفْظَ بِالثَّانِي يَكُونُ بَعْدَ الْأَوَّلِ ؛ فَإِنَّ هَذَا مَوْجُودٌ بِالْفَاءِ وَبِدُونِهَا وَبِسَائِرِ حُرُوفِ الْعَطْفِ ، وَإِنَّمَا يَعْنُونَ بِهِ مَعْنَى أَنَّ التَّلَفُّظَ الثَّانِيَ يَكُونُ عَقِبَ الْأَوَّلِ ، فَإِذَا قُلْت : قَامَ زَيْدٌ فَعَمْرٌو ، أَفَادَ أَنَّ قِيَامَ عَمْرٍو مَوْجُودٌ فِي نَفْسِهِ عَقِبَ قِيَامِ زَيْدٍ ؛ لَا أَنْ مُجَرَّدَ تَكَلُّمِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِ بِالثَّانِي عَقِبَ الْأَوَّلِ ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا هُوَ مُسْتَقِرٌّ عِنْدَ الْفُقَهَاءِ فِي أُصُولِ الْفِقْهِ ، وَهُوَ مَفْهُومٌ مِنْ اللُّغَةِ الْعَرَبِيَّةِ إذَا قِيلَ : هَذَا رَجُلٌ صَالِحٌ فَأَكْرِمْهُ ، فُهِمَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الصَّلَاحَ سَبَبٌ لِلْأَمْرِ بِإِكْرَامِهِ حَتَّى لَوْ رَأَيْنَا بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ رَجُلًا صَالِحًا لَقِيلَ كَذَلِكَ الْأَمْرُ وَهَذَا أَيْضًا رَجُلٌ صَالِحٌ أَفَلَا تُكْرِمْهُ ؟ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ فَلَا بُدَّ أَنْ يُخْلَفَ الْحَكَمُ لِمُعَارِضِ ، وَإِلَّا عُدَّ تَنَاقُضًا . وَكَذَلِكَ لَمَّا قَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : { مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إلَّا سَيُكَلِّمُهُ رَبُّهُ لَيْسَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ حَاجِبٌ وَلَا تُرْجُمَانٌ فَيَنْظُرُ أَيْمَنَ مِنْهُ فَلَا يَرَى إلَّا شَيْئًا قَدَّمَهُ وَيَنْظُرُ أَشْأَمَ مِنْهُ فَلَا يَرَى إلَّا شَيْئًا قَدَّمَهُ وَيَنْظُرُ أَمَامَهُ فَتَسْتَقْبِلُه  ُ النَّارُ فَمَنْ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَتَّقِيَ النَّارَ وَلَوْ بِشِقِّ تَمْرَةٍ فَلْيَفْعَلْ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِكَلِمَةِ طَيِّبَةٍ } فُهِمَ مِنْهُ أَنَّ تَحْضِيضَهُ عَلَى اتِّقَاءِ النَّارِ هُنَا لِأَجْلِ كَوْنِهِمْ يَسْتَقْبِلُونَ  هَا وَقْتَ مُلَاقَاةِ الرَّبِّ وَإِنْ كَانَ لَهَا سَبَبٌ آخَرُ . وَكَذَلِكَ لَمَّا قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ : " سَارِعُوا إلَى الْجُمُعَةِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْرُزُ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فِي كُلِّ جُمُعَةٍ فِي كَثِيبٍ مِنْ كُثُبِ الْكَافُورِ فَيَكُونُونَ فِي الْقُرْبِ مِنْهُ عَلَى قَدْرِ تَسَارُعِهِمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا إلَى الْجُمُعَةِ " فَهِمَ النَّاسُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنَّ طَلَبَ هَذَا الثَّوَابِ سَبَبٌ لِلْأَمْرِ بِالْمُسَارَعَة  ِ إلَى الْجَنَّةِ . وَكَذَلِكَ لَوْ قِيلَ : إنَّ الْأَمِيرَ غَدًا يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَوْ يُقَسِّمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فَمَنْ أَحَبَّ فَلْيَحْضُرْ فُهِمَ مِنْهُ أَنَّ الْأَمْرَ بِالْحُضُورِ لِأَخْذِ النَّصِيبِ مِنْ حُكْمِهِ أَوْ قِسْمِهِ وَهَذَا ظَاهِرٌ .


فلا يبقى إلا أن نقول إنه دخل في سياق جديد غير مرتبط بما قبله .. أو إنه مرتبط بقبل ذلك من كلام (أرجو ذكر المصدر حتى أتفحص كلامه من أوله) .. 

وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## المغيرة

> رجل يستغيث بغير الله وهو يظن أن ذلك ليس بعبادة لغير الله فإنه يظن أن الميت الذى يدعوه يسمعه فيبلغ الله ما يطلبه منه الداعى فيظن أن ذلك مثل استغاثته بالحى


سؤالي هل هو يعلم ان الاستغاثة بالله عبادة؟ وماهو معتقده في المستغاث به؟ وهل هو لايعرف ماهو الموت ليظن استغاثته به ميتا" كلاستغاثته به حيا"؟ ام يعتقد ان الرجل يسمع كسمع الله؟ اذا كان من يستغيث بالله مسلما" فما هو المشرك؟ ومافائدة بعثة الرسل عليهم السلام ؟ لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

عذر المشرك الجاهل من التكفير يقول به كل أهل السنة لكن عده مسلماً إذا فعل الشرك الأكبر و هو جاهل هو قول المرجئة لأنه إرجاء للعمل عن مسمى الإيمان و إنما أهل السنة يتوقفون فيه و لا يعدونه مسلماً و لا كافراً بل له حكم أهل الفترة 
لأن الكفر لا يكون إلا بعد قيام الحجة لأنه إما حجود أو عناد و لا يحصل حجود أو عناد لمن لم يعرف الحق أصلاً 
أما الشرك فهو التنديد و قد يحصل للجاهل بالرسالة لأن معه أصل الفطرة ( العلم بالصانع و العمل له ) الذي ينفي التنديد و لم يعمل به

----------


## المغيرة

> أخى بالله عليك نكمل الحوار الإشكال عندى فى الآتى-وأرجو من الإخوة الذين يعذرون فى مثل تلك الصور ألا يتدخلوا فى النقاش- 1-رجل فى البادية (وليس الكلام فى المتمكن من العلم)ينطق بالشهادتين ويعلم معناها الإجمالى ولكن لا يعلم أن ما يفعله عبادة لغير الله ولو يعلم لتبرأ من هذا العمل 2-المشركون الذين لم يأت إليهم رسول يعلمون أن ما يفعلونه عبادة وإن لم يعلموا أنهم مشركين ويظنون أنهم على الحق(هذا هو الإشكال عندى)


لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله .ينطق بالشهادتين ويعلم معناها الاجمالي؟ماهو معناها الاجمالي بالله عليك؟الصواب ان تورد ما عندك من ادلة على ان المشرك ممكن يكون مسلما" وهو متلبسا" بشركه .

----------


## ابو حمدان

من يثبت ان للشيخ محمد منهج في التكفير يختلف عن منهج ابن تيمية .


> الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المخلوقين و على آله...
> إخواني الكرام... كنت أود إفراد هذه المسألة بموضوع خاص بعد الانتهاء من "شفاء السقام" لكن بما أن أخانا أبا الحسن الأثري ـ حفظه الله ـ فتحه فسأدلي بما يتسع لي فيه المقام و الله الموفق...
> بداية أقول:
> 1ـ لا بد من استقراء جل كتب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ و رسائله الشخصية و كتب التاريخ التي أرخت لكيفية تطبيقه لأفكاره ك:"روضة الأفكار و الأفهام في تاريخ الشيخ الإمام و غزوات ذوي الإسلام" " المطبوع باسم" تاريخ نجد".
> 2ـ استقراء كتب ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ و كذلك سيرته مع خصومه و خصوصا الأخنائي و البكري ـ رحمهما الله ـ
> 3ـ عرض الأقوال على الكتاب و السنة و العمل القديم.{عمل السلف}
> 4ـ التجرد و عدم التعصب للآراء لأن الهدف هو عبادة الله تعالى لا عبادة العلماء.
> ثم أقول:
> إن المستقرئ لكتب شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ و الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ـ رحمه الله ـ يجد فرقا كبيرا بين المنهجين في التكفير و العذر بالجهل, و لو حاول بعض الباحثين رد هذا الواقع [1] لكن الواقع كذلك, ولي أدلة كثيرة على ذلك بعد استقراء كبير لكتب أيمة الدعوة ابتداء "بالدرر السنية" {الطبعة الخيرية 16 مجلدا} إلى "مجموعة التوحيد النجدية"{تحقيق السيد رشيد رضا} إلى "الرسائل الشخصية"....إلخ مع مطالعة تاريخ الدعوة و قيام هذه الحركة التجديدية السلفية.و بعد استقراء لكل ما كتب في الموضوع تقريبا ككتب" الشيخ علي الخضير و أحمد الخالدي و ناصر الفهد و شروحات المحدث عبد الله السعد و أبي محمد المقدسي العتيبي...}
> ...

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20453

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

من باب الفائدة للاخوة الباحثين في هذا الباب:

توجد رسالة علمية بإسم " منهج شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في مسألة التكفير " - للدكتور عبدالمجيد المشعبي - اشراف الشيخ الكبير الفاضل صالح السحيمي - الطبعة الاولى - دار أضواء السلف - 1418 هـ

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

تقريرات أئمة الدعوة السلفية-رسالة دكتوراة

http://www.gheras.com/productpage.aspx?pid=477

----------


## محمد داود المصري

بارك الله فيك ، عندي فقط تنبيهان بسيطان : الأول قول : ( وهذه الأمور لا شك أنها نسبية فما استفاض وعرف من دين الإسلام بالضرورة عند أهل نجد ليس كما استفاض عند أهالي اندونيسيا والمغرب العربي ومصر والسودان وغيرها من بلاد المسلمين ).العلم الضروري أقسام منه ما يعلم بضرورة العقل كالواحد أصغر من الاثنين ومنه ما يعلم بضرورة الحس كالنار محرقة ومنه ما يعلم بضرورة الفطرة كقولنا لكل موجود واجد ، ومنه ما يعلم باستفاضة الخبر كوجود نهر النيل وهذا فقط هو ما يسمى العلم الضروري النسبي لتفاوت الناس فيه .
فللكون خالق يستحق أن يعبد : أمر فطري ،قال ابن تيمية: فإذا كان في فطرتهم ما شهدوا به من أن الله وحده هو ربهم كان معهم ما يبين بطلان هذا الشرك وهو التوحيد الذي شهدوا به على أنفسهم فإذا احتجوا بالعادة الطبيعية من اتباع الآباء كانت الحجة عليهم الفطرة الطبيعية العقلية السابقة لهذه العادة الأبوية كما قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : [ كل مولود يولد على الفطرة فأبواه يهودانه وينصرانه ويمجسانه ] فكانت الفطرة الموجبة للإسلام سابقة للتربية التي يحتجون بها وهذا يقتضي أن نفس العقل الذي به يعرفون التوحيد حجة في بطلان الشرك لا يحتاج ذلك إلى رسول فإنه جعل ما تقدم حجة عليهم بدون هذا وهذا لا يناقض قوله تعالى : { وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا } فإن الرسول يدعو إلى التوحيد لكن إن لم يكن في الفطرة دليل عقلي يعلم به إثبات الصانع لم يكن في مجرد الرسالة حجة عليهم فهذه الشهادة على أنفسهم التي تتضمن إقرارهم بأن الله ربهم ومعرفتهم بذلك وأن هذه المعرفة والشهادة أمر لازم لكل بني آدم به تقوم حجة الله تعالى في تصديق رسله فلا يمكن أحدا أن يقول يوم القيامة : إني كنت عن هذا غافلا ولا أن الذنب كان لأبي المشرك دوني لأنه عارف بأن الله ربه لا شريك له فلم يكن معذورا في التعطيل ولا الإشراك بل قام به ما يستحق به العذاب ثم إن الله بكمال رحمته وإحسانه لا يعذب أحدا إلا بعد إرسال رسول إليهم وإن كانوا فاعلين لما يستحقون به الذم والعقاب كما كان مشركو العرب وغيرهم ممن بعث إليهم رسول فاعلين للسيئات والقبائح التي هي سبب الذم والعقاب والرب تعالى مع هذا لم يكن معذبا لهم حتى يبعث إليهم رسولا.ا.هـ (درأ التعارض 4/332)
 أما كيف يعبد الله ؟ فهو أمر خبري يتفاوت الناس فيه بحسب ما وصلهم من دين الرسل 
ولا يصح تعميم القول بأن كل معلوم بالضرورة  هو أمر نسبي .
الثاني : نقل قول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :قال رحمه الله ( وإذا كنا لا نكفر من عبد الصنم .. )
هذه العبارة تحتاج إلى تحقيق شديد فقد قرات للشيخ محمد العبارة بلفظ " من عند الصنم "
ويؤيدها قوله رحمه الله في رسالة التأسيس والتقديس في الرد على داود بن جرجيس ما نصه : (يقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب: ( وإنا لا نكفر إلا من كفَّره الله ورسوله من المشركين عُبّاد الأصنام كالذين يعبدون الصنم الذي على قبر عبد القادر والصنم الذي على قبر أحمد البدوي وأمثالهما، أما الذين آمنوا بالله وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده فهم إخواننا في الدين وإن لم يهاجروا إلينا فكيف نكفر هؤلاء ؟! سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم!!) نقلا عن كتاب التقديس والتأسيس في كشف شبهات داود بن جرجيس للشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن آل الشيخ حفيد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب: ص89،88.
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## السمرقندي

أهم كتاب في هذا الموضوع هو عارض الجهل.
واعلمو أن الناس اليوم قامت عليهم الحجة ببلوغ الكتاب

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

*حكم العذر بالجهل تاريخ الفتوى 08/03/2009 نص السؤال نرجو أن تذكر لنا بعض الأدلة في العذر بالجهل؟*
*أُلف في هذا الشأن كتب، فيها ذكر الأدلة والآثار والفتاوى، وسنذكر لك بعض الأدلة، منها قول الله تعالى: ﴿وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا﴾ [الإسراء:15]، وقوله تعالى: ﴿وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا رَسُولًا يَتْلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ﴾ [القصص:59]، وحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إن رجلا كان قبلكم رَغَسَهُ الله مالا، فقال لبنيه لما حُضِر: أيُّ أب كنتُ لكم؟ قالوا: خيرَ أب. قال: فإني لم أعمل خيرا قط، فإذا مِتُّ فأحْرِقُوني، ثم اسحقوني، ثم ذُرُّوني في يوم عاصف، ففعلوا، فَجَمَعَهُ الله، فقال: ما حَمَلك على ذلِكَ؟ فقال: مَخَافَتُك، فَتَلَقَّاه برحمته)). وفي رواية: ((فتداركه الله بها))،وفي رواية: ((فإنه لم يَبْتَئِرْ عند الله خيرا، وإنْ يَقْدِرِ الله عليه يُعذِّبْه)) فَسَّر قتادة قوله: ((يَبْتَئرْ)): لم يَدَّخِر. وفي رواية: ((ما ابْتَأر عند الله خيرا)). وفي أخرى ((ما امتأر)) بالميم. أخرجه البخاري ومسلم، قال أهل العلم: تداركه الله بها، أي: تدراكه الله بجهله: أن الله لا يجمعه، فهو من أقوى الأدلة على العذر بالجهل، وحديث الأسود بن سريع أَنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: ((أَرْبَعَةٌ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ رَجُلٌ أَصَمُّ لَا يَسْمَعُ شَيْئًا وَرَجُلٌ أَحْمَقُ وَرَجُلٌ هَرَمٌ وَرَجُلٌ مَاتَ فِي فَتْرَةٍ فَأَمَّا الْأَصَمُّ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ لَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَمَا أَسْمَعُ شَيْئًا وَأَمَّا الْأَحْمَقُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ لَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَالصِّبْيَانُ يَحْذِفُونِي بِالْبَعْرِ وَأَمَّا الْهَرَمُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي لَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَمَا أَعْقِلُ شَيْئًا وَأَمَّا الَّذِي مَاتَ فِي الْفَتْرَةِ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّ مَا أَتَانِي لَكَ رَسُولٌ فَيَأْخُذُ مَوَاثِيقَهُمْ لَيُطِيعُنَّهُ فَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ ادْخُلُوا النَّارَ قَالَ فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ لَوْ دَخَلُوهَا لَكَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا))،*
*فأمر العذر بالجهل من عقيدة أهل السنة، وراجع في هذه المسألة تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسير قول الله تعالى: ﴿وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا﴾ [الإسراء:15]، فإنه ذكر جملة كثيرة في تفسيره لهذه الآية، وانظر أضواء البيان للشنقيطي رحمه الله، وغيرها من المصادر.ومن الأدلة في هذا قول الله تعالى: ﴿وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ المُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا﴾ [النساء:115]، فالذي ما يتبين له الهدى، ما قامت عليه الحجة، كأن يأتي إنسان عربي إلى إنسان أعجمي يبلغه ويدعوه والأعجمي لم يفهم مراد العربي لم تقم على الأعجمي هذا الحجة، أو أعجمي يدعو عربي ولم يفهم هذا العربي قول الأعجمي فهذا ما قامت عليه الحجة، لأن الله تعالى يقول: ﴿مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى﴾، ولأجل ذلك فإن الله عزوجل كان يرسل الرسل من قومها، قال تعالى: ﴿وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ﴾ [إبراهيم:4]، ومن أجل قيام الحجة وقطع المعاذير على العباد أنزل الله القرآن عربيًا مبينًا، قال الله تعالى: ﴿حم * وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ * إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ﴾ [الزخرف:1-3]، وقال تعالى: ﴿لِسَانُ الَّذِي يُلْحِدُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَعْجَمِيٌّ وَهَذَا لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ﴾ [النحل:103]، وقال تعالى: ﴿وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا أَعْجَمِيًّا لَقَالُوا لَوْلا فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ أَأَعْجَمِيٌّ وَعَرَبِيٌّ قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ وَالَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَمًى أُوْلَئِكَ يُنَادَوْنَ مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ﴾ [فصلت:44]، وقال تعالى: ﴿وَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ فَاسْتَحَبُّوا الْعَمَى عَلَى الْهُدَى فَأَخَذَتْهُمْ صَاعِقَةُ الْعَذَابِ الْهُونِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ * وَنَجَّيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ﴾ [فصلت:17-18]، وقال تعالى: ﴿وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ﴾ [الأنبياء:25]، وقال الله: ﴿وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنْذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ النُّذُرُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللهَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ﴾ [الأحقاف:21]، فجميع النذر والرسل يرسلهم الله عزوجل لإقامة الحجة على العباد، حتى يأجوج ومأجوج أرسل الله إليهم من يقيم عليهم الحجة، قال الله تعالى: ﴿قَالُوا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجًا عَلَى أَنْ تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا﴾ [الكهف:94]، فإن الله لم يعذبهم بغير قيام حجة عليهم،* 
*فأهل العلم يقولون: أرسل الله إليهم ذا القرنين للآية المتقدمة، فما عذبهم الله إلا بعد أن قامت عليهم الحجة، وصاروا أمة مفسدة، مع العلم أنهم مكلفون وهم من بني آدم، لحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((يا آدم أخرج بعث النار، فيخرج من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين)).*
*المصدر* 
*http://www.sh-yahia.net/old3/show_s_fatawa_123.html* 
*ما حكم العذر بالجهل ؟*
*لشيخ عبد الكريم حفظه الله تعالى*  
*السؤال: العذر بالجهل هناك من لا يراه، ويغلو حتى يرى الناس كلهم كفار إلا نفسه، وهناك من يتميع ويزعم أن اليهود والنصارى ليسوا كفاراً وأن الكل معذور بالجهل نرجو إجابة شافية على مذهب أهل الحديث؟* *

الجواب:*
*العذر بالجهل أمر معروف مقرر عند أهل العلم لكن يختلفون في كيفية بلوغ الحجة وفهم الحجة وزوال المانع من قبولها.*
*فمنهم من يقول: إذا بلغت الحجة زال الجهل، ولا يشترط زوال المانع من قبولها حتى ولو فهمها، والصواب أنه إن كان هذا الجاهل الذي لم تبلغه الحجة بمنزلة الأعاجم الذين لا يفهمون النصوص وإن كان عربياً فلا بد من بيانها له وتوضيحها، وكثير من المسلمين مع الأسف الشديد يقول: "لا إله إلا الله" وهو مع ذلك مصر على ما ينقض كلمة التوحيد جهلاً منه بأن هذا الأمر ناقض لها.* 
*فمثل هذا يبين له أن دعاء غير الله وطلب الحوائج من المخلوق مما لا يقدر عليه إلا الله شرك مخرج من الملة، ولا يحكم بكفر مثل هذا إلا بعد البيان له والتوضيح، هذا بالنسبة للأفراد وأما بالنسبة للفعل فيقرر أنه شرك، وأن من فعل هذا فقد أشرك لكن الحكم على المعين يتوقف على البيان المناسب له.* 
*ولذا تجد في أجوبة شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب: أنه مرة يعذر بالجهل في هذا، ومرة لا يعذر ولا شك أن هذا ليس بتناقض ولا اضطراب في الفتوى بل هو راجع إلى اختلاف الأحوال والظروف بالنسبة للمستفتين.*
*هذا كله بالنسبة لمدعي الإسلام ممن شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وأما من يتدين بغير الإسلام كاليهود والنصارى فلا شك في كفرهم وخلودهم في النار نسأل الله العافية.*  

*http://www.khudheir.com/****/4072*

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*رابط تحميل كتاب
براءة الشيخين من إعذار الجاهلين بتوحيد رب العالمين
للشيخ بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي
*
صورة لغلاف الكتاب.jpg
*
هذا الكتاب تحقيق لمذهب شيخي الإسلام الإمام ابن تيمية والإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في مسألة العذر بالجهل

وترجمة مؤلف الكتاب موجودة على الموقع الخاص به في الرابط التالي :
ترجمة الشيخ بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي
 بقلم تلميذه حميد بن عتيق بن حميد الهزلي*

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> رجل يستغيث بغير الله وهو يظن أن ذلك ليس بعبادة لغير الله فإنه يظن أن الميت الذى يدعوه يسمعه فيبلغ الله ما يطلبه منه الداعى فيظن أن ذلك مثل استغاثته بالحى


*ذَٰلِكَ ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا --**ذَٰلِكُمْ ظَنُّكُمُ الَّذِي ظَنَنتُم بِرَبِّكُمْ أَرْدَاكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُم مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ---------انظر كيف وصل بهم الامر فى الجدال عن المشركين  ---وصل بهم الامر بتأويل الشرك وصرفه عن ظاهره -فيا مصيبة الاسلام والتوحيد من هؤلاء المجادلين عن الشرك والمشركين -فلكل قوم وارث فهذه الشبهات موروثه عن امامهم ومقدمهم داوود بن جرجيس وعثمان بن منصور ويسيرون عليها شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع -فإنا لله وانا اليه راجعون----وقد اجاب الاخ  الفاضل  الملقب بمستور الحال بإجابة فائقه رائقه  جزيلة المعانى واضحة العبارات موجزة وجامعة لا لبس فيها- فيها الجواب الكافى فى رد شبهات المجادل عن المشركين اكرره لاهميته-------*


> يعني مثل مشركي العرب الذين بعث فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> 
> قد كان المشركون في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتسبون إلى ملة إبراهيم  وقد أرسل إليهم النبي إسماعيل وقامت عليهم الحجة بدعوة الحنفاء ، وسماهم  الشرع مشركون لأنهم يستغيثون بغير الله وليس لأن غير الله هو الذي ينفع أو  يضر ولكنهم يتخذونهم وسائط {ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى} ومع ذلك  فهم ليسوا معذورين بهذا التأويل وهم بهذا مشركون، ومنهم من مات قبل بعثة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع ذلك سماهم مشركون فلم يعذرهم بالجهل .
> 
> والمشركين الجاهليين أحسن حالاً منه لأنهم يفهمون معنى لا إله إلا الله ،  وهو لا يفهمها، وهم لا يستغيثون بغير الله في الشدة، ومشركي زماننا - الذين  تضرب المثال بهم - يستغيثون بغير الله حتى في الشدة .
> 
> أما كونه لا يدري أن الاستغاثة عبادة فهذا من الجهل كما هو معروف فهو  جهل  بالعبادة التي هي أول واجب وجهل بمعنى لا إله إلا الله فهذا يسمى مشركاً  وليس بمسلم ويدعى إلى التوحيد ويعلَّم [مهم جدا وهو عين كلام الامام بن باز رحمه الله - كتبه محمد عبد اللطيف]، وهذا الجهل يعذر به فلا يستباح  ماله وعرضه إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه.


 يقول بن القيم رحمه الله -إن صفات الغرباء الذين غبطهم النبي تجريد  التوحيد وإن أنكر ذلك أكثر الناس بل هؤلاء الغرباء منتسبون إلى الله  بالعبودية له وحده وإلى رسوله بالاتباع لما جاء به وحده وهؤلاء هم القابضون  على الجمر حقا وأكثر الناس بل كلهم لائم لهم 

فلغربتهم بين هذا الخلق يعدونهم أهل شذوذ وبدعة ومفارقة للسواد الأعظم --ويقول رحمه الله- الإسلام الحق الذي كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه هو  اليوم أشد غربة منه في أول ظهوره وإن كانت أعلامه ورسومه الظاهرة مشهورة  معروفة فالإسلام الحقيقي غريب جدا وأهله غرباء أشد الغربة بين الناس 
فليوطن  المؤمن نفسه على قدح  الجهال وأهل البدع فيه وطعنهم عليه وإزرائهم به وتنفير الناس عنه وتحذيرهم  منه كما  كان سلفهم من الكفار يفعلون مع متبوعه وإمامه فأما إن دعاهم إلى  ذلك وقدح  فيما هم عليه فهنالك تقوم قيامتهم ويبغون له الغوائل وينصبون له  الحبائل  ويجلبون عليه بخيل كبيرهم ورجله 
فهو غريب في دينه لفساد أديانهم غريب في تمسكه بالسنة لتمسكهم بالبدع غريب في اعتقاده لفساد عقائدهم

----------


## الطيبوني

..............................  ................

الاخنائية لابن تيمية*

{إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليمًا} فهذا حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال تعالى: {إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة} الآية*
أهل البدع والجهل يفعلون ما هو من جنس الأذى لله ورسوله، ويدعون ما أمر الله به من حقوقه وهم يظنون أنهم يعظمونه، كما يفعله النصارى بالمسيح، فيضلهم الشيطان كما أضل النصارى وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعًا، والذين يزورون قبور الأنبياء والصالحين ويحجون إليها ليدعوهم ويسألوهم أو ليعبدوهم ويدعوهم من دون الله هم مشركون، 

وهم إذا قالوا نحن نحبهم فهم إن كانوا صادقين هم يحبونهم مع الله، لا يحبونهم لله، كمحبة أهل الشرك للأنداد. قال تعالى: {ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادًا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبًّا لله} [سورة البقرة: (165)]، والحب لله أن يكون الله هو المحبوب لذاته ويحب أنبياءه لأنه يحبهم، وعلامة محبتهم متابعتهم، كما قال تعالى: {قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله} [سورة آل عمران: (31)]، فمن اتبع الرسول فهو الذي يحبه الله، وأما من قال أنه يحبه -وإن غلا فيه وأشرك به- إذا لم يتبعه فإن الله لا يحبه، بل إذا خالفه أبغضه بحسب ذلك {ولكل درجات مما عملوا وليوفيهم أعمالهم وهم لا يظلمون} [سورة الأحقاف: (19)]، {وما ربك بظلام للعبيد} )

و قال ( والمشرك يقصد فيما يشرك به أن يشفع له، أو يتقرب بعبادته إلى الله، أو يكون قد أحبه كما يحب الله. والمشركون *بالقبور* توجد فيهم الأنواع الثلاثة )

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> * -فيا مصيبة الاسلام والتوحيد من هؤلاء المجادلين عن الشرك والمشركين -فلكل قوم وارث فهذه الشبهات موروثه عن امامهم ومقدمهم داوود بن جرجيس وعثمان بن منصور ويسيرون عليها شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع -فإنا لله وانا اليه راجعون----*


هذا موضوع مهم ذى صلة من صفحتى على فيس بوك باسم [*الموحد الحنيف*

] فيه مزيد بيان لهذا الكلام -وهذا رابط الموضوع -https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...465&__tn__=K-R

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> ..............................  ................
> 
> ( والمشرك يقصد فيما يشرك به أن يشفع له، أو يتقرب بعبادته إلى الله، أو يكون قد أحبه كما يحب الله. والمشركون *بالقبور* توجد فيهم الأنواع الثلاثة )


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم الطيبونى

----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

> أضف يا أبا عمر هذا النقل الى معلوماتك كى كى تعرف رأى السلف فى المسئلة
> قال القاضى أبوبكر ابن العربى :
> فالجاهل والمخطىء من هذه الأمة ولو عمل الكفر والشرك ما يكون صاحبه مشركا أو كافرافإنه يعذر بالجهل والخطأ حتى تتبين له الحجة التى يكفر تاركها بيا نا واضحا ما يلتبس على مثله وينكر ما هو معلوم بالضرورة من دين الإسلام مما أجمعوا عليه إجماعا جليا قطعيا يعرفه كل من المسلمين من غير نظر ولا تأمل كما يأتى بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى ولم يخالف فى ذلك إلا أهل البدع . أهـ


*هذا الكلام ليس للقاضي ابن العربي أصلا، ولم تنقله عن كتاب له، وإنما هو لجمال الدين القاسمي في محاسن التأويل...*

----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

> أخي الكريم ، جزاك الله خيراً .. مع أن معتقدي ومعتقدك في المسألة واحد ، ولكنني أرى أن ابن العربي قد جانب الحق في قوله هذا .. 
> 
> تأويلك لكلامه لا يستقيم أخي الكريم .. تأمل جيداً ما قاله ابن العربي ..


*الكلام ليس لابن العربي إطلاقا وإنما هو للقاسمي جمال الدين ومذهب الرجل معروف،والواقع أن القاسمي نقل كلاما لابن العربي بواسطة فتح الباري لابن حجر وابن العربي كان يتكلم في إطلاق الكفر على المعاصي التي دون الكفر كما هي ترجمة البخاري في الصحيح لكن القاسمي لم يفصل بين كلامه وكلام القاضي ابن العربي فانطلى ذلك على المعاصرين.**وهذا نص ما جاء في فتح الباري (1/83) حديث رقم (29) ترجمة البخاري رقم (21): (باب كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر). ثم قال الحافظ ابن حجر: (قوله: باب كفران العشير، وكفر دون كفر.  قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي في شرحه: مراد المصنف أن يبين أن الطاعات كما تُسمّى إيمانا كذلك المعاصي تسمى كفرا، لكن حيث يُطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد به الكفر المخرج عن الملة. قال: وخصّ كفران العشير من بين أنواع الذنوب لدقيقة بديعة وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" لو أمرت أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها" فقرن حق الزوج على الزوجة بحق الله، فإذا كفرت المرأة بحق زوجها، وقد بلغ من حقه عليها هذه الغاية كان دليلا على تهاونها بحق الله، فلذلك أُطلق عليها  الكفر لكنه كفر لا يخرج عن الملة. ويُؤخذ من كلامه مناسبة هذه الترجمة لأمور الإيمان...)*.

----------

